# 

## ACCel

Czas zacząć budowę "normalnego" domu, wcześniej zaprojektowałem i wybudowałem (z pomocą rodziny) dom letniskowy całoroczny:
59 m2 za 34 500 zł netto (42 387 brutto)  https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...rmalno%C5%9Bci.

Nowy dom ma być już bardziej tradycyjny, z PNB, murowany.

Podstawowe parametry:
- powierzchnia użytkowa ok 140m2,
- dach dwuspadowy ("stodoła") 20-30 stopni,
- garaż dwustanowiskowy 63m2, nieogrzewany, oddylatowany od ściany domu normalną warstwą styropianu,
- ogrzewanie prądem z fotowoltaiki.

Projekt będzie indywidualny, kompletnie według mojego pomysłu, z maksymalną optymalizacją kosztów oraz nakładów pracy. Budowa częściowo samodzielnie, ale nie mam już siły ani ochoty na jakieś cięższe prace  :wink: 

Na początek zaprojektowałem wszystkie pomieszczenia, rzuty poniżej:

Wersja klikalna do powiększenia poniżej, nie wiem czemu forum ogranicza tak mocno szerokość wyświetlanego obrazka.


Wizualizacja (niestety Kazaplan nie łączy poprawnie dachów), kolory też są z łapanki na ten moment.



Wszelkie uwagi mile widziane.

CDN...

----------


## ACCel

Wszystkie moje rozważania są na etapie przedprojektowym, chcę znaleźć optymalne rozwiązania zanim wszystko trafi do projektanta.

*Fundamenty*
Zawsze chciałem wybudować dom na płycie, ale gdy zacząłem myśleć o tym na poważnie okazuje się, że dostarcza to kilku trudności:
- projektanci często nie mają doświadczenia z płytami,
- płyty są bardzo grube i wymagają ogromnych ilości stali (koszt)
- problem XPS vs. EPS
Z zalet zawsze wymienia się łatwiejszą budowę, podłogę na gotowo, oraz ciągłość izolacji.

Po głębszych zastanowieniach ja chyba zrezygnuję z płyty (ale jeżeli chcecie to przekonajcie mnie że nie mam racji  :big grin: ).
Widzę dwie alternatywy:

1. Pseudo płyta - często zwana "płytą" ale to raczej takie płytkie ławy scalone z posadzką.


Nazywam to pseudo płytą, bo posadzka jest zbrojona jedną siatką na dole. Nie wiem co by było jakby mróz podniósł jedną stronę domu, dlatego jest tam podkowa z piasku, z drenażem, powinna być też opaska przeciwwysadzinowa ze styropianu.
Tu są szczegóły od jednego z wykonawców: https://www.grandtherm.pl/technologie/

2. Ławy ze ścianami fundamentowymi wylewane za jednym razem, z betonu wodoodpornego, w połączeniu ze ścianami domu z betonu komórkowego budowanymi w taki sposób, aby płyta posadzki nie tworzyła mostka ze ścianami fundamentowymi.
Obliczeniowo 20 cm betonu komórkowego to ucieczka poniżej 585kWh rocznie.
Dzięki wylaniu fundamentu na raz, bez paćkania wątpliwej jakości bitumem, oraz bez bezsensownego ocieplania ściany fundamentowej tylko z jednej strony, prace były by mniejsze od płyty fundamentowej (np dużo mniej pracy przy zbrojeniu).

Oba te warianty mają przewagę nad płytą w postaci kosztu, pod posadzkę można dać 20cm EPS100. Metr sześcienny EPS 100 kosztuje 150zł, EPS200 - 250zł, XPS 400zł. Jest też dużo mniej stali.
Dzięki temu mogę dać optymalną albo większą ilość styropianu pod podłogę.

----------


## ACCel

*Ściany*
Ściany zewnętrzne z betonu komórkowego bo:
- są lekkie (prostsze murowanie oraz niższe obciążenie fundamentów),
- 24cm BK klasy 400 daje nam trochę izolacji (równowartość ok 5cm styropianu).

Ściany wewnętrzne z silikatów bo:
- akumulacja
- akustyka

Ocieplenie zewnętrzne 30cm styropianu 0,031-0,033, zastanawiam się nawet czy nie więcej. Koszt każdych 5cm ocieplenia na ten dom to jakieś 1100zł (150m2 ścian, minus okna).
Niestety będzie trochę bunkier przy oknach.
Jest na to jakaś metoda? Może jakieś wklęsłe "węgarki" z PUR malowane w kolorze, powiększające optycznie okno, oraz zmniejszające grubość ściany przy oknie?

Styropian zakupię cięty z całych bloków 6x1m lub 5x1,2m, na plastry 30cm. Przyklejanie takiego styropianu to czysta przyjemność, trzeba mieć tylko kilka osób, kilka pistoletów do pianki i kilka łat do dociskania.



*Okna*
Tam gdzie się da będą pakiety szybowe montowane w XPS. 
Doświadczenia już mam z tą technologią, ale kilka poprawek jeszcze się doda.
Muszę jeszcze się zastanowić jak osadzić okno 4m x 2,5m, albo czy go nie podzielić na 3 części. Okaże się po wycenach pakietów.

Oprócz tego będą drzwi tarasowe, otwierane (nie przesuwane), dwuskrzydłowe z naświetlami fix nad drzwiami. Może uda się aby był tylko dolny profil do naświetla i w to miejsce pakiet w XPS.

Wszystkie pakiety Ug=0,5, 3 szyby o wysokiej przepuszczalności światła i ciepła.

----------


## ACCel

*Dach*
Dach dwuspadowy, pokryty blachodachówką antracytową. Raczej z pełnym deskowaniem.
Poddasze nieogrzewane.
Ocieplenie z wełny 50cm, albo więcej ułożonej na płasko na stropie drewnianym.
Ściany szczytowe raczej szkieletowe, aby nie było mostka cieplnego.

Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad wiązarami, prościej i szybciej, tylko musiałbym zrobić jakąś wycenę.

*Ogrzewanie*
Podłogówka wodna, bufor elektryczny. Ogrzewanie prądem z fotowoltaiki. Mam już 4,5kWp, będzie 10kWp.
Podłogówka wodna dlatego, że nie wiadomo jaki numer może nam wyciąć państwo, w przypadku przewodów grzejnych nie ma alternatyw, do podłogówki wodnej można podłączyć i pompę ciepła i jakiegoś kopciucha.

Do tego klimatyzacja kanałowa, która może wspierać ogrzewanie (pompa ciepła powietrze-powietrze).

Fotowoltaika "samorobiona", instalacja zaprojektowana przeze mnie, zespawany stelaż itd docelowo będzie 2x tyle.



*Garaż*
Duży garaż, który ma robić także za hobbystyczny warsztat.
Nieogrzewany, całkowicie niezależna konstrukcja od domu, na osobnej płycie/fundamencie.

Podłoga na gruncie, jakaś prosta płyta lekko zbrojona ok 15 cm.
Ściany w jakiejś prostej technologii wykonania może szkieletowe lub słupy betonowe z najcieńszym betonem komórkowym do wypełnienia ścian.

*Inne rozważania*

Doświadczenie pokazało, że zakupy w zimie to duża oszczędność, więc przed rozpoczęciem budowy postaram się zrobić zakupy materiałów takich jak:
- materiały na ściany,
- okna,
- styropian, wełna (chociaż trochę problemu z przechowywaniem wełny mogło by być)

----------


## B_i_U

Witam
Ja też miałem w planie duże płyty styropianu grafitowego. Zasygnalizowano mi jednak problem z naprężeniami w takim formacie ciemnego styropianu. Teraz z doświadczenia mogę napisać, że jest w tym dużo prawdy. Używałem wprawdzie tradycyjnego formatu ale jak zaświeci słońce nawet przy umiarkowanej temp. to styropian mocno się nagrzewa i może się odkształcać.

Z kupowaniem na zapas po okazyjnej cenie też niekiedy stwarza to problemy takie jak np. wielokrotne przenoszenie, kradzieże, myszy w styropianie, wiatr porywający styropian...
Mi wcześniejszy zakup 300m3 styropianu dał wycisk. Pewnie z 10 dniówek straciłem na przenoszenie tego z miejsca na miejsce.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ACCel

Właśnie jeżeli chodzi o taki duży format, to przy odkształceniach jest ogromną zaletą. Małe kawałki jak się powyginają to nic nie zrobisz tylko szlifowanie, a duży płat jest elastyczny, nawet o grubości 38cm, takie miałem - na tamtym zdjęciu są 38cm i 18cm cięte z różnych bloków. Trzeba tylko uważać żeby pianka nie odepchnęła, ale na to pomoże klej na pracę zębatą.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Ciekaw jestem Twoich rozwiązań odnośnie fundamentów.
Moim pierwszym wyborem bedzie płyta , ale podobnie jak Ty odnoszę wrażenie , że ilość stali w płycie to lekka przesada , dlatego skłaniam sie ku zbrojeniu rozproszonemu.

Będę czytał Twój dziennik !

----------


## ACCel

Muszę trochę się poduczyć w tym zakresie.
Aktualnie mocno zastanawiam się na ile typowa "płyta" np taka o grubości 25cm spełnia swoje zadanie.
Wyobraźmy sobie parterówkę, 20m dlugosci płyty, grubość 25cm, ułożenie pn-pd. Jeżeli grunt na południu szybciej się rozmrozi po długiej zimie, to czy płyta takiej długości się nie ugnie? Przydałby się jakiś program do kalkulacji  :wink: 

Wydaje mi się że bardziej chodzi o to że wymieniamy grunt pod płytą na niewysadzinowy, robimy opaskę, minimalizujemy ryzyko podniesienia gruntu po zamarznięciu. Ale w takim wypadku wystarczy aby płyta pod ścianami nośnymi przenosiła obciążenie na większy kawałek gruntu (zazwyczaj ławy mają 60cm szerokości), a w pozostałych miejscach może być nawet 10cm lub mniej jak na zwykłej posadzce - jastrych na styropianie robi się chyba 6cm, a chudziak pod spodem to tylko zespolenie terenu aby było wygodniej prowadzić prace, a nie warstwa konstrukcyjna.

Często czytam stare wątki jak konstruktor nie przyzwyczajony do współczesnej płyty projektował ją poniżej głębokości przemarzania, albo robił ekstremalnie mocną. Wszystko by się zgadzało.

----------


## ovner

jedna uwaga do samego rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń, rozumiem że wjazd do garażu jest naprzeciw drogi i wjazdu na posesje ? jeżeli tak to salon oraz taras chcesz mieć na przód domu ?

----------


## ACCel

Na szczęście nie :wink:  Wjazd jest od zachodu. Więc pod kątem 90° do drzwi garażu. Małe okno w kuchni da podgląd na podjazd.

Działka ma 90x50m dłuższa krawędź do drogi na zachodzie. Dom będzie zaczynał się 26m od północnej granicy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Grunt pod plyta nie zamarznie. Jezeli masz opaske przeciwwysadzinowa i uzytkujesz dom do nie ma takiej mozliwosci. Nawet gola plyta z izolacja pod i opaska prseciwwysadzinowa zostawiona na zime nie dopusci do zamarzniecia gruntu pod. No chyba ze byly by mrozy po -20* przez dluugi czas.
Niestety przy obecnych cenach stali plyta moze byc malo oplacalna, ale jeszcze zalezy kto i jak ceni swoj czas. Bo solidne fundamenty zajma duzo wiecej czasu niz zrobienie płyty.

----------


## PaRa

U siebie pod domem mam płytę ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym i w newralgicznych miejscach wzmocnione tradycyjnym. Grubość to 20 cm. Wydaje mi się, że chcesz mieć ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne, w tym przypadku rurki od razu w płytę i masz sporą akumulację.

 Płytę z izolacją mam pod domem, a w garażu bez izolacji od gruntu.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *ACCel* fajnie że wróciłeś z nowym projektem, i to na dodatek stodoły. Super.  Nie będę oryginalny i tak jak chłopaki będę namawiał na PF a że ty jesteś samorobem to wybór powinien być oczywisty. Jak zrobisz optymalizację projektu płyty u kogoś kto się na tym zna (sebek ci kogoś poleci) to na pewno dużo stali tam nie będzie. Ja na twoim miejscu kierował bym się tą drogą co u mnie czyli zbrojenie rozproszone. Dla przykładu moja płyta 6x21m ilość stali 0.5tony (wieniec pod ścianami) i 0.5t zbrojenia rozproszonego. Można bez łamania kręgosłupa, można. 

Pozdrawiam

PS. ile teraz kosztuje tona stali bo zatrzymałem się na cenie 2400zł/t?

----------


## maaszak

> 2. Ławy ze ścianami fundamentowymi wylewane za jednym razem, z betonu wodoodpornego,


Myślałeś może nad betonem napowietrzonym? Domieszki napowietrzające dają ciekawsze własności niż te "wodoodporne".

Styropian na elewację będziesz tylko kleił czy również kołkował (bo powyżej 20cm grubości czy to nie problem z dostępnością)?

----------


## ACCel

Witajcie!

Cieszę się że czytacie i piszecie w moim dzienniku, Wasze dzienniki są dla mnie bogatym źródłem informacji oraz inspiracji  :big grin: 

Cały czas płyta jest preferowanym przeze mnie rozwiązaniem, lanie mnóstwa betonu głęboko do ziemi mi się nie widzi. Zwłaszcza, że tak jak i mi się wydaje - z opaską nie ma co zamarznąć.

Zbrojenie rozproszone by się ładnie wpisywało w odchudzenie płyty, pozostanie jeszcze kwestia XPS/EPS200 vs EPS100 który jest znacząco tańszy. Być może poza obszarem rzędu 60cm pod ścianami nośnymi mógłbym dać EPS100. Zrobię jakiś ładny arkusz porównawczy ilości stali, styropianu i betonu to się zobaczy.

Stal na olx jest po 2000-2400 netto.

Rurki oczywiście w płytę, tylko najpierw na płycie garażu będę musiał potrenować jakieś wygładzanie betonu, aby posadzka domu była na gotowo  :big grin: 

Styropian będę tylko kleił. Klej poliuretanowy jest bardzo wytrzymałym sposobem na łączenie powierzchni.

Beton napowietrzony? Wydawało mi się, że właśnie z powodu powietrza beton staje się wodoodporny i ten z literką W jest właśnie napowietrzony.

ps. mam nośną glinę na średnio 50cm.

----------


## B_i_U

Beton mrozoodporny uzyskuje się domieszką napowietrzającym i oznacza się go literką F, po której jest liczba oznaczająca minimalną ilość cykli zamarzania, po których następuje zniszczenie materiału np. F150. Za mrozoodporność odpowiadają mikro pęcherzyki powietrza, w których woda może zwiększać swoją objętość. Duże pory są zjawiskiem niekorzystnym.
Wodoszczelność oznacza się literką W, po której liczba określa ciśnienie powyżej którego następuje infiltracja wody, np. W10.
Są to zupełnie różne własności betonu, chociaż zazwyczaj zamawiany jest beton z oboma oznaczeniami. Betony takie są bardzo drogie, a niewłaściwe napowietrzenie ma negatywne skutki.

----------


## Naszprycowany

Podziel się swoimi doświadczeniami z montażem pakietów zamiast okien. Planuję w domu same fixy oprócz tarasu i zastanawiam się czy  warto pobawić sie z pakietami o wymiarach 1800x1400 i 1600x700. Ile można faktycznie zaoszczędzić czy we 2 osoby z przyssawkami dam rade to pomontować czy jakaś wyciagarka pomoże ?

----------


## ACCel

Największe okno jakie mam ma 131x141 cm, pakiet 3 szyby 4/18/4/18/4. Bez problemu dwie osoby montowały trzema przyssawkami.

Na początku montowałem na cięte drutem oporowym (ręcznie) profile z XPS Austrotherm (różowy), kleiłem klejem SIkaflex.
Niestety ten klej długofalowo się nie nadaje bo nie trzyma dobrze XPS. XPS Austrotherm też*okazał się za miękki i szyby opadły o jakiś centymetr, wiatr fruwał od góry (być może to wina także braku trzymania kleju).

Zrobiłem też błąd, że wymiary szczelin między szkieletem a szybami były różne (4-10cm) i miałem bałagan z tym.

Więc zrobiłem to inaczej - szary XPS synthos, cięty na specjalnej maszynie w profile o kształcie poniżej (te skośne to dolne - pod parapet). Niestety nie wziąłem pod uwagę przepalenia materiału i pozostaje szczelina ok 8 mm od wewnątrz.

Potem od frontu nałożony klej i wsunięta szyba. Klej Soudal Fix All Flex szary. Po wyschnięciu - kilka godzin na płasko - montaż*oraz z wypełnienie szczeliny z drugiej strony szyby. Jak będzie widno to zrobię zdjęcie.
Klejenie po 2 cm po obwodzie powinno ograniczyć opadanie.

Docelowo proces będzie jeszcze ulepszony:
- XPS 700,
- podkładka z plastiku od spodu, aby równomiernie rozłożyła ciężar szyby,
- wycięcie w XPS tak aby szyba wchodziła na ścisk, z obu stron szyby ukośne fazowanie XPS (rowki przy szybie) - szczelina na klej.
Wtedy klej będzie wewnątrz po obwodzie szyby, szybki montaż na jakiś klej ekspresowy, po montażu wypełnienie klejem od zewnątrz (fazowanie 1cm x 5mm) i wewnątrz (fazowanie 3x3mm).

Można też próbować z XPS 3cm (od spodu), 2cm (od zewnątrz, nachodzi na szybę 1cm), 1cm (od wewnątrz, nie nachodzi na szybę). Tylko ja nie lubię klejenia XPS na płasko. 

Finansowo jest to bardzo opłacalne, pakiety kosztowały z grubsza około 150zł/m2. Parametry XPS też*są*lepsze niż ram PCV. Tylko proces dosyć skomplikowany oraz podatny na błędy. 

Może znajdę jakiś inny system montażu gołych pakietów i potem oblepiania profilem z XPS. Klasyczne profile drewniane byłyby ok. Profil z rantem 0,5cm od zewnątrz (zostaje 1,5cm na zachodzący XPS), zabezpieczony jakimś lakierem poliuretanowym czy epoksydowym byłby ok. W końcu ludzie montują okna na jakieś Movo, które jest trocinami z klejem  :big grin:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Barth3z  prowadził dziennik budowy domu o nazwie Ex House.
Tam dokładanie opisuje montaż pakietów szybowych.
Nie odnotował osiadania pakietów czy innych negatywnych zjawisk.

----------


## ACCel

No właśnie nie widziałem żadnych dodatkowych wniosków z użytkowania od Barth3za, miał takie okna wysokie na tym.

Był chyba ktoś jeszcze na początku ale nie mogłem jego dziennika znaleźć.

----------


## Naszprycowany

Myślę o prostym montażu w xps jak na zdjęciu. Po bokach xps wklejony w szpalete okna aby stabilizować i szkło maiło oparcie w pionie a na elewacji wokół okna xps klejony na ściane i nachodzący na szybę .Klejone na mamuty i tym podbne kleje.
Choć nie jest to wersja finalna zawsze można coś ulepszyć / zmienić.

----------


## ACCel

Tak zdecydowanie nie powinieneś robić. Ciepło ucieka przez krawędź pakietu szybowego, gdzie jest ramka oraz butyl, które mają*dużą przewodność cieplną. Dlatego stosuje się teraz "ciepłe ramki" z tworzywa, zamiast metalowych, oraz stosuje ramy okienne nachodzące na szybę.
Mam okna Iglo Energy i tam uszczelka kończy się ponad 1cm na oknie, od środka widać ramę.

Dlatego tam gdzie masz parapet zewnętrzny musisz dać XPS zachodzący na okno, najlepiej jakieś 2cm (w tym 1 cm widoczny). Oraz z drugiej strony też co najmniej centymetr, dlatego że mimo wszystko przy dużym mrozie może tam się skroplić wilgoć.

Poniżej wklejony pakiet w profile, które wcześniej pokazywałem. Całość jest niewykończona - od zewnątrz trzeba ściąć klej a od środka jakoś wypełnić za dużą szczelinę. 

Tak jak pisałem, następna wersja to pakiet wsuwany na styk, oraz specjalne szczeliny na klej z obu stron, tak aby go tam wcisnąć i zostawić na gotowo.

----------


## ACCel

W moim poprzednim dzienniku, ktoś pokazywał jak to robią Czesi. I robią to z rozmachem:
https://moloarchitekti.cz/realizace/dum-u-tiche-orlice
Wybierzcie "stavi se" aby zobaczyć konstrukcję domów.

Na kilku zdjęciach widać jak robią naprawdę ogromne kawałki szyb - stawiają to na kilku drewnianych klockach, zabezpieczają z wielu innych stron klockami i piankują. Żadnej dodatkowej filozofii  :wink:  I robią to w domach szkieletowych
Ciekawe jak łączą je z normalnymi oknami. Ja mam na antresoli połączenie rama z PCV - rama z XPS na piankę i Soudal Fix all.

----------


## ACCel

Zrobiłem kalkulację dla 3 wariantów fundamentów:
1. Tradycyjny z ławami.
- Ławy 60x40cm, ścianka wylewana aby było prościej 24x60cm, zbrojenie dolne 4x12, górne 4x12.
- Bez ocieplenia ścian oraz zabezpieczenia mazidłem, mostek ma niwelować beton komórkowy, posadzka nie ma styku z betonem fundamentów.
- Podłoga 10cm niezbrojona na EPS70 30cm, bez dodatkowego chudziaka.
- Ścianka fundamentowa kończy się na poziomie -24cm.

Koszt *16 600 zł*

2. Płyta 25cm ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym.
- Zbrojenie po obwodzie 4x12.
- Styropian EPS200 30cm.

Koszt  *30 400 zł*
Poprawka: * 27 800 zł* po zmniejszeniu grubości do 20cm.

3. Płyta z ostrogami:
- ostrogi 60x40cm, zbrojone 4x12, pod spodem EPS200.
- posadzka 10cm ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym, na EPS70.

Koszt *17 600zł*

Dla ułatwienia nie dodawałem kosztów:
- Folii i papy - wszędzie podobnie.
- Opaski, odwodnienia - wszędzie podobnie.
- Strzemion.
- Koparki (można dodać 400zł na zwykłe fundamenty i z ostrogami).
- Projektu płyty (do obu można by dodać po 1000zł).
- Desek na szalunki ścianek - przydadzą się później.

Wszędzie wsadziłbym rury ogrzewania od razu w posadzkę, też nie jest to uwzględnione.

Przyjąłem następujące ceny:


Kalkualcja prezentuje się tak:



Link do Excella online z arkuszem:
https://1drv.ms/x/s!AtHf84jgumHkgTOO_E-7BGB2u1vx

Zobaczcie czy trzyma się to kupy.


Dodany przekrój fundamentu:

----------


## Marek.M

> Na początek zaprojektowałem wszystkie pomieszczenia, rzuty poniżej:
> 
> Wersja klikalna do powiększenia poniżej, nie wiem czemu forum ogranicza tak mocno szerokość wyświetlanego obrazka.
> Załącznik 437947


Jak dobrze zrozumiałem to wjazd masz po lewej. Nie lepiej odwrócić dom o 90st. w prawo. Miałbyś wyjazd z garażu na wprost. Poza tym lepiej można by było wykorzystać słońce, południe od dłuższej ściany domu. Fakt, że taras byłby od strony drogi, ale to roślinnością można dość łatwo odciąć. Ewentualnie przesunąć go na południową ścianę domu, ale wtedy dalej od kuchni.

PS. Nie myślałeś nad ociepleniem od środka jak Barth3z? Trochę problemów rozwiązuje, no i przy parterówce... No i fundamentów nie trzeba ocieplać, co mogłoby wpłynąć na ocenę kosztów fundamentów.

----------


## ACCel

Mógłbym obrócić, a nawet zrobić tak aby po tej operacji salon był od południa (przenieść tą*dużą szybę na dłuższy bok). Kiedyś nawet tak chciałem to budować.

Tylko chodzi o to, że teraz chcę otworzyć dom bardziej na zachód, bo tam też mam dużo terenu, jednocześnie osłaniając teren zachodni od widoku z ulicy. Teren na południe jest wzdłuż drogi, każdy podróżujący tą drogą miałby widok prosto w każde moje okno. Tutaj planuję postawić jakiś płot wzdłuż wschodniej ściany domu aby osłonić taras i salon przed widokiem z drogi.

Thuje, które mam będą rosły jakieś*10 lat zanim to zasłonią  :wink: 

Rysunek:

----------


## PaRa

Nie wiem dlaczego założyłeś 25 cm betonu dla płyty, w swoim domu mam 20 cm. Mój dom jest z cegły ceramicznej starego typu, stropu z płyty żerańskiej i jeszcze żwir płukany, czyli jest cięższy od tego co Ty planujesz.

 Gdybym dziś budował do to nie robiłbym przeszkleń od południa i zachodu. W tym momencie większym problemem są dla mnie letnie upały ( mam rolety zewnętrzne ) niż odrobinę większe rachunki za ogrzewanie.

----------


## ACCel

Zmieniłem na 20cm, koszt płyty po zmianie 27 800zł.

Mam aktualnie dużo przeszkleń od południa i wiem że to problem w lecie. Dlatego na wizualizacji jest konstrukcja zacieniająca, bo dach nie ma okapu od tej strony. Dodatkowo aktualnie rozważane ułożenie umożliwi przedłużenie tarasu na zachodnią część aby schować się w cieniu w letnie popołudnia.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zacznę już pisać zanim przeczytam całość  :smile: 

1. Zdecyduj się na PF. Planujesz lekką parterówkę to EPS200 będzie OK. Ewentualnie 10cm XPS, apotem EPS100 na płytę i posadzka - ta warstwa daje pole manewru z instalacjami i płyta posadowiona niżej względem gruntu też oszczędzi na ilości piachu na podbuowe. 
Robisz projekt w firmie zewnętrznej i dajesz projektantowi do adaptacji.
PF jako finalna posadzka: mi przy płycie 122m2 rożnice w poziomie wyszły do 4-5cm, a ściągałem łatą po rurkach. Nie jest łatwo dla amatora.
2. Przy fixach koszty całych okien vs pakietów nie ma dużej różnicy, a zaoszczędzisz sporo roboty.
3. Styro na ścianę więcej jak 20cm jest nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie. Jak się upierasz i obawiasz o efekt bunkra to okna w warstwie ocieplenia poprawią trochę sprawę.
4. Stryopian w takich dużych arkuszach to ciekawa opcja, ale nie zdecydowałbym się na klejenie na pianę. Nie upilnujesz żeby piana nie odepchnęła. Zrobiłbym placki, a pianę obwodowo.
5. Duże przeszklenia od południa faktycznie doskwierają w lato. Za to w zimie gdy wyjdzie słońce to można wyłączyć ogrzewanie. Żaluzjowa pergola nad tarasem może być rozwiązaniem. No i dobrze zrobić dwa tarasy, albo łamany/narożny taki na dwie strony. W lato od południa jak jest upał to można z tarasu korzystać dopiero póżnym wieczorem...
Planowałem wspomniane już tutaj żaluzje zewnętrzne, ale koszt mnie odstraszył.

----------


## ACCel

Ok. Dawaj  :wink: 
1. Też się obawiam równości posadzki, dlatego dodatkowa wylewka jest rozważaną opcją.
Na razie prowadzę rozważania tradycyjny fundament kontra płyta z ostrogami. Różnica do tradycyjnej płyty wynosi 10k więc trudna do przełknięcia.
Tradycyjny fundament byłby prostszą opcją do wyrównywania. Układam idealnie jeden rząd BK i jadę na tym poziomie.

2. Kupowałem jednego fiksa aby wyciągnąć szybę, kiedy pękł mi jeden źle składowany pakiet. Fix Iglo był około 2x droższy (rabat był 21%). Poza sezonem pewnie jakieś 1,5x. Zrobię wyceny w styczniu to się okaże.

3. Wkleję zaraz porównanie 10-40cm styropianu plus niezbędna fotowoltaika.

4. Masz całkowitą rację, dodatkowy klej na pacę jest niezbędny bo odejdzie.

5. Czyli się zgadza, taki jest plan  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Analiza porównania kombinacji różnych grubości EPS 0,031 z zapotrzebowaniem na fotowoltaikę potwierdza to co piszesz - że 20 cm jest optymalne.

Zasada jest taka, liczę TCO budowy ściany i potrzebnej fotowoltaiki aby ogrzać pomieszczenie. Ma to zapewnić darmowe ogrzewanie przez 15 lat (jak nam jakiś rząd nie wytnie jakiegoś numeru).


Link do arkusza online, jakby ktoś chciał sprawdzić albo sobie policzyć: https://1drv.ms/x/s!AtHf84jgumHkgT9ahFVZp-FnsFI_

EPS liczony po 150zł/m3 (może za tanio).

Z obliczeń można wywnioskować dwie opcje:
1. Bez fotowoltaiki.
Różnica 20-30cm to koszt 1800zł
Różnica w prądzie (2 taryfa) przez 30 lat to 2500zł (dla każdego innego źródła w tym pompy będzie taniej).

2. Z fotowoltaiką:
20cm jest najtańsze.
Różnica 20-30cm to 610zł.
Różnica w prądzie po 15 latach (pierwsze 15 lat opustu z fotowoltaiki) 1250zł. Prąd i inne źródła na pewno będą drożeć.

Ale szkoda mi nie dopłacić 600zł, żeby mieć długoterminowo spokój. Dałbym nawet 40cm ale bunkier byłby tragiczny  :wink:  Może dam 40cm od północy  :big grin:  Na dachu też*więcej niż 30cm.


Jeżeli chodzi o fotowoltaikę, to jestem w stanie zrobić ją po nawet dużo taniej. Właśnie orientuję się jak sprowadzić panele bezpośrednio z Chin, koszt markowych paneli Jinko, Longi itp rzędu 1,5zł/Wp brutto, chociaż odłożę to w czasie bo lepiej kupić materiały w zimie na zapas.

----------


## sebcioc55

No z cenami czasami sporo zaniżasz  :wink:  te EPS 031 to możę być za 150zł ale netto. Nie wiem czemu skupiłeś się aż tak bardzo na ogrzewaniu... też kiedyś miałem takie podejście, ale rzeczywistość pokazuje że jeden rachunek za prąd bytowy jest większy niż koszt ogrzewania i cwu przez cały rok! Nie żebym Cię zniechęcał do dokładania styropianu na ściany, ale to nie ten kierunek. Ja bym się bardziej skupił na prostocie i szybkości budowania. No i powiedz czemu nie chcesz budować w technologii szkieletowej skoro masz już to przećwiczone?

----------


## kamilb1987b

A dlaczego nie chcesz domu budować w szkielecie? Łatwiej, szybciej i przyjemniej. Tylko nie z styro w ścianach tylko normalną wełną w płytach. Wtedy cała grubość ściany jest izolacją. Ta płyta z belką pod ściany nośne jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem szczególnie dla samoroba. Tylko pytanie skąd weźmiesz te kształtki i ile będą kosztować. Jak dla mnie najlepiej jest zrobić taką płytę . Standardowy styro ma wymiary 50x100cm, więc po zrobieniu podbudowy pewnie z piachu najpierw ułożysz obwodowo obrzeże z EPS o gr.20cm. W tym celu wykopiesz jakby rowek pod to aby potem na zaprawie ułożyć ten styropian. Wtedy go dobrze sobie wypoziomujesz by potem do niego łapać poziom całej podłogi przy ściąganiu betonu. Oczywiście boki styro połączysz klejem w piance z sobą tak jak należy. Można też z pręcików zrobić zaczepy na C by nimi dodatkowo wzmocnić połączenie płyt styro. Potem w środku dajesz XPSa ale w dwóch warstwach po 5cm na zakładkę by było dokładniej i szczelniej. Pod ściany nośne XPSa tniesz na pół po długości i kładziesz tak by to było ok.30cm szerokości. W środek pakujesz EPSa o gr.20cm, na to dajesz folię, pod ściany nośne normalne zbrojenie belki według projektu i potem siatkę górną. Grubość płyty wyliczy konstruktor, ale pewnie 12cm wystarczy. Jakbyś robił szkielet drewniany to na pewno wystarczy, ale pod dom murowany to raczej 15cm tym bardziej że działówki z ciężkiej silki. Ale to i tak konstruktor wyliczy. Wydaje mi się że prościej i taniej się nie da. Mając równą płytę potem bez problemu na niej byś zrobił sobie ściany szkieletowe i przede wszystkim szybciej byś dom zbudował i mieszkał. Ale wybór należy do Ciebie.

----------


## ACCel

Widzę na Allegro za 160zł/m3, jak się zrobi dostawa + VAT 8% to będzie mniej więcej tyle.

Rachunkami za energię nie zamierzam się martwić przez najbliższe 15 lat dzięki fotowoltaice. Ale skoro różnica między 20cm i 30cm jest żadna to myślę przyszłościowo.

Całości nie będę budował sam, nie mam już siły ani ochoty, poza tym na dłuższą metę mi się nie opłaca bo pracuję w IT. Zrobię prace które są lekkie i dają*szybki efekt np ocieplenie, instalacje, okna, wykończenie wnętrza, meble. A brudne i ciężkie zlecę ekipom (murowanie, tynki, wiązary?). Fundament się jeszcze zobaczy.

Poprzedni dom był wyjątkowy, bo zależało mi na czasie, był nieduży i był jednym wielkim eksperymentem  :big grin: 

Jakbym chciał budować ściany sam to bym wybrał szkielet + pur, docieplony z zewnątrz styropianem.

kamilb1987b, zacząłeś już budować? Wełna w ścianie to najgorsze co może być, jestem całkowicie przeciwny. Jedyne miejsce gdzie można ją zastosować, to płasko na stropie. Tak samo jak podwójna płyta - zobacz jak doświadczony Czech buduje - płyta tylko od wewnątrz, szczeliny zabezpieczone folią w płynie.

Masz rację co do wykonania, można to zrobić ze zwykłych płyt, tam chyba nie potrzeba żadnych specjalnych kształtek.

Ludzie budują ściany z silki na *chudziaku* 10cm.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Mój architekt strasznie się ociąga z papierologią. Myślałem że jak wszystko narysuję z wszystkimi szczegółami to będzie szybciej, a o guzik prawda. I tak potem robi po swojemu, a ja mu przesyłem poprawki które już mu wcześniej dałem. To jest dosłownie paranoja. Mógłbym już zacząć i chciałem przed śniegiem fundament postawić, ale przez opieszałość architekta to raczej się nie stanie. A tak to zajmuje się na co dzień i w każdej wolnej chwili rozbiórką starego domu i wykonaniem podjazdu. Gruz na podjazd, a nadmiar ziemi do tyłu wywożę. Koparka mi wybrała 40mb drogi na podjazd i usypała wielką górę ziemi oraz narobiła trochę syfu. Ja resztę podjazdu pod sam dom robię sam, bo to jest po części na miejscu starego domu. Więc trzeba kuć podłogę, wybierać ziemię, zasypywać gruzem itd. Jednym słowem dużo roboty, ale skoro muszę czekać na PnB to właśnie to sobie robię. Też mi przyjdzie za parę dni młot wyburzeniowy bo udarowy to szczerze mówiąc nie nadaje się do rozbiórki czy grubszych kuć. On jest dobry jako uzupełnienie młota wyburzeniowego bo nie wszędzie ciężki młot się nada. 
Jak masz kogoś do pomocy to lepiej sobie samemu szkielet postawić bo to jest najszybsza metoda która daje realnie najlepszy efekt wizualny. Parę dni i dom stoi, gdzie można potem sobie spokojnie wykańczać. Dlaczego jesteś przeciwny wełnie?

----------


## ACCel

Masz jakiś dziennik czy jedziesz w tamtym wątku tasiemcu?  :big grin: 

Tego ja też*się obawiam, że dam architektowi coś a on będzie próbował po swojemu, dlatego przy wyborze architekta chcę mu pokazać projekt fundamentów oraz wiązarów lub ewentualnie cały projekt konstrukcyjny i on ma to zaakceptować, przed nawiązaniem współpracy.

Moja opinia o wełnie:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7883740

----------


## PaRa

Autorowi chodziło chyba o wełnę skalną / szklaną. 

Warto zastanowić się nad wełną drzewną https://www.steico.com/index.php?id=99&L=3

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Masz jakiś dziennik czy jedziesz w tamtym wątku tasiemcu? 
> 
> Tego ja też*się obawiam, że dam architektowi coś a on będzie próbował po swojemu, dlatego przy wyborze architekta chcę mu pokazać projekt fundamentów oraz wiązarów lub ewentualnie cały projekt konstrukcyjny i on ma to zaakceptować, przed nawiązaniem współpracy.
> 
> Moja opinia o wełnie:
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7883740


A myślisz że ja swoich planów nie pokazałem? Opowiedziałem co i jak chcę zrobić, a i tak projektował jak chciał. Może źle trafiłem a Ty będziesz miał więcej szczęścia. 
Założę tu u samorobów wątek jak będę budować. Może za niedługo już go zacznę by wszystkim chętnym opisać co i jak chcę zrobić, ale na razie mi się nie chce. Codziennie jak mam tylko czas to pracuje przy rozbiórce, nie ważne czy niedziela, święto czy choćby deszcz. Jak nie jadę z żoną na zakupy lub nie muszę córki uczyć matmy to idę na pole. Oczywiście zakupiłem jakiś czas temu halogeny ledowe bo inaczej nic bym nie zrobił. Zazwyczaj robię na polu od 17 do 21 lub 22 w zależności jakie mam chęci. A robić mi się z tym nie chce, ale trzeba. Teraz kończę jeść obiad, oglądać skoki i zaś na pole. No ale tak to jest jak się samemu coś robi i chce się zrobić. 
Szczerze mówiąc dalej nie rozumiem co masz do wełny. Przy zastosowaniu foli w wełnie nie zrobi się punkt rosy. Sprawdzałem to kiedyś i to co mówisz w tej sprawie jest nieprawdą. Dla samoroba jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem, a w moim szkielecie to będzie jeszcze łatwiejsze, bo tak to zaprojektowałem, aby nie było problemów. Dodatkowo przy WM i folii szczelnej nie ma szans aby coś złego się działo w ścianie.

----------


## ACCel

Zachowanie szczelności wełny jest bardzo trudne (gniazdka, przewody, rury). Poprawne układanie także.
Jak wilgoć się*dostanie (a na pewno się*dostanie), to się skondensuje na zewnętrznej płycie OSB (bo ta ma niską paroprzepuszczalność) albo na styropianie (jak jest cienki).
Dlatego tamten Czech nie daje zewnętrznej płyty OSB (ani chyba folii paroszczelnej). Tylko wiatroizolację. Taki sposób układania wełny jest jedyny słuszny.

Ale po co się martwić skoro można dać kompletnie szczelną pianę PUR. Dla samoroba to też prościejsze.

----------


## Rec

@ACCel 
Może moje spostrzeżenia przydadzą Ci się do decyzji o rodzaju fundamentu. Mam płytę fundamentową normalnie zbrojoną o wymiarach 18m x 10 m i grubości 12 cm co prawda pod domem szkieletowym ale pod płytą tylko wymieniony i zagęszczony grunt bez ocieplenia.
W płycie zamontowanych jest 6 termometrów i średnia temperatura z tego miesiąca pokazana na wykresie. Co prawda poważnych zim jak dotychczas nie było ale od 3 lat najniższa temperatura płyty fundamentowej to 10,2'C mierzona ok.15 marca a najwyższa to 16,8'C mierzona ok.15 sierpnia.

----------


## Yacuro

Co do pakietów szybowych,
to jest fajnie pokazane u  
Barth3z
EX House - pasywna stodoła

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...o%C5%82a/page5

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Zachowanie szczelności wełny jest bardzo trudne (gniazdka, przewody, rury). Poprawne układanie także.
> Jak wilgoć się*dostanie (a na pewno się*dostanie), to się skondensuje na zewnętrznej płycie OSB (bo ta ma niską paroprzepuszczalność) albo na styropianie (jak jest cienki).
> Dlatego tamten Czech nie daje zewnętrznej płyty OSB (ani chyba folii paroszczelnej). Tylko wiatroizolację. Taki sposób układania wełny jest jedyny słuszny.
> 
> Ale po co się martwić skoro można dać kompletnie szczelną pianę PUR. Dla samoroba to też prościejsze.


Temu właśnie ja będę stosował płytę mfp od zewnątrz i od wewnątrz, gdzie w środku ja doszczelnię taśmami i na to dam folię paroizolacyjną, lub pomaluję płyty od środka folią w płynie. To tez jest jakaś opcja. Potem łaty na przestrzeń instalacyjną i do tego podwójne płytowanie gk, a tam gdzie będzie trzeba jakieś ciężkie szafki wieszać to mfp+gk. Więc gniazdka nie będą mi przerywać paroizolacji. Dzięki dodatkowemu rusztu na instalację to też powieszenie obrazu czy szafek nie przerwą izolacji. Kiedyś jak rozmawiałem z jednym gościem od domów prefabrykowanych to mówił że jakieś małe przedziurawienia foli nie są tak szkodliwe jak jej całkowity brak. Oczywiście mnie to nie przekonuje i uważam inaczej, ale to już problem tego gościa. Nie rozumiem o co C chodzi z szczelnością tej wełny. Wełna ma wypełniać konstrukcję by nie było mostków cieplnych i ona nie odpowiada za szczelność. Do tego służy paroizolacja. Nie wiem czy Czech stosuje czy nie stosuje foli bo zdjęć jest zbyt mało by to jednoznacznie stwierdzić. Może stosuje folię w płynie. Musi być solidny spowalniacz pary wodnej od środka. Nie robiąc tego to jest błąd. Wełna jak przyjmie za dużo wilgoci to traci swoją izolacyjność bo lambda spada. Pod tym względem dobra jest wena drzewna bo mimo że pochłonie wilgoć to jej lambda nie spada. Ale jak dla mnie to ona jest trochę za droga. Wole zrobić szczelniejszy dom i dać wełnę. Za odprowadzenie wilgoci w domu odpowiada wentylacja, a nie ściany. Ściany mają być szczelne i ciepłe oraz chronić przed hałasami z zewnątrz.  Deska na elewacji tez jest ciekawym rozwiązaniem, ale dobra deska to modrzew, a to tanie nie jest. Ja wolę przykleić na zewnątrz styro by zrobić sobie szczelny termosik. Przy okazji praktycznie nie będzie mostków cieplnych co przy elewacji z deski jest nieuniknione. No ale każdy ma swój sposób na życie i budowę.

----------


## ACCel

Pisząc o szczelności wełny mam na myśli kwestie folii paroszczelnej. Dyfuzji pary wodnej nie unikniesz niezależnie od wentylacji, to kwestia różnicy temperatur i ciśnień z tego tytułu.
Widzę że chcesz sobie utrudnić życie, jak uważasz. Łaty, podwójne GK? Po co to komu? Straszliwa kombinacja. 
Warstwy powinny mieć malejący opór dyfuzyjny od środka na zewnątrz. U ciebie zdecydowanie tak nie będzie. Przykrycie wełny styropianem aż się prosi o punkt rosy w środku szkieletu. Jak już się zdecydowałeś na styropian, to PUR byłby idealnym uzupełnieniem (akustyka). Wystarczy zrobić warstwy następująco od środka: KG, MFP/OSB, PUR w szkielecie, styropian.

W innym wypadku mogę ci tylko życzyć aby udało się szczelnie położyć folię od środka.

----------


## gawel

> Temu właśnie ja będę stosował płytę mfp od zewnątrz i od wewnątrz, gdzie w środku ja doszczelnię taśmami i na to dam folię paroizolacyjną, lub pomaluję płyty od środka folią w płynie. To tez jest jakaś opcja. Potem łaty na przestrzeń instalacyjną i do tego podwójne płytowanie gk, a tam gdzie będzie trzeba jakieś ciężkie szafki wieszać to mfp+gk. Więc gniazdka nie będą mi przerywać paroizolacji. Dzięki dodatkowemu rusztu na instalację to też powieszenie obrazu czy szafek nie przerwą izolacji. Kiedyś jak rozmawiałem z jednym gościem od domów prefabrykowanych to mówił że jakieś małe przedziurawienia foli nie są tak szkodliwe jak jej całkowity brak. Oczywiście mnie to nie przekonuje i uważam inaczej, ale to już problem tego gościa. Nie rozumiem o co C chodzi z szczelnością tej wełny. Wełna ma wypełniać konstrukcję by nie było mostków cieplnych i ona nie odpowiada za szczelność. Do tego służy paroizolacja. Nie wiem czy Czech stosuje czy nie stosuje foli bo zdjęć jest zbyt mało by to jednoznacznie stwierdzić. Może stosuje folię w płynie. Musi być solidny spowalniacz pary wodnej od środka. Nie robiąc tego to jest błąd. Wełna jak przyjmie za dużo wilgoci to traci swoją izolacyjność bo lambda spada. Pod tym względem dobra jest wena drzewna bo mimo że pochłonie wilgoć to jej lambda nie spada. Ale jak dla mnie to ona jest trochę za droga. Wole zrobić szczelniejszy dom i dać wełnę. Za odprowadzenie wilgoci w domu odpowiada wentylacja, a nie ściany. Ściany mają być szczelne i ciepłe oraz chronić przed hałasami z zewnątrz.  Deska na elewacji tez jest ciekawym rozwiązaniem, ale dobra deska to modrzew, a to tanie nie jest. Ja wolę przykleić na zewnątrz styro by zrobić sobie szczelny termosik. Przy okazji praktycznie nie będzie mostków cieplnych co przy elewacji z deski jest nieuniknione. No ale każdy ma swój sposób na życie i budowę.


Ja mam styropian ryflowany ze styrominu  na elewacji ale za porada  dr Wojciecha Nitki na opakowaniu był napis że służy do dociepleń domów szkieletowych. W listwie startowej są od strony ściany małe otworki do mikrowentylacji ryfli styropianowych. Mieszkam już 16 lat gdyby coś było nie tak to juz by dało osobie znać.

----------


## gawel

https://www.styropian.in/arbet/styro...wna_p_536.html

Opis produktu
Ryflopian to płyty styropianowe o powierzchni ze specjalnie wyciętymi (ryflowanymi) rowkami, przez które swobodnie przemieszcza się powietrze. Wycięcia mają głębokość 1,5 cm, a ich łączna powierzchnia jest większa od powierzchni gładkiej. Takie rozwiązanie zapewnia w konstrukcjach szkieletowych, oprócz doskonałej izolacji cieplnej, wentylację przestrzeni pomiędzy warstwą izolacji a płytami poszycia. Zapobiega to utrzymywaniu się wilgoci i umożliwia odprowadzanie pary wodnej na zewnątrz.

Zastosowanie
Ryflopian jest szczególnie polecany przy wykonywaniu izolacji cieplnej ścian w konstrukcjach szkieletowych domów drewnianych. Pozwala on, poprzez odprowadzanie wilgoci na zewnątrz, wyeliminować niekorzystny wpływ pary wodnej na płyty poszycia. Doskonale sprawdza się również jako materiał ociepleniowy ułożony pomiędzy krokwiami w izolacji cieplnej dachu skośnego (od strony poszycia dachu potrzebna jest szczelina wentylacyjna, przez którą odprowadzana jest wilgoć, zastosowanie Ryflopianu eliminuje konieczność projektowania jej w konstrukcji dachu).



Parametry techniczne
EPS-EN 13163-T1-L2-W2-Sb2-P5-BS115-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100

Cecha	Klasa/Poziom	Tolerancja/Wymaganie
Grubość	T(1)	± 1 mm
Długość	L(2)	± 2 mm
Szerokość	W(2)	± 2 mm
Prostokątność	Sb(2)	± 2 mm/1000 mm
Płaskość	P(5)	5 mm
Wytrzymałość na zginanie	BS115	>= 100 kPa
Stabilnośc wymiarowa
w stałych normalnych warunkach laboratoryjnych	DS(N)2	± 0,2%
Stabilność wymiarowa
w określonych warunkach temperatury i wilgotności	DS(70,-)2	<= 2%
Wytrzymałość na rozciąganie prostopadle do powierzchni czołowych	TR100	>= 100 kPa
Deklarowany współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λD	-	<= 0,040 W/(mK)
Klasa reakcji na ogień	E

----------


## Daniellos_

> Właśnie orientuję się jak sprowadzić panele bezpośrednio z Chin, koszt markowych paneli Jinko, Longi itp rzędu 1,5zł/Wp brutto


Mam to przećwiczone.. nie warto. Ja swoje Longi kupiłem za 1,47/Wp, a mogłem mieć jeszcze deko taniej ale nie chciałem dłużej czekać.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Pisząc o szczelności wełny mam na myśli kwestie folii paroszczelnej. Dyfuzji pary wodnej nie unikniesz niezależnie od wentylacji, to kwestia różnicy temperatur i ciśnień z tego tytułu.
> Widzę że chcesz sobie utrudnić życie, jak uważasz. Łaty, podwójne GK? Po co to komu? Straszliwa kombinacja. 
> Warstwy powinny mieć malejący opór dyfuzyjny od środka na zewnątrz. U ciebie zdecydowanie tak nie będzie. Przykrycie wełny styropianem aż się prosi o punkt rosy w środku szkieletu. Jak już się zdecydowałeś na styropian, to PUR byłby idealnym uzupełnieniem (akustyka). Wystarczy zrobić warstwy następująco od środka: KG, MFP/OSB, PUR w szkielecie, styropian.
> 
> W innym wypadku mogę ci tylko życzyć aby udało się szczelnie położyć folię od środka.


Ale jak robiłem symulacje to punkt rosy nie wychodził mi w konstrukcji tylko jakieś 2cm od zewnątrz w styropianie. Tak więc dalej nie rozumiem skąd Twoja niechęć do wełny. Konstrukcje która preferuje stosuje wiele firm od prefabrykatów i dają styro na zewnątrz. Ich domy jakoś stoją i nic się nie dzieje. Niektóre mają ponad 10 lat. Wiem że to nie jest najdłuższy czas, ale tak robią. PUR w ścianie też rozważam, ale to zależy od ceny.

----------


## ACCel

> Mam to przećwiczone.. nie warto. Ja swoje Longi kupiłem za 1,47/Wp, a mogłem mieć jeszcze deko taniej ale nie chciałem dłużej czekać.


Ale piszesz o 8% VAT? Ja pisałem z 23%, chyba lepiej pisać netto :wink: 
Na dodatek mam upatrzony konkretny produkt - Longi Bifacial Half-cut 430W. Takich nie ma w Polsce ani Europie w sprzedaży.

----------


## boconek03

Ja bym zrobił na płycie a pod nią XPS. Niestety koszta bardzo wysokie.

----------


## ACCel

Dostałem pierwszą wycenę wiązarów. Jak na moje oko jakieś 50% za drogo (ceny netto):
Wiązary 19800zł
Montaż 9200zł
Transport 1100zł
Materiały montażowe 2800zł.
Suma: 32900zł netto.

Bardzo drogo. Jeżeli kolejne wyceny będą podobne to pewnie załatwię*projekt wiązarów i wykonam je sam. Po wykonaniu pierwszego powinno iść błyskawicznie.

Policzyłem sobie wartość drewna C24 w jednym wiązarze: 16m 45x145mm oraz 12m 45x95mm. Przy cenie drewna około 1250zł netto daje to 195zł za wiązar.

Wiązarów na części mieszkalnej jest 18, na garażu odrobinę mniejsze 8 sztuk. Sumarycznie 5070zł netto.
Do tego trzeba doliczyć projekt (500-1000zł) oraz markowe płytki perforowane i gwoździe (powiedzmy 3000zł). Koszt samych wiązarów wychodzi 2x niższy, montaż to tylko wynajem dźwigu albo HDSa (1000zł).

Uproszczony projekt z wyceny wygląda tak, na ten moment nie upominałem się o korektę ściany szczytowej, która ma być drewniana.



Mamy na forum jakiegoś samoroba, który robił sam wiązary?

----------


## dez

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...82a-DIY/page10

Daniellos sam walczył z wiazarmi zbijanymi na budowie.

----------


## ACCel

Ten to ma wszystkie cuda w swoim dzienniku. dzięki za info  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

Po projekt uderz do firmy Rokstal, ja mam od nich projekt wiązarów w garażu. Ostatecznie nie skorzystałem bo mi wiązary gotowe wyszły 3500zł drożej niż robione samemu. Coś dziwne masz te przekroje drewna w tym wyliczeniu, wg mnie wyjdzie dużo więcej niż 200zł/szt. 
Wycenę z fabryki masz z kosmosu, pogieło ich, wszystkich. Nic tylko otwierać fabrykę wiązarów i montaż.... taki dach to max 3 dni dla sprawnej ekipy. Dniówka wychodzi całkiem niezła  :cool:

----------


## ACCel

Rzeczywiście w przekrojach była literówka.
Ma być 45x145mm oraz 45x95mm (tam jest taki jeden wymiar naniesiony 292mm czyli 2x145+przerwa), standardowe wymiary skandynawskie, mam z takich domek.

Górna część to 2x630cm, dolna 986cm, w sumie około 26m, już widzę błąd, wziąłem 16m.
Czyli poprawka na kwotę 276 zł netto za drewno na jeden wiązar. Sumaryczna kwota zmienia się na 7180zł netto za drewno.
Dzięki za spostrzegawczość.

Ja myślałem że akceptowalna byłaby różnica rzędu 5000zł, żeby nie chciało mi się robić samemu, bo jednak praca z takimi rzeczami to sama przyjemność.

A różnice mogę przeznaczyć na dobrą dużą ukośnicę, czy gwozdziarkę pneumatyczną albo grubościówkę, lista jest długa.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Nie znalazłem. 
Jaka jest powierzchnia dachu ?

----------


## ACCel

Tak na oko to część mieszkalna około 215m2, garaż około 95m2. Narzędzie którego użyłem do wizualizacji (Kazaplan) nie umożliwia zwymiarowania dachu w prosty sposób  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Kolejna wycena wiązarów: 34k netto + 9,5k netto montaż. Realizacja 8-10tyg, czyli pewnie mają co robić.

Coraz bardziej skłaniam się ku samodzielnemu wykonaniu wiązarów, zwłaszcza że z budową się nie spieszę, w tym roku wystarczy SSZ zrobić, czyli dach w okolicy września, murować będzie ekipa, fundamenty się zobaczy.

----------


## ACCel

Zacząłem też robić wyceny styropianu na razie w tradycyjnych rozmiarach.
Neotherm Fasada 031 165 zł brutto.
Neotherm Fasada 033 150 zł brutto.
Neorherm podłoga 039 145 zł brutto

Raczej decydował bym się na 033, bo różnica do 031 prawie żadna i myślę że łatwiej wyprodukować 033 i utrzymać jego parametry.
Zobaczę jeszcze oferty na Austrotherm i innych zanim zacznę dogadywać się na cięcie z bloków. Ciekawe ile drożej będą chcieli za to.

Z ciekawości patrzyłem na stronę GUNB w kontrolę styropianu i pojawia się tam Neotherm, ale pojawiają się też Austrotherm i inni. Zazwyczaj nie dotrzymują parametrów białego styropianu 040.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Ceny wiązarów mało optymistyczne.
A cena robocizny też nie mała.

----------


## kapelusz

Mnie ceny wiązarów zabiły gdy sam sie rozgladalem  :smile:  Wiązary zrobione na budowie napewno bedą odstawały jakościa wykonania mimo drewna C24... Co łączone prasą hydrauliczną to jednak nie młotkiem (a przeciez za jakosc sie tam płaci) - taka moja opinia. 

Osobiscie ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na wykonanie podciągu i rzuceniu na nim Belek stropowych drewnianych i normalnej więźby. Zyskuje duzo wiecej miejsca na strychu no i nosnosc takiego stropu jest wieksza. Co prawda mam wuja dekarza ktory mi więźbe ogarnie po taniości. Wiec liczac wuja wykonanie ławy podciagu itp wyjdzie praktycznie dwa razy taniej  :smile:  Wiec napaleniem na wiazary szybko sie nacieszylem  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Te płytki mają dosyć płytkie kolce, ktoś pisał że wiązary w systemie miteka powinno się sprawdzić po 5 latach, czy płytka nie wyszła odrobinę. Gwoździe lub śruby wchodzą na całą głębokość.

Do tradycyjnego stropu musiałbym zrobić co najmniej trzy-cztery słupy i belkę albo ścianę nośną po środku, a za tym idzie fundament w tym miejscu.
Słup w garażu też by mi troszkę wadził.  Ale fakt tradycyjna więźba z mokrego drewna byłaby trochę prostsza i tańsza.

----------


## ACCel

Zrobiłem wstępny projekt w Sketchupie aby policzyć dokładnie materiały, które chcę kupić w zimie - styropian, BK, okna, pokrycie dachu.



Wiązary nie mają wypełnienia na ten moment  :wink: 

Rzut fundamentu, podłogi i ścian prezentuje się następująco:


Na ten moment skłaniam się ku fundamentom tradycyjnym. Jeden bloczek komórkowy eliminuje w dużym stopniu mostek w tym miejscu, odrobina (15cm) styropianu na ścianie fundamentowej pomaga, temperatura długofalowo pod domem jest dosyć wysoka jak pisał @Rec. Realny mostek w tym miejscu powinien być rzędu 20W (uwzględniająć korektę na stabilną, podwyższoną temperaturę gruntu zgodnie z jakąś tam aktualną normą obiczeniową). Z tego samego powodu zmniejszyłem grubość styropianu do 20cm.

Ściany fundamentowe lane z gruszki z betonu B25 W8, bez izolacji lepikiem. Przy lanym betonie nie ma to znaczenia.

Posadzka z B25 W8 grubości 15cm na dwóch warstwach EPS70 (2x10-12cm w zależności od lambdy). W posadzce ogrzewanie podłogowe. Brak chudziaka, dosypię cementu do zagęszczonego piasku.

Koszt jest znacząco niższy niż płyta fundamentowa (i płyta z ostrogami). Brak zbrojenia posadzki (tylko siatki przeciwskurczowe), EPS70 zamiast EPS200, mniejsza grubość betonu, wszystko to robi swoje. Jeżeli chodzi o pracochłonność to powinna być podobna. Ściany są wylewane a nie murowane, nie będą malowane lepikie, styropian może uda sięumieścić w szalunku (bez klejenia). Szalunki wykorzysta się przy wieńcu, a zbrojenie płyty zajmuje dużo więcej czasu. Nie muszę też wymieniać gruntu, zdejmę humus i uzupełnię piaskiem do wymaganego poziomu. Wadą jest oczywiście to że pompa do betonu i koparka przyjeżdża 1-2 razy więcej.

----------


## ACCel

Ściany.



Wysokość sufitu będzie ok 280cm.

Podłoga jest na wysokości góry pierwszego bloczka. Okna i drzwi tarasowe mają 240cm (10 bloczków), okna w kuchni i biurze 96 cm (4 bloczki). Chciałem żeby okno w kuchni nie było na wysokości blatu, bo pakiet szybowy nie ma ramy i byłby widok z ulicy bezpośrednio na blat  :wink: 

Ustawiłem bloczki w odpowiednich miejscach, ale na pewno dojdzie tam jakiś słup z betonu koło dużego okna, oraz podciąg przy tym oknie będzie większy.
Wstawiłem po bloczku nad oknami pod wieńcem, bo widziałem to u Łukasza Budowlańca. Będzie miejsce na ewentualne rolety i zmniejszy to mostek termiczny.

Będę chciał aby wieniec został zaprojektowany z miejscem na 5cm styropianu od zewnątrz (równowartość BK 24cm). Styropian wsunę w szalunek przed zalewaniem. Podobnie ewentualne słupy w ścianie.


Styropian z bloków 5m.



3 bloki 1m na wysokość idealnie dojdą do dachu, zachodząc na deski wiązarów i wystając nad wieniec. Każdy kawałek ma 30cm x 1m x 5m (albo 4m w zależności od producenta).

Styropianu aqua niestety nie da się zrobić w ten sposób bo jest impregnowany.

Styropian będzie grafitory 032 albo 033, jeszcze czekam na oferty.

----------


## Kaizen

> Rzut fundamentu, podłogi i ścian prezentuje się następująco:


Komplikujesz i znacznie podnosisz koszt hydroizolacji poziomej. Do tego nie logiczne jest izolowanie wylewki grzejnej od powietrza cieniej, niż zimniejszej ściany powyżej - grubsza termoizolacja powinna zaczynać się równo z końcem chudziaka.
Chudziak powinien być równo ze ścianą fundamentową i powinno to być min. 30cm ponad docelowym poziomem terenu.

U mnie tak to wygląda w projekcie:



Przy czym jest tu jeszcze jeden szczegół. Jak robiłem, to nie wiedziałem po co (nikt nie potrafił mi takiego rozwiązania uzasadnić) i z niego zrezygnowałem. Teraz bym je jednak rozważył - przy materiałach o lambdzie gorszej niż BK raczej bym zrobił tak, jak w projekcie gdybym wymyślił, jak zrobić przy tym skuteczną hydroizolację. Przy BK i lepszych izolatorach - nie wiem.
Chodzi o to, że część termoizolacji w projekcie mam pod chudziakiem. A sens tego jest taki, że to izoluje ściany działowe od gruntu.

----------


## ACCel

Styropian w podłodze.

Tutaj pewnie będzie styropian biały 038 albo 039 EPS70 podłogowy, nie zależy mi na grubości, a nawet większa grubość jest lepsza bo mniej piasku będzie potrzebne.

Porównując lambdę 0,039/0,033 mamy 1,18x czyli zamiast 10cm grafitu będzie 12cm białego. W dwóch warstwach w sumie 24cm. Oczywiście cięty z bloku  :big grin: 

Ułożenie warstw:

----------


## ACCel

> Komplikujesz i znacznie podnosisz koszt hydroizolacji poziomej. Do tego nie logiczne jest izolowanie wylewki grzejnej od powietrza cieniej, niż zimniejszej ściany powyżej - grubsza termoizolacja powinna zaczynać się równo z końcem chudziaka.
> Chudziak powinien być równo ze ścianą fundamentową i powinno to być min. 30cm ponad docelowym poziomem terenu.
> 
> U mnie tak to wygląda w projekcie:
> 
> 
> 
> Przy czym jest tu jeszcze jeden szczegół. Jak robiłem, to nie wiedziałem po co (nikt nie potrafił mi takiego rozwiązania uzasadnić) i z niego zrezygnowałem. Teraz bym je jednak rozważył - przy materiałach o lambdzie gorszej niż BK raczej bym zrobił tak, jak w projekcie gdybym wymyślił, jak zrobić przy tym skuteczną hydroizolację. Przy BK i lepszych izolatorach - nie wiem.
> Chodzi o to, że część termoizolacji w projekcie mam pod chudziakiem. A sens tego jest taki, że to izoluje ściany działowe od gruntu.


Chyba nie do końca zrozumiałem to co napisałeś.

Tutaj nie ma chudziaka. Chudziak to tylko warstwa techniczna wyrównująca, można go wyeliminować. To co widzisz to jest posadzka betonowa na styropianie (jak płyta fundamentowa). Dla ścian działowych pełni taką samą funkcję jak chudziak - na tej posadzce będą ściany działowe, kompletnie odizolowane od gruntu. Jednocześnie jest to podłoga na gotowo.

Cieńszy styropian (cokół) da się docieplić, chyba by nawet lepiej wyglądało. Dorzuciłbym tam 10cm i już (cokół wcięty na 5cm).

----------


## Kaizen

> Tutaj nie ma chudziaka. Chudziak to tylko warstwa techniczna wyrównująca, można go wyeliminować.


Gdzie w takim razie będzie hydroizolacja i z czego?
Styropian bez hydroizolacji od gruntu? Słaby pomysł.

----------


## ACCel

Przecież chudziak nie pełni roli hydroizolacji  :wink: 
Folia będzie pod styropianem, ale nie nazwałbym tego hydroizolacją. Ma zapobiegać kapilarnemu podciąganiu wilgoci. Przecież to nie jezioro. 
Jeszcze nie wiem czy będzie łączona z papą pod ścianami.

Pierwszy bloczek BK postaram się dodatkowo zaizolować w pionie od zewnątrz.

Ogólnie czasami mam wrażenie, że wszelka tego typu izolacja bardziej szkodzi niż pomaga - bardzo trudno zrobić dobrze izolację przeciwwilgociową, bo zawsze coś się przedziurawi, ktoś czegoś nie doplinuje itd, wilgoć się dostaje, a potem ma problem z ucieczką.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przecież chudziak nie pełni roli hydroizolacji 
> Folia będzie pod styropianem, ale nie nazwałbym tego hydroizolacją.


Chudziak nie. Tak samo jak folia nie pełni roli hydroizolacji. Rolę hydroizolacji pełni papa ułożona na chudziaku.




> Ma zapobiegać kapilarnemu podciąganiu wilgoci. Przecież to nie jezioro.


Słyszałeś o czymś takim, jak para wodna? 




> Pierwszy bloczek BK postaram się dodatkowo zaizolować w pionie od zewnątrz.


I jak to łączenie pionowe połączysz z poziomym?




> zawsze coś się przedziurawi, ktoś czegoś nie doplinuje itd, wilgoć się dostaje, a potem ma problem z ucieczką.


Jak dasz jedną płaszczyznę przyzwoitej papy na welonie poliestrowym od zewnętrznej krawędzi termoizolacji ścian zewnętrznych po chudziaku, przez ściany fundamentowe (musi być stabilne podłoże), to nie ma prawa utracić szczelności. Przy Twoim podejściu - faktycznie. Szansa na nieszczelność graniczy z pewnością.

----------


## ACCel

No i co z tą parą w kontekście tego projektu?

Na chudziaku zazwyczaj jest folia klejona z papą przy ścianach, na to styropian i cienka wylewka. Więc skoro u mnie nie ma chudziaka to mogę dać folię na piasek, na to styropian i wylewka. Co więcej tą samą folię, bez cięcia mogę dać na fundamencie i wywinąć na zewnątrz. Można też dać papę na fundamencie i próbować kleić z folią. Albo jedno i drugie.

----------


## Kaizen

> No i co z tą parą w kontekście tego projektu?


A no to, że nawet XPS łapie 3% objętościowo wilgoci tą drogą. Producenci EPS nawet wstydzą się podawać ten parametr. Wygląda na mało? Ale 3% wody w objętości styropianu oznacza, że zamiast 13 czy 15kg/m3 ma ona gęstość 45kg/m3 (2x więcej wody wagowo, niż sam styropian). Dobre pytanie, jak wtedy wygląda lambda takiego styropianu, bo producenci tym też się nie chwalą. Wiadomo, że mniejsza, nie wiadomo o ile. Czyli płacisz za coś, co znika wraz z czasem.
Że pod domem nie ma wilgoci? Wg danych, jakie znalazłem, naturalny poziom wilgotności gruntu to jakieś 2-3%. Też objętościowo - a to znaczy, że wody jest 100-150kg/m3 gruntu. Więc ma z czego styropian czerpać nawet, jak wód gruntowych nie ma wysoko.




> Na chudziaku zazwyczaj jest folia klejona z papą przy ścianach, na to styropian i cienka wylewka.


To robią tacy, co nie potrafią oszczędzać. Równie dobrze mogliby nic nie dawać. Chyba, że to do oczek wodnych - PODOBNO się sprawdza.




> 


Ci, co chcą sensowną hydroizolację dają papę po całości - z robocizną ze 15-20zł/m2 to nie majątek za pewną hydroizolację, a nie jej złudzenie.

----------


## ACCel

No spoko, ale myślę że trochę wyolbrzymiasz. Ludzie robią płyty fundamentowe na EPS na folii albo i bez.
To co wkleiłeś to właśnie idealny ekstremalny przykład do mojego rozważania na temat jakości wykonania hydroiozlacji.

----------


## Kaizen

> No spoko, ale myślę że trochę wyolbrzymiasz. Ludzie robią płyty fundamentowe na EPS na folii albo i bez.
> To co wkleiłeś to właśnie idealny ekstremalny przykład do mojego rozważania na temat jakości wykonania hydroiozlacji.


To jest jedyny przykład, jaki znalazłem. Nigdzie więcej nie widziałem folii wyciągniętej spod termoizolacji. A pamiętaj, że to nówka sztuka jeszcze nawet nie przygnieciona wylewką.
Jak położysz folię na piasek - to pewnie przy układaniu styropianu oberwie jeszcze bardziej. A ruchomość płyt przy wylewaniu też nie będzie zaletą.

Pewnie, że się nie zawali. Pytanie tylko, ile pieniędzy stracisz niepotrzebnie - bo że U przegrody nie będzie takie, za jakie zapłaciłeś to (prawie) pewne.

----------


## ACCel

Proponowałeś papę, a czy papa nie reaguje ze styropianem?

To co pokazałeś to jakiś niewygładzony beton chudziaka i ktoś po tym przeorał czymś albo buciorami.
Dobra folia na piasek, który nie jest ostry, przygnieciona w miarę miękkim styropianem nie powinna ucierpieć.

Ale poza tym masz tam mnóstwo rur od kanalizacji i innych przepustów dziurawiących tą folię. Więc pewnie robiąc ten fundament będę się sugerował sposobem wykonania folii pod płytami fundamentowych.

----------


## Kaizen

> Proponowałeś papę, a czy papa nie reaguje ze styropianem?


Współczesne, bezrozpuszczalnikowe - nie.




> Ale poza tym masz tam mnóstwo rur od kanalizacji i innych przepustów dziurawiących tą folię.


To też argument za papą termozgrzewalną - rozgrzewasz i przyklejasz szczelnie do rur dużą powierzchnią.

----------


## ACCel

Uzupełniłem swoją wiedzę na temat EPS w warunkach zanurzenia. Różne źródła podają wartości utraty oporu cieplnego przy zatopieniu EPS w wodzie w zakresie od -4% do -25%. Jednocześnie EPS bardzo szybko wysycha i nie traci na przestrzeni czasu swoich parametrów z tego tytułu. Jedyne co mu może zaszkodzić to wielokrotne zamrażanie.

Jednocześnie dowiedziałem się na temat ciekawego badania nad EPS i XPS trwającego 15 lat. XPS będący w gruncie na stałe utracił 40% swojego oporu cieplnego (pęcherzyki w XPS są wypełnione gazem który ucieka i degraduje produkt), oraz nasiąkał do 60% objętości. EPS w tym samym miejscu nasiąkał tylko do kilku procent i utracił tylko kilka procent izolacyjności.

----------


## fotohobby

To te badanie, które sponsorowało stowarzyszenie producentów EPS ? 
 :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Różne źródła podają wartości utraty oporu cieplnego przy zatopieniu


Co to za źródła?
Jak wygląda utrata oporu przy nasiąkaniu wilgocią z pary wodnej?
Dla przykaładu XPS zanurzeniowo wciąga WG DANYCH PRODUCENTA niby (sprawdź, co to znaczy "długotrwałe" wg przywołanej normy) tylko* 0,7%* OBJĘTOŚCIOWO za to przy długotrwałej dyfuzji *3%*. Nie podaje, jak to wpływa na lambdę - ale, jak widać, ponad 4x więcej wciąga z pary, niż z zanurzenia.
A jak nie masz wysoko wód gruntowych, to nie grozi Ci zanurzenie w wodzie - dyfuzji za to nie unikniesz, jak od dołu nie zrobisz izolacji zatrzymującej również parcie pary wodnej z gruntu.

----------


## ACCel

Możliwe że było sponsorowane. Nie wnikając w parametry XPS i pozostając przy dyskusji o EPS to ja się zgadzam z tamtymi wynikami w tym zakresie, EPS jest bardzo odporny na wodę i szybko wysycha.

Jeżeli chodzi o dyfuzję pary wodnej to zwyczajowo ma ona miejsce z ośrodka o większym ciśnieniu (temperaturze) do ośrodka o niższym ciśnieniu. W przypadku gruntu jest inaczej?
Cały czas zastanawiam się o jakim parowaniu wewnątrz gruntu piszesz, przecież tam nie ma przepływu powietrza. Jakie jest tam ciśnienie powietrza? Bo chyba o to chodzi w dyfuzji pary wodnej.

Na dodatek styropian ma dosyć duży opór dyfuzyjny.

W podobnym zakresie musiałbyś rozważać styropian na dachu przykryty papą, przecież tam też wilgoć jest wpychana a nie ma ujścia.

Ale wracając do sedna. Różne artykuły wyszukiwane na szybko na google podają utratę oporu cieplnego od 4 do 25%. Trzeba by znaleźć jeden w miarę naukowy i można temat zamykać.

----------


## ACCel

https://books.google.pl/books?id=gn4...A448&lpg=PA448

Nasiąkanie w związku z dyfuzją - przy niższych różnicach temperatur znikome (ułamek procenta). Zauważ że próbka jest szczelnie zamknięta od góry.

----------


## Kaizen

> Cały czas zastanawiam się o jakim parowaniu wewnątrz gruntu piszesz, przecież tam nie ma przepływu powietrza. Jakie jest tam ciśnienie powietrza? Bo chyba o to chodzi w dyfuzji pary wodnej.
> 
> Na dodatek styropian ma dosyć duży opór dyfuzyjny.


Zdecyduj się, czy piszesz o dyfuzji czy o konwekcji. Para do dyfuzji nie potrzebuje ruchu powietrza.
Niezależnie od tego, po której stronie przegrody będzie większe ciśnienie pary wodnej, będzie ona wędrowała przez styropian i go nawilżała. Opór styropian stawia nie tak duży, żeby go traktować jako paroizolację.

----------


## ACCel

No akurat jest to bardzo ważne w którą stronę nastąpi dyfuzja, jeżeli dasz folię(papę) od spodu to cały proces od środka na zewnątrz się zatrzyma się na niej i co wtedy?
A jak nie dasz folii to masz dyfuzję pary wodnej do gruntu i co wtedy, lepiej? Gorzej?

A w drugą stronę jeszcze coś innego.

Styropian samodzielnie jest najlepszym izolatorem jeżeli chodzi o dyfuzję pary wodnej. Mocno blokuje, łatwo oddaje.


Tak czy siak wszelkie rozważania będą mało ważne jeżeli ma to znikome znaczenie na opór cieplny.

----------


## Marek.M

> Rzut fundamentu, podłogi i ścian prezentuje się następująco:
> 
> 
> Na ten moment skłaniam się ku fundamentom tradycyjnym. Jeden bloczek komórkowy eliminuje w dużym stopniu mostek w tym miejscu, odrobina (15cm) styropianu na ścianie fundamentowej pomaga, temperatura długofalowo pod domem jest dosyć wysoka jak pisał @Rec. Realny mostek w tym miejscu powinien być rzędu 20W (uwzględniająć korektę na stabilną, podwyższoną temperaturę gruntu zgodnie z jakąś tam aktualną normą obiczeniową). Z tego samego powodu zmniejszyłem grubość styropianu do 20cm.


ACCel jeszcze raz zapytam, nie myślałeś o ociepleniu styropianem od środka? Tym bardziej, że chcesz robić tradycyjne fundamenty. Jestem ciekaw Twojej opinii w tej sprawie. Zwłaszcza argumentów za i przeciw.

----------


## ACCel

Wracając do badań naukowych tym razem materiały opłacane przez producenta XPS:

http://www.owenscorning.com/NetworkS...h-Bulletin.pdf

Niestety najlżejszy EPS jaki testowali miał 22kg/m3.

Przypadek średni (EPS 22kg/m3):


Przypadek kiepski (EPS 29kg/m3):


40F = 4,4 st. C
70F = 23,8 st. C

Jak widać w zależności od rodzaju styropianu mamy długoterminową nasiąkliwość nie większą niż 4% oraz utratę*do 20% izolacyjności.
Nasiąkanie następuje tylko do przestrzeni między kuleczkami styropianu.

20% utraty dla moich 24cm styropianu w gruncie to jakieś*6cm styropianu. Przeżyję.

Zastanawiam się teraz nawet nad tym czy warto brać styropian Aqua/Hydro no pionową izolację fundamentów. Taniej oraz łatwiej wziąć taki sam jak do podłogi cięty z bloku.

----------


## ACCel

> ACCel jeszcze raz zapytam, nie myślałeś o ociepleniu styropianem od środka? Tym bardziej, że chcesz robić tradycyjne fundamenty. Jestem ciekaw Twojej opinii w tej sprawie. Zwłaszcza argumentów za i przeciw.


Argumenty przeciw to brak akumulacji ciepła na którym mi zależy oraz mostek termiczny pod ścianami, pewnie też kwestia akustyki między pomieszczeniami wewnątrz.

Chociaż może dobrze że jeszcze raz o tym wspomniałeś, bo jakby zrobić kombinację podłoga na styropianie + ocieplenie od wewnątrz? Wyszłoby takie pudełko ze styropianu, płyta wewnątrz, ze ścianami na zwykłym fundamencie na zewnątrz. Ściany wewnętrzne na płycie bez mostka.

----------


## ACCel

Nasiąkanie bardziej długoterminowo: 

https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...14509514000060

----------


## Marek.M

> Argumenty przeciw to brak akumulacji ciepła na którym mi zależy oraz mostek termiczny pod ścianami, pewnie też kwestia akustyki między pomieszczeniami wewnątrz.
> 
> Chociaż może dobrze że jeszcze raz o tym wspomniałeś, bo jakby zrobić kombinację podłoga na styropianie + ocieplenie od wewnątrz? Wyszłoby takie pudełko ze styropianu, płyta wewnątrz, ze ścianami na zwykłym fundamencie na zewnątrz. Ściany wewnętrzne na płycie bez mostka.


Najlepiej zajrzyj do dziennika Barth3za, bo on właśnie tak robił. Mostka pod ścianami nie ma, bo i jak? Ściany działowe z silikatów i akustyka nie taka straszna, a i akumulacja budynku się zwiększa, poza tym jak chcesz wylewkę 15cm zrobić, to już spora akumulacja. Jedyny problem, który się pojawia, to dobra paroizolacja od środka, żeby skroplenie nie wyszły pomiędzy styropianem i BK.

----------


## ACCel

Fakt on tak ma :wink: 
Styropian powinien wystarczająco zahamować parę wodną aby nie szkodzić BK. Zresztą podobno BK jest odporny i na wilgoć i na zamarzanie.

----------


## Marek.M

> Fakt on tak ma
> Styropian powinien wystarczająco zahamować parę wodną aby nie szkodzić BK. Zresztą podobno BK jest odporny i na wilgoć i na zamarzanie.


Myślę, że nie o samą odporność BK tu chodzi, a bardziej o rozwój pleśni pomiędzy styropianem a BK. Styropian jest za słaby. Tak czy siak trzeba go pokryć czymś. Propozycje:
- zaciągnąć go siatką i klejem oraz pomalować jakąś farbą paroizolacyjną. + dość tanio, nie wiem jak cena takiej farby / - ciężko cokolwiek powiesić na takiej ścianie
- płyta GK . + dość tanio / - słaba paroizolacja, trzeba szpachlować 
- płyta MgO + dobra paroizolacja / - cena, trzeba szpachlować

Myślałem żeby jeszcze pod płytę GK dać folię paroizolacyjną, ale jak przymocować wtedy płyty.

Może masz jeszcze jakiś inny pomysł, który jest dobry paroizolacyjnie i nie podnosi zbytnio ceny tego rozwiązania.

----------


## ACCel

Ale beton komórkowy ma opór dyfuzyjny rzędu 5/10 a styropian 40-200.
Jak by tam miała się pojawić pleśń skoro beton komórkowy wchłonął by tą wilgoć od razu i oddał na zewnątrz? Zobacz jaka jest różnica w przepuszczalności tych materiałów.

To prędzej problemem byłoby ocieplanie betonu komórkowego z zewnątrz styropianem 5cm  :big grin:  Bo wilgoć by była zamknięta styropianem.
Ale nie jest (problemem).

----------


## J&D

> Fakt on tak ma
> Styropian powinien wystarczająco zahamować parę wodną aby nie szkodzić BK. Zresztą podobno BK jest odporny i na wilgoć i na zamarzanie.


Dobrze myślisz, ja tak właśnie zrobiłem jak planujesz, styro na gruncie, cienki chudziak na to ściany działowe z BK (i to był błąd) plus posadzka z rurkami. Teraz mam na parterze posadzkę o pojemności 18,4 kWh i jest zarąbiście. W listopadzie ktoś z domowników niechcący przestawił sterownik z grzałek i dopiero po dwóch dniach się zorientowałem że coś nie tak z ogrzewaniem. A grubość tego ustrojstwa to łącznie 25 cm.

----------


## ACCel

Ścian wewnętrzne będą częściowo z silki, takie mniej akustyczne zrobię z BK pewnie. A takie do spiżarni albo garderoby z KG aby ukryć drzwi przesuwane.

Dostałem kilka lokalnych wycen na BK 24 P+W TLMB (dokładny) z dostawą, 10,20 - 10,60 zł. Do ludzi sprzedających na allegro za 8.19 brutto nie mogę się dodzwonić, a chciałbym się dowiedzieć ile transport TIRem kosztuje. Do tego rozładunek. Różnica bez transportu i rozładunku to jakieś 1500zł, pewnie nie będzie taniej niż te 10,20 brutto.

----------


## J&D

Szkoda kombinować, lokalny pewnie z HDS-em jest, a te za 8-9 zł to za cały zestaw z firankami i własnym rozładunkiem.
To są groszowe sprawy w całości.

----------


## ACCel

Pewnie tak. Ale wiesz na każdym etapie kilkaset złotych... Popytać nie zaszkodzi. Ciekawi mnie tylko czy ten BK jest aktualnie tańszy niż w sezonie. Ktoś wie po ile był w lecie BK24 P+W?

----------


## Marek.M

> Ale beton komórkowy ma opór dyfuzyjny rzędu 5/10 a styropian 40-200.
> Jak by tam miała się pojawić pleśń skoro beton komórkowy wchłonął by tą wilgoć od razu i oddał na zewnątrz? Zobacz jaka jest różnica w przepuszczalności tych materiałów.
> 
> To prędzej problemem byłoby ocieplanie betonu komórkowego z zewnątrz styropianem 5cm  Bo wilgoć by była zamknięta styropianem.
> Ale nie jest (problemem).


Ja tam nie wiem jak z tą pleśnią, ale na stronie www.ubakus.de można sobie policzyć wskaźniki U ściany oraz wilgotność jej. Dla ściany BK od zewnątrz i 20 cm styropianu i płyta GK na to. Wychodzi, że kondensat będzie wysychał 38 dni w LECIE (22 st. i 50% i wilg. w środku i -20st. - 50% wilg. na zewnątrz). Wydaje mi się to długo, czyli raczej nie jest tak jak piszesz, że BK wchłonie tą wilgoć i odda na zewnątrz. Styropian ma 20/100 opór dyfuzyjny (choć to pewnie zależy od rodzaju). Najlepiej sobie sam policz i podziel się spostrzeżeniami.

----------


## ACCel

Fajna strona. Zgodnie z instrukcją tam chyba powinno się*wstawić średnią*temperaturę (piszą o -5°C i jakiejś*normie DIN). Ostatnio sprawdzałem, w moich warunkach średnia temperatura wynosiła statystycznie +2,9°C. Teraz na pewno będzie jeszcze wyższa.

Widzę, że gromadzenie wilgoci zaczyna się przy +24°C/-11°C. Nawet jeżeli wystąpią ekstremalne temperatury to tylko przez jakiś krótki okres. Przy +24/-20 i ociepleniu od wewnątrz punkt rosy będzie na styku z BK, ale BK wchłonie tą wilgoć. Każdy wie, że BK pije wodę jak szalony i co więcej mu to nie szkodzi :wink:  Potem odparuje.
BK mokry traci tylko lambdę. 24cm BK to równowartość jakichś 5 cm styropianu, więc chwilowa utrata prawie żadna.

Edit:
Ale jeszcze jedną ciekawostkę*tam można zobaczyć w przypadku podłogi, beton 15cm - EPS 24cm - folia/papa. Na folii/papie wytrąca się*wilgoć aż do temperatury gruntu +11°C. Choć pewnie długofalowo będzie tam więcej.

----------


## ACCel

Projekt ścian działowych:



Chciałem część zrobić z silki aby polepszyć akustykę oraz akumulacyjność, np. te ściany po prawej przy pokojach. Te po lewej mogłyby być z BK. Te po prawej przy korytarzu zresztą też bo tam są drzwi więc akustyka i tak ucierpi.
Tylko problem z silką jest taki że trudniej w niej robić instalacje, a ja np puszczam kable poziomo od gniazdka do gniazdka a nie w pionie.

Ściany koło spiżarni, przy garderobie (takie po środku na górze) pewnie będą z karton gipsu, bo fajnie byłoby zrobić ukryte przesuwane drzwi. Albo ukryte drzwi w formie półek  :smile:

----------


## Miror

Hej ja kupowałem w tamtym roku jakoś w kwietniu i był problem z dostępnością. U mnie w Mielcu w niektorych skladach nie było w ogóle bk lub było mało po 9,6 zł Solbet TLMA. W końcu znalazłem w okolicy termobet TLMB PW po 9 zł z transportem. 
Pozniej był nawet po 10,5 zł za szt. 
Nie wiem czy w tym roku też bedzie taka akcja ale lepiej kup wcześniej. Tylko tyle zebygo go gdzieś blisko skladować jak nie masz chudziaka.
Jeśli chodzi o ten termobet to nie polecam fakt że są super równe i pięknie się kładą ale są też super kruche i dużo popękało w transporcie.  Ponadto przy zalewaniu stropu jedna sciana pękła od naprężeń, także lipa. Później na poddasze wziąłem Sobet 600 TLMB bez PW i były solidniejsze choć już nierówne po 2-3 mm odchyłki.

----------


## ACCel

Dzięki za info, myślałem że teraz trochę potaniały, ale chyba niezbyt. Ciekawe czy to składy trzymają cenę czy producenci.

Mam H+H P+W TLMB po 10,40-10,60 brutto z dostawą i z tego co piszesz i co piszą inni ludzie to chyba będzie najlepszy wybór. Dokładne i wytrzymałe.

Solbet TLMB po 10,20.

Tylko myślę czy nie poczekać jeszcze miesiąc  :wink:

----------


## Dulin7

Nie czekaj bo bedzie tylko drozej i zacznie sie klopot z dostepnoscia.

----------


## ACCel

Znalazłem H+H Gold po 9,80 brutto w hurtowni 50km ode mnie  :wink:  

Teraz zastanawiam się nad materiałem na ściany działowe, pod względem akustyki, prostoty wykonania, prostoty prowadzenia instalacji, akumulacyjności i ceny.

1. Silka 12cm - najlepsza akustyka, trudno wykonać bo ciężka, trudno prowadzić instalacje, cena około 45zł/m2.
2. BK 12cm - kiepska akustyka, łatwiej wykonać, łatwo prowadzić instalacje, cena około 40zł/M2.
3. Karton gips - podwójny ruszt 50mm na mijankę, podwójne płyty z obu stron, wypełnienie 10cm wełny, cena około 45zł/m2. Dosyć proste wykonanie. Akustyka powinna być dobra. Ale najważniejsze, że mamy na gotowo tynk.

Jeżeli chciałbym doliczyć tynk do opcji 1 i 2 to najtańsza opcja - przyklejanie gips-kartonu to jakieś 6zł/m2 (razy dwa na każdą ścianę działową) - w wersji samorobionej. Zlecony tynk to pewnie ze 30zł/m2 (x2).

Akumulacyjność:
1. Silka 12 + 2cm tynku gipsowego: 58 kJ/m²K
2. BK 12 + 2cm tynku gipsowego:  29 kJ/m²K
3. KG 4x12,5mm + 10cm wełny: 33 kJ/m²K (?)


Dla porównania posadzka beton 15cm: 75 kJ/m²K

Edit: te wartości są złe, właściwe poniżej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dla porównania posadzka beton 15cm: 75 kJ/m²K


Jak to liczysz? 0,15m*2300kg/m3=345kg
Ciepło właściwe betonu wg PN-EN ISO 3946 to 840J/(kg x K) czyli wychodzi 289,8kJ/(kg x K)

Silka pełna niewiele mniej - bo gęstość ma wprawdzie 1900kg/m3 ale ciepło właściwe 880J/(kg x K)

----------


## ACCel

Wziąłem z tamtej strony www.ubakus.de  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Wziąłem z tamtej strony www.ubakus.de


No to pytanie, gdzie jest błąd - bo oni przyjmują nawet wyższe ciepło właściwe betonu:



To powinno wyjść 0,15m * 2400kg * 950J/(kg x K)= 342kJ/(kg x K)
Jak może wyjść 75kJ/(kg x K)?

----------


## ACCel

Faktycznie. Oni przyjmują pewnie jakiś przepływ energii.
Jak się doda styropian od zewnątrz to wychodzi 352kJ/m2K.

To może bardziej obliczeniowo:
1. Silikat: 1000J/kgK, 2000kg/m3, tynk gipsowy: 1090J/kgK, 1000kg/m3
2. BK: 1000/500, tynk: j/w
3. KG: 960/680, wełna 60/860

Wyniki:
1. 240+22
2. 60+22
3. 32+5

Słabo :wink:

----------


## ag2a

Za 30 zł tynk to chyba pan Józek zarzuci łopatą  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

O widzisz  :wink:  Czyli jeszcze więcej trzeba doliczyć.

Powierzchnia ścian wewnętrznych (bez wewnętrznej części zewnętrznych) to jakieś*450m2. Czyli kosz ścian wewnętrznych z KG to 450/2*45zł - ok. 10000zł. 
Dużo, znowu wada prostokątnej parterówki.

Wewnętrzna część zewnętrznych ścian to około 150m2.

----------


## ACCel

Pierwszy zakup na ten sezon budowlany. Nie mogłem się oprzeć wyprzedaży w sklepie internetowym Lidla.



Akumulatory były za pół ceny, lisica za 99zł.

Na poprzedniej budowie korzystałem głównie z 3 narzędzi: młotka, wkrętarki Skila i piły Skila  :big grin:

----------


## kapelusz

ta zakrętarka za Lidla robi robotę  :smile:  Opłaca się ją kupic szczegolnie za tą cene  :smile: . Jest piekielnie silna - 180Nm z tego co pamietam  :smile:  Sam mam i jest gitara

----------


## ACCel

Po ciężarze wyglądają ok, reszta wyjdzie w praniu, trochę ich poużywam. Kupiłem zapas akumulatorów i dwie ładowarki aby nie brakło energii.

Przy okazji ciekawostka, ta sama fabryka, która produkuje Parkside w Chinach, produkuje też identyczne narzędzia NAC. Można sobie kupić coś do kompletu  :big grin:

----------


## boorys

Wkrętarka z Lidla jest kiepska, ale ta zakrętarka, którą kupiłeś, jest nie do zajechania. Kupiłem kilka sprzętów Parkside na swoją budowę do warsztaciku i powiem Ci, że zakrętarki można by używać do celów pro  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Tych wkrętarek to Lidl trochę ma. Dostałem kiedyś taką*na akumulatory 16V bez akumulatora, z jakiejś wyprzedaży z UK. Wsadziłem do niej jeden z kupionych akumulatorów 20V (po ucięciu jednego plastikowego cypelka w mocowaniu wiertarki) i działa. Ale nie miałem okazji jej przetestować w realnych warunkach.

Wygląda zresztą identycznie jak to co teraz sprzedają na 20V, światełko koło akumulatora.

Jak byście szukali czegoś kablowego (mnie drażniły produkowane kiedyś wkrętarki akumulatorowe z akumulatorami ołowiomymi) to polecam Skil 6220AA. Mimo że to zwykła wkrętarka to nie zawiodła mnie nigdy nawet przy kilkunastocentymetrowych wkrętach ciesielskich, zwykłe żółte śruby 90mm wkręca jak szalona.

----------


## ACCel

Pierwsza wycena projektu indywidualnego od architekta z okolicy to 6500zł, wliczone uzyskanie PnB. 3 miesiące na wykonanie projektu.
Mniej więcej tyle się spodziewałem  :big grin:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Pierwsza wycena projektu indywidualnego od architekta z okolicy to 6500zł, wliczone uzyskanie PnB. 3 miesiące na wykonanie projektu.
> Mniej więcej tyle się spodziewałem


Dolicz jeszcze kolejne 3miechy i może się zmieścisz w terminie. Ja od września czekam na projekt i też miał być szybko. No chyba że lepiej trafiłeś z architektem i faktycznie będziesz miał szybko. Trzymam kciuki. 
Też sobie kupiłem tą zakrętarkę. Przy skręcaniu drewutni zauważyłem ze z dłuższymi wkrętami był problem. W pobliskim metalowcu pytałem o jakąś lepszą i gościu pokazał mi zakrętarkę z YATO jak wkręca długiego wkręta w belkę. Wtedy już wiedziałem że taki sprzęt to podstawa na budowie. Jak jakiś czas temu w lidlu zobaczyłem ich wkrętarkę to nie mogłem się oprzeć i musiałem ją kupić tym bardziej ze parametry wyglądały dobrze. Na YT oglądnąłem jak się sprawuje w porównaniu z markowymi sprzętami i nie odstawała od nich w osiągach. Teraz jest tylko kwestia tego jak długo wytrzyma. Ja sam testowałem na wkrętach 10x280 i 8x300 i jakimś krótszym. W drewno chyba sosnowe wchodzi dobrze jaieś 3/4 a potem spokojnie dokręca. Hałasuje przy tym jak diabli a sam wkręt się tak grzeje że masakra. Nawet te najdłuższe wchodzą całe. Wkręcałem je w stare belki stropowe z rozbiórki starego domu. Ale, zawsze jest jakieś ale. Mam pnioczki z pociętej dzikiej czereśni która była wysoka chyba na 10m jak ją wycinałem. Próbowałem w pnioczek wkręcić i nie dało rady. Być może to jest za twarde drewno i temu się nie dało, albo ten sprzęt nie jest tak mocny jakby się wydawało.

----------


## ACCel

Jak będę miał wzór umowy to się okaże jak można tego terminu pilnować, jak nic nie będzie to się doda jakiś akapit o karach umownych.
Mój projekt jest praktycznie gotowy i nie ma najbardziej czasochłonnego etapu uzgadniania jak to ma wyglądać. Jedyne co będzie uzgadniane to elementy konstrukcyjne, które wpływają na technologię wykonania oraz koszt.
Na razie myślę pozytywnie :big grin: 

Nie spodziewam się po Lidlu niewiadomo czego, ale u mnie każdy nawet najtańszy sprzęt wytrzymuje dlugo, mam trochę sprzętu marketowego kupionego ponad 10 lat temu.
Yato to chińska produkcja z dopilnowaną jakością, całkiem spoko, mają etykietkę podstawowej linii do zastosowań profesjonalnych. Mam jakiś zestawy kluczy i są ok. Ale trzeba pamiętać że producent to Toya, która wprowadza mnóstwo chłamu do marketów, nie wiem jak wygląda serwis. Sprzęty Parkside są wymieniane bez mrugnięcia okiem.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Ja też miałem wszystko narysowane, nawet w którym miejscu okna, drzwi, jakie wysokości. Architekt miał tylko to narysować w fachowym projekcie i dokonać stosownych obliczeń konstrukcji. Nie wymagałem aby sam coś wymyślał od zera bo wiem co chcę. Po rozmowie wyglądało to dobrze i zapewniał że da radę to zrobić tak jak chcę w odpowiednim terminie. Tyle że umowy fizycznie nie spisałem bo nie myślałem że będzie potrzebna. On też o umowie na piśmie nic nie mówił. Gdybym przypuszczał że może tak to wyglądać to pewnie bym taką umowę żądał. Jak Ty masz taką możliwość to tak zrób. Oby się udało.

----------


## ACCel

Zacząłem sobie zgrubnie liczyć ile to wszystko będzie kosztowało:
1. Fundamenty z posadzką 20 000
2. Ściany zewnętrzne z robocizną 15 000
3. Wiązary samodzielnie robione z dźwigiem 10 000
4. Ściany wewnętrzne 10 000
5. Ocieplenie ścian zewnętrznych 6 000
6. Garaż ściany i płyta 10 000
7. Pokrycie dachu 15 000
8. Sufity z ociepleniem 7 000
9. Tynk zewnętrzny 5 000
10. Drzwi tarasowe x4 10 000
11. Pakiety szybowe 5 000
12. Tynki wewnętrzne na ścianach zewnętrznych 2000

Suma 115 000. Za stan prawie deweloperski, bo pozostaną tylko instalacje.

----------


## Slawskip

Fundamenty z posadzką wydaje mi się trochę mało, również ściany zewnętrzne z robocizną to według mnie masz niedoszacowane. Dodatkowo dolicz wieniec około 4 tysiące za materiały. Myślę, że spokojnie musisz dołożyć do tego jeszcze z 15 tysięcy, chociaż obawiam się, że może być więcej.

----------


## ACCel

No na pewno +20% trzeba założyć, taki standard.

Wieniec 4 tys.?

20cm x 24cm x 54mb = 2,6m3 betonu po 276zł brutto czyli 717,6zł plus pompa 370zł.
Zbrojenie 4x12mm x 60mb plus 150sztuk strzemion. 4 x 60mb x 0,89kg/mb = 213,6kg x 3000zł/t = 640zł plus 150zł za strzemiona.
Suma za wieniec 1900 zł brutto. Robocizna własna, szalunki ze ścian fundamentowych, później będą robiły za prowizoryczną podłogę poddasza albo stężenia.

Ściany 720 bloczków po 9,8 zł brutto = 7056zł, słupy to jakiś metr betonu 276zł, klej 22 worki - 220zł, wieniec 1900zł. Suma około 10000zł, zostaje 5000zł na murarza (nie musi robić wieńca, chyba że zagwarantuje dokładność do centymetra). Nie wymagam myślenia przy murowaniu, wszystko będzie rozrysowane w sketchupie co do kawałka bloczka.

Większość otworów nie będzie wymagało nadproży, ewentualnie co można doliczyć to nadproże nad dużym oknem w salonie, jakieś 4x0,2x0,24m = 0,192m3 czyli 60zł, plus trochę*stali.

Edit:
Najnowsza kalkulacja fundamentu, z koparkami, pompami, folią.

----------


## kapelusz

> No na pewno +20% trzeba założyć, taki standard.
> 
> Ściany 720 bloczków po 9,8 zł brutto = 7056zł, słupy to jakiś metr betonu 276zł, klej 22 worki - 220zł, wieniec 1900zł. Suma około 10000zł, zostaje 5000zł na murarza (nie musi robić wieńca, chyba że zagwarantuje dokładność do centymetra). Nie wymagam myślenia przy murowaniu, wszystko będzie rozrysowane w sketchupie co do kawałka bloczka.


Jakos malo ci tych bloczkow wychodzi... mi wyszlo 706 na domek 13/10 m 
Ściany szczytowe policzyles ? czy bedziesz robił z drewna ?

----------


## ACCel

Rozrysowałem to w Sketchupie co do kawałka bloczka. Wyrównałem otwory do całego bloczka itp. 
Ściany szczytowe z drewna, garaż też.

Ale fakt masz rację, umknęło mi gdzieś  w międzyczasie 40 sztuk ciętych   :wink:  Po zaokrągleniu do palety +500zł.




> Ściany.
> 
> 
> 
> Wysokość sufitu będzie ok 280cm.
> 
> Podłoga jest na wysokości góry pierwszego bloczka. Okna i drzwi tarasowe mają 240cm (10 bloczków), okna w kuchni i biurze 96 cm (4 bloczki). Chciałem żeby okno w kuchni nie było na wysokości blatu, bo pakiet szybowy nie ma ramy i byłby widok z ulicy bezpośrednio na blat 
> 
> Ustawiłem bloczki w odpowiednich miejscach, ale na pewno dojdzie tam jakiś słup z betonu koło dużego okna, oraz podciąg przy tym oknie będzie większy.
> Wstawiłem po bloczku nad oknami pod wieńcem, bo widziałem to u Łukasza Budowlańca. Będzie miejsce na ewentualne rolety i zmniejszy to mostek termiczny.

----------


## kapelusz

Ja sie chyba zdecyduje na ściany szczytowe murowane...Wieksza stabilizacja dachu. Pisales wczesniej ze nie bedziesz mial nadprozy oprocz drzwi na taras...i myslalem ze po prostu zlicujesz wieniec z wysokoscia okien...ale na wizualizacji widze bloczki ....Jak to rozwiązales ? czy ja czegos nie widze ?

----------


## sebcioc55

Mysle ze solidnego murarza za te 5 tys ciężko bedzie Ci znalezc  :wink:  ale kibicuje i licze na to ze bedziesz skrupulatnie zapisywał wszystkie wydatki i pozniej skonfrontujesz to z założeniami. 
Te wiazary na calosc tez Ci nie wyjda tak tanio, sam dzwig to ok 1000zl, łączniki atestowane też swoje kosztują.

----------


## ACCel

> Ja sie chyba zdecyduje na ściany szczytowe murowane...Wieksza stabilizacja dachu. Pisales wczesniej ze nie bedziesz mial nadprozy oprocz drzwi na taras...i myslalem ze po prostu zlicujesz wieniec z wysokoscia okien...ale na wizualizacji widze bloczki ....Jak to rozwiązales ? czy ja czegos nie widze ?


Sugerowałem się tym, 13 minuta.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EkjXdWq6cVI

Oraz http://forum.domza150tysiecy.pl/thre...2.html#pid2042 on wkleja później połówki bloczka.

Ściany szczytowe murowane mają wiele minusów, same w sobie nie dają dodatkowej stabilizacji, potrafią się przewrócić od wiatru w czasie budowy, dopiero beton na zakończenie daje stabilizację.
Największy minus to kwestia ocieplenia, ściany szczytowej nie wysuniesz na 20-30cm aby licowała się ze styropianem z dolnej ściany, a drewniany ruszt zrobisz wysunięty i bez ocieplenia. Dodatkowo ściana szczytowa to mostek, albo izolujesz do pewnego stopnia z obu stron np zakładając że 1 bloczek to równowartość 5cm styropianu czyli izolujesz do wysokości 4-6 bloczków od środka albo zostawiasz mostek.

Ja bazując na swoim doświadczeniu szkieletowym będę kleił stężenia do wiązarów od wewnątrz. Zmaksymalizuje to sztywność dachu.

----------


## ACCel

> Mysle ze solidnego murarza za te 5 tys ciężko bedzie Ci znalezc  ale kibicuje i licze na to ze bedziesz skrupulatnie zapisywał wszystkie wydatki i pozniej skonfrontujesz to z założeniami. 
> Te wiazary na calosc tez Ci nie wyjda tak tanio, sam dzwig to ok 1000zl, łączniki atestowane też swoje kosztują.


Wymurowanie maksymalnie prostokątnej konstrukcji z 40 cięciami bloczków oraz najdokładniejszymi bloczkami H+H Gold, bez wieńca miałoby kosztować więcej niż 5000zl? No to ręce mi opadają  :wink: 
To zajmie więcej niż 5 dni?

Wiązary już liczyłem, 7200 netto za drewno, 9000 brutto, gwoździe i płytki powiedzmy 2000zł, ok tutaj niech będzie trochę więcej 12-15 tysięcy.

----------


## Slawskip

To przy fundamentach nie policzyłeś szalunków (deski/OSB czy wynajem systemowych to około z 2-3tyś), jak ławy w grunt, to dolicz spokojnie z 1m3 betonu, ściany fundamentowe i wieniec spokojnie da się wyliczyć, ale musisz i tak po 0,5m3 doliczyć na to co zostanie w pompie.  Robisz podłogę bez chudziaka? Co do wieńca, to stal i beton masz wyliczone ok, ale dolicz jeszcze szpilki, podkładki i nakrętki do spięcia szalunków150-200zł. Szalunki na wieniec też miałem brać z blatów po ścianach fundamentowych, ale te blaty wykorzystałem na rusztowaniu. Finalnie OSB na szalowanie wieńca wyniosła mnie 1,5tyś zł. Pospółka pod chudziaka to pewnie z 2000zł będzie kosztowała, a nie 900zł. No i gdzie jest kanaliza? To około 1000zł. Zbrojenie - u Ciebie brakuje jeszcze stali na słupy i zakłady, więc spokojnie jeszcze z 500zł trzeba doliczyć. To już jest 5 tysięcy. 

Co do ścian, to brakuje zaprawy na 1 warstwę, izolacji poziomej między ścianą fundamentową, a ścianą nośną. Co do braku nadproży, to dolicz do tej stali i betonu szalunek i stemple. No i tak jak kolega wyżej mówi, coś mało tych bloczków. Poza tym kleju licz 2 worki/paleta, czyli dolicz jeszcze 8 worków.

----------


## Slawskip

Aha i żeby nie było że się czepiam. Bardzo kibicuję wszystkim którzy podjęli się trudu budowy domu, tylko wydaje mi się, że masz zbyt optymistyczne podejście do kosztów. Zwłaszcza, że sam buduję bardzo podobny projekt i po prostu wolę zwrócić Tobie uwagę, a jeśli uda się zmieścić w założonym budżecie, to super i pierwszy będę bił Tobie brawo. Mi się nie udało, chociaż wielkiej tragedii nie ma, a różnica bardziej wynikała z podwyżek które były między etapem liczenia i projektowania/koncepcji, a realizacją projektu (liczenie i koncepcja w 2017, fundamenty w 2018, SSO w 2019) oraz z kilku mniejszych lub większych pominięć podczas szacowania kosztów budowy (np. dodatkowe płyty OSB do szalowania wieńca, czy cena zwietrzeliny do zasypania fundamentów).

----------


## ACCel

Szalunki będą z desek 25mm. Do dalszego wykorzystania. Nawet sobie kupię grubościówkę aby je ładnie obrobić. Jak będę miał gotowy szalunek to co mi szkodzi zaszalować ławę.

Resztki z pompy pójdą do płotu :smile:  Albo na podkładki do siatki. O siatki przeciwskurczowej nie policzyłem 400zł.
Podłoga bez chudziaka na ubitej pospółce, folii i EPS. Jak płyta fundamentowa. Pospółka wyjdzie w praniu, mam po 400zł/30t.
Izolacja będzie z wywiniętej folii ale dla świętego spokoju można dodać papę.

Instalacje nie wliczone jeszcze.

Stal na zakłady wliczona +4x9m na każdy element.

Stemple mam z ogrodzenia tymczasowego.

Bloczki są policzone co do jednego (10szt zapasu) czyli ma być 768szt nie 720. Kleju policzyłem 4,5kg/m2 na 3mm zgodnie z instrukcją.
Wszystko powinno się zmieścić w marginesie +20%.

----------


## ACCel

> Aha i żeby nie było że się czepiam. Bardzo kibicuję wszystkim którzy podjęli się trudu budowy domu, tylko wydaje mi się, że masz zbyt optymistyczne podejście do kosztów.


Bardzo się cieszę że zwracacie uwagę na szczegóły, bo mi to pomaga. 
Już prawie zrobiłem pomyłkę w ilości zamówionych bloczków o 40 szt, bo je właśnie zamawiam.

Z doświadczenia wiem że margines 20% jest zazwyczaj osiągnięty  :wink:

----------


## ag2a

Kibicuje bo w miarę rozsądnie podchodzisz do tematu. Znów przyczepie się o "moją działkę". Pisałeś chyba że masz 150m2 tynki na wewnętrznej ścianie i na to 2 tys? Jeśli chodzi o wieniec to popytaj czy nie zapłacisz za to że masz nie pełne auto. Ja brałem 4,5m3 i dopłaciłem

----------


## sebcioc55

Standardowo kaza doplacic dla zamowien ponizej 6m3, no chyba ze betoniarnie masz za płotem. 
O to murowanie sie czepiam bo to mało realne, chyba ze Pan Zdzisiu z pod sklepu Ci to zrobi, i nie w 5 tylko 25 dni bo bedzie musial miec przerwy  :wink: , a firma na pewno tego nie zrobi za tyle niestety. Lepiej kup piane i sam to wszystko przyklej  :smile:  i tak jak ktos pisal wyzej, jak juz na klej to licz 2 worki/palete tak wychodzi z praktyki. Z resta klej zawsze mozesz dokupic, ale wtedy juz kosztorys sie nie bedzie zgadzal.

----------


## ACCel

5 dni po 8h to jakieś 3 minuty na bloczek, nie da się? Plus 2h dziennie na jakieś dodatkowe niezbędne czynności.
Zobaczymy jakie będą oferty. Najwyżej kupię pianę i jazda. Tylko to jakieś 20 ton i będzie bolało.

Zapomniałem zapytać ile za kurs poniżej 6m3. Zadzwonię w tygodniu.

A "tynki" to karton-gips, płyta 3m cięta na 2,8m, klejona na grzebień. Powinno wystarczyć 2 000. Sama płyta to jakieś 800zł.

Oczywiście jest dodatkowe całkiem realne ryzyko że wszystko podrożeje jak w 2007 roku. Dlatego kupuję teraz co się da - BK, styropian, okna.

----------


## ACCel

Zresztą ten dom jest robiony na spokojnie, bez ciśnienia i pośpiechu. Nie ma też konkretnego budżetu. Najwyżej trzeba będzie znaleźć robotę z podwyżką 20%. W IT nietrudno  :big grin:

----------


## Slawskip

To jeszcze odnośnie Twoich planów na szalunki ściany fundamentowej. Jeżeli do ławy i wieńca deska 25mm da radę, to już do ścian fundamentowych jest trochę za słaba (wiem, bo sam takie szalunki robiłem). Będziesz musiał solidnie pospinać to szpilkami i mocno pozapierać, a i tak nie będzie pewności czy wytrzymają. Beton + pompa + wibrowanie to na prawdę duża siła. U mnie w kilku miejscach szalunki porozpierało, a w jednym puściło i żeby to wytrzymało to resztę betonu laliśmy ręcznie (ponad 3 kubiki, dobrze że nie było upałów i beton szybko nie wiązał). Także przemyśl jeszcze raz kwestię szalunków ściany fundamentowej. Możesz zobaczyć u mnie w dzienniku jak to wyglądało.

----------


## ACCel

Dokładnie kwestii szalunków jeszcze nie analizowałem - ile szpilek itd. myślałem tylko o tym żeby wzmocnić je deskami montowanymi w pionie pod kątem 90°, poza tym chciałem je wstępnie osypać ziemią i piaskiem, aby ograniczyć trochę rozpieranie. Wymagało by to montażu rozpórek wewnątrz.

Pisałeś w dzienniku, że długo Ci zeszło z tym szalunkiem. Dlaczego?

----------


## Slawskip

> Dokładnie kwestii szalunków jeszcze nie analizowałem - ile szpilek itd. myślałem tylko o tym żeby wzmocnić je deskami montowanymi w pionie pod kątem 90°, poza tym chciałem je wstępnie osypać ziemią i piaskiem, aby ograniczyć trochę rozpieranie. Wymagało by to montażu rozpórek wewnątrz.
> 
> Pisałeś w dzienniku, że długo Ci zeszło z tym szalunkiem. Dlaczego?


Długo mi zeszło bo robiłem sam głównie po godzinach pracy, a jest co robić, bo trzeba skręcić blaty, połączyć je szpilkami w wielu miejscach, najlepiej z rozpórkami (tanim sposobem który wykorzystałem to pocięte rury pp do wody na 24cm odcinki, dzięki czemu można również odzyskać szpilki). Dobrze jest też mieć folie od wewnętrznej strony szalunków. Następnie musisz to wszystko odpowiednio poukładać na ławach i połączyć w całość. Następnie sporo czasu zajęło mi zapieranie tego żeby podczas lania  betonu cały szalunek się nie przestawił.

----------


## Miror

Deska na szalunki najlepiej 32 mm, nie bierz januszy do murowania spaprają ci ściany wieńce i słupy tak jak mi i nie przykleisz plyty KG bo bedzi nierówno. Mi morowali parter ze stropem odpuscilem bo żona miała termin porodu, była to najgorsza decyzja w mojej historii. Poddasze i dzialowki murowalem już sam pierwszy raz w zyciu i zrobilem dwa razy lepiej, tak samo wieniec na poddaszu w jednym może z 5 mm wywaliło poza tym 10 razy lepiej niż janusze z ,,30 letnim doświadczeniem".

----------


## ACCel

Mogę wziąć 32mm jeżeli to jakiś standardowy wymiar z mokrego drewna.

No dla mnie podstawa przy zatrudnianiu murarza to będzie gwarancja dokładności np 5 mm oraz kątów 90 stopni. a także codzienne kontrolowanie go poczynając od pierwszego bloczka.

Wieniec wolę*zrobić*sam, po musi być idealny pod wiązary bez murłaty.

----------


## Dulin7

Jak chcesz kleic plyty gk i to na grzebien to zapomnij o murarzach. Zrobisz kontrole po dniowce i jak wyjdzie ze krzywo to bedziesz rozbieral? Jak myslisz o ekipie to lepiej wez ekipe na fundament bo babranie sie w ziemii to nic przyjemnego. Jezeli chcesz budowac z bk to sie nie zastanawiaj i rob to sam robota jest prosta i calkiem przyjemna. Wcale nie taka ciezka jakby sie wydawalo. Jak masz malo docinek  to w dzien jestes w stanie polozyc minimum 100 bloczkow. Ja budowalem z prefabetu bez p+w a wiec spoiny pionowe ,docinki, a mialem ich troche bo mam 4 rdzenie i polozenie okien nie bylo przewidziane zeby nie bylo docinek. Kladlem ok 50 bloczkow  na dzien z docinkami spoinami mieszaniem kleju i wnerwianiem sie na krzywe bloczki. Jak bedziesz mial rowny material i rowno pomurujesz to bedziesz mogl nawet pomyslec o kleju i siatce na sciany zamiast plyt i bedzie taniej.

----------


## ACCel

Myślicie że będzie problem z murarzami, którzy robią równo, zwłaszcza jak będę wymagał gwarancji równego wykonania na dzień dobry?

Trochę by mnie to murowanie nużyło, tyle dni cały czas to samo  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Myślicie że będzie problem z murarzami, którzy robią równo, zwłaszcza jak będę wymagał gwarancji równego wykonania na dzień dobry?
> 
> Trochę by mnie to murowanie nużyło, tyle dni cały czas to samo


Bez urazy ale jezeli myslisz, ze zatrudnisz murarza, dobrego murarza ktory da Ci gwarancje i nie daj boże jeszcze mial by cos podpisac to sie grubo mylisz. Albo  to bedzie edek z pod sklepu albo firma za wiecej niz zakladasz, a i to nie jest gwarancja jakosci. Firma wpadnie i wypadnie, zrobia szybko, jezeli bedziesz nad nimi stal i pilnowal (dotyczy sie tez nie firmy) to szkoda Twojego czasu. Wez sie za to sam, nie znasz tego przyslowia?: "chcesz miec dobrze to zrob to sam" - jest w 100% prawdziwe i u mnie sie sprawdza od lat.
Kase z murowania przeznacz na zrobienie plyty, bedzie szybciej i lzej. Bo robienie takich wysokich szalunkow samemu to bedzie dopiero nużące zajęcie  :wink:  a tak przy okazji to rurki z PP od wody nawet juz fi20 jak scisniesz szpilką fi8 to nic tego nie ruszy...

P.s. murowanie jest fajne bo dom rosnie w oczach, jak masz wszystko wymierzone i rowne bloczki to obstawiam ze sam to zrobisz w tydzien urlopu.

----------


## Dulin7

Calkowita racja. U mnie w okolicy biora 10 tys od etapu. 10 fundament 10 sciany itd. Jakosci nie jestes w stanie skontrolowac bo musialbys stac nad glowa caly dzien i sprawdzac. To tak jak kolega napisal jak masz tam byc ciagle i sprawdzac to lepiej to zrobic samemu. Sciany to chyba najlepszy etap budowy, codziennie widac postepy i to napedza do dzialania.

----------


## ACCel

10k za ściany ale pewnie z wewnętrznymi. U mnie tylko zewnętrzne z najprostsza bryłą. 5k ja uznaję za uczciwą cenę, ale co na to rynek.
Dobra, zobaczymy jakie ekipy będą w ogóle dostępne w tamtym terminie.

Nie będę mógł tego 5k przerzucić na inny etap jakbym sam robił. W końcu moja praca przy tym to brak zarobku gdzie indziej  :wink:  

Jak przyjadą bloczki to ustawię kilka na mijankę na 5 warstw i zobaczę na ile są równe.

----------


## Naszprycowany

Problemu nie będzie tylko cena jest nie realna jak na taką jakość 50-60 zł za metr kw. muru bierze firma .

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Każdy chce wybudować dom tanio   :smile: 
Ale Tobie coś za optymistycznie to wychodzi.

----------


## ACCel

No każdy orze jak może  :wink: 

Suma to jest bardziej szacunek na kolanie (poza fundamentami, ścianami, styropianem, wiązarami).

I zakłada w większości własną pracę, na razie tylko murarza uwzględniałem.

Jakbym chciał to robić ekipami wyszło by jakieś +100%.

----------


## cezary.pl

@ACCel Świetny masz pomysł z wymiarowaniem domu do podziałowej bloczków BK. Też tak zrobiłem, ale w stosunku do płyt dachu.
Gorzej z pomysłem wylewania fundamentów w szalunkach. Moim zdaniem lepiej wylać zbrojoną ławę, a ścianę wymurować z bloczków betonowych. Łatwiej taką ścianę docieplić. Do tego jednak potrzebny murarz, bo bloczki ciężkie.
Ściny BK na klej z puszki możesz śmiało postawić sam z niewykwalifikowanym pomocnikiem. Taki klej z puszki trzyma bardzo mocno. Wiem, bo rozbierałem w grudniu taką prowizoryczną ściankę przy okazji montażu docelowych drzwi wejściowych.

Z ciekawością kibicuję Twojej budowie. :smile:

----------


## kapelusz

To moze ja swoje 3 grosze  :smile:  ... Oczywiscie Kibicuje  :smile: 

1. Myśle, ze pomysl szalowania z calowek sciany fundamentowej nie jest dobry... lepiej tak jak koledzy radza wziac grubszą deske ale to tez bedzie maaaasa paprania z ustawianiem i spinaniem tego... W mojej ocenie murowanie z bloczka (chociaz to tez sporo roboty ale taniej) albo wypozyczenie szalunkow systemowych... duzo szybciej i latwiej sie to stawia no ale troche kosztuje... u mnie wypozyczenie 120 mb na 6 dni to ok. 1200 zł. No i druga sprawa kwestia przepustów, ktore tez zrobia ci klopot  :smile: . Może pomysl nad bloczkiem szalunkowym  :smile:  Wychodzi lekko drozej a duzo przyjemniejsze to do roboty  :smile:  zbroisz to z dolu i ostatnia warstwa poziomo i z glowy...sam bym w to szedl gdyby nie fakt ze zakupilem juz bloczki betonowe.

2. U mnie w rejonie jak znajdziesz ekipe ktora ci postawi SSO za 40 tysi to wygrales zycie...przy czym biorą 10 tys za fundament 10 tysi za dach.... czyli lekkim rachunkiem wychodzi 20 tys za sciany (i wcale nie ma tam wewnetrznych). Ja tez bym zrobil jak koledzy radza... jak ci sie nie chce to wzialbym kogos do fundamentow i dachu a sciany sam bym zrobil  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Bloczek betonowy jako tako wyglądający kosztuje 2,80zł, to jest 255zł/m3, zaprawa podobnie. m3 betonu B25 W8 kosztuje 276zł.

Ale już ten pustak szalunkowy to ciekawostka. Wcześniej pobieżnie patrząc na niego nie zauważyłem, że jest dużo większy niż bloczek.
Kosztuje około 5zł/szt 24x24x50 czyli jest ~2,64 raza większy. Zakładając wysokość ściany fundamentowej 3 bloczki mamy około 312 pustaków, 1500zł. Betonu wchodzi 0,16m3/m2, czyli 6,24m3 - 1722zł. Suma około 3200zł.

Dla czystego betonu przy takiej samej wysokości mamy 9,36m3, koszt 2583zł.

Zakładałem zbrojenie ściany 4x12, akurat przy 3 warstwach bloczków jest miejsce na 4 pręty.

@kapelusz: dzięki za sugestię. Myślę że za 800zł jest to bardzo dobry pomysł, muszę więcej poczytać o wykonaniu fundamentów z pustaków. Przechowaj bloczki i sprzedaj w lecie z zyskiem, a tymczasem zakup pustaki  :big grin: 

Dziękuję wam wszystkim za cenne uwagi  :big grin: 

Edit:
Tylko ten pustak nie jest wodoodporny :sad:

----------


## ACCel

Doczytałem. Wcale nie tak różowo z tymi pustakami. Po pierwsze trzeba wykonać wieniec, czyli dwie warstwy pustaków i deskowanie wieńca. Po drugie potrafią pękać przy wibrowaniu. No i nie są wodoodporne.

----------


## kapelusz

a skad takie info...?

http://www.prefbet.pl/pl/pustaki_szalunkowe.aspx

Chodzi mi o cos takiego... Jest to normalny bloczek betonowy taki jak te zwykle... W środku normalnie lejesz beton wiec nie rozumiem kwestii wodoodpornosći  :smile: 

powiem ci tak...kumpel zrobil z tych pustakow z linka i sobie chwalil  :smile:  Fundamenty w 5 dni samemu  :smile:  nic nie pekalo  :smile:  Zadnego wienca nie robil... jedynie na ostatniej warstwie ulozyl zrobienie fi12 co jakby posluzylo za wieniec.... tyle...zadowolony chata stoi  :smile:  No ale twoj wybor  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

No tak takie pustaki szalunkowe.

Jak wylejesz monolit z betonu W8 to nie martwisz się wodą w gruncie. W przypadku bloczków murowanych trzeba zabezpieczać mazidłem, z nie do końca dla mnie zrozumiałych powodów. Bo samej ławy lanej często z B15-B20 nie zabezpiecza się. Może spoiny się degradują, albo od zamarzania wody w ścianie fundamentowej jej stan się pogarsza.

Patrzę na wykonanie różnych szalunków i nie wymaga to jakoś ekstra masywnie:
http://domek.geminidesign.pl/index.p...scian/#more-44

Nawet myślałem o takim samym łączeniu desek na sztorc. Moje ściany będą relatywnie niskie 60-75cm. Po zakopaniu szalunku z rozpórkami do połowy parcie betonu będzie ograniczone.

----------


## Miror

Powiem ci że ja mam fundament lany w szalunki, fakt że mialem wykonawce pana janusz, ale sytuacja była taka że miał mieć trzech ludzi do pracy niestety pojawił sie tylko jeden więc pomagalem mu sam. Robota przy tych szalunkach tzw akro jest ciezka jak cholera, te płyty starego typu mało dokladnie to wychodzi. Ale ma to duże plusy we trzy cztery osoby taki fundament w dwa dni ulozysz, trzeba to spiać rurami i masz pewne że nie puści. Dowiedz się jak jest u ciebie bo u mnie betoniarnie wypozyczaja takie plyty za prawie darmo pod warunkiem ze beton u nich na budowę bedziesz brał a ta w ktorej bralismy dodatkowo przywozi na paletach hdsem. 
Beton z betoniarni jest solidny i dużo mocniejszy od bloczków.
Moim zdaniem zleć fundamenty firmie a weź się sam za murowanie bloczków na kleju. Murowanie jest przyjemne jeszcze jakbyś miał pomocnika do przycinania bloczkow i mieszania kleju to super idzie. Pomysl o lisicy bo robotę ułatwia. Mnie nadgarstek czasami dalej napaża od cieciar ręcznego.
Jeśli chcesz koniecznie sam fundamenty to wybrałbym bloczki szalunkowe, raz robiłem z tego murek oporowy i całkiem przyjemna robota, zalewalem z betoniarki, ale fundament z pompy by trzeba. Zrobienie wieńca, zaszalowanie i zazbrojenie nie jest takie trudne. Zamów szerokie deski tak zeby z jednej wychodził wieniec poskrecaj srubami, zejdzie z tym ze trzy dni we dwóch, robiłem taki na poddaszu i na kolankowych chyba w dwa dni po godzinacj z ojcem skrecilismy ( gorzej na skosach).

----------


## ACCel

H+H Gold P+W potaniał o 30 groszy - 9,50 brutto z dostawą  :big grin: 

Stal po 2600 brutto. Liczyłem po 3000.

----------


## ACCel

Nie ma szans abym zlecił komuś fundament, a zwłaszcza podłogę. To ma być płyta grzewcza, wodna, wykończona na gotowo, idealnie równa. Na dodatek nie wykonana tak jak wszyscy robią.
W środku/pod spodem jakieś cuda typu odkurzacz, instalacja elektryczna dla wyspy kuchennej i salonu. Żadna ekipa mi tego nie zrobi tak jak ja chcę.

Ściany fundamentowe będą lane, jak nie w szalunki drewnianym to w jakimś systemowym, jak już pisaliście wypożyczenie z transportem kosztuje 20-30zł/m2 na miesiąc (1500zł dla mojego fundamentu). Popytam jeszcze w betoniarniach jak sugerował @Miror.
 A jakbym chciał zrobić sam z drewna to mam mnóstwo czasu. Budowa zacznie się najwcześniej w czerwcu - 3 miesiące na projekt 2 miesiące na PnB  :big grin: 
W międzyczasie mogę zrobić właśnie szalunki, zbrojenia, może wiązary, chociaż dla wiązarów trochę mi brakuje dużego płaskiego miejsca.
Co jeszcze można zrobić na poczet przyszłego budynku? Szkielet ścian garażu mogę też.

----------


## ACCel

No i mam BK i stal.

Ale żeby nie było tak różowo to jednego dnia cena z dostawą jest taka, drugiego podobna, trzeciego "bo źle policzyłem odległość". I wyszło 10,20 brutto za bloczek H+H Gold. W cenie Solbetu z okolicznych składów. 768 sztuk.
Stal 2600 brutto/t. 60 prętów fi 12 12m na ławę, wieniec ściany fundamentowej i wieniec.

----------


## kapelusz

> No i mam BK i stal.
> 
> Ale żeby nie było tak różowo to jednego dnia cena z dostawą jest taka, drugiego podobna, trzeciego "bo źle policzyłem odległość". I wyszło 10,20 brutto za bloczek H+H Gold. W cenie Solbetu z okolicznych składów. 768 sztuk.
> Stal 2600 brutto/t. 60 prętów fi 12 12m na ławę, wieniec ściany fundamentowej i wieniec.



Nie boisz sie przez zime trzymac stali na dzialce ? Chyba ze bedziesz zaczynał krecić belki teraz ? NIe boisz sie mrozow ? Ja ze stalą sie wstrzymalem wlasnie z tych powodow plus  mysle ze jeszcze przypruszy wiec mysle ze zamowie na poczatek marca  :smile: 

Wyszła ci niemal identyczna ilosc stali co u mnie .... Ja mam domek 13x10 m czyli 108 m2 powierzchni uzytkowej... Ława, jeden słup, podciag i wieniec i mi wyszlo z obliczen 120 drutów Fi12 6m  :smile:   Strzemiona sam gniesz czy kupujesz gotowce na alle ? (ja jeszcze sie bije z myslami)

----------


## ACCel

Przecież hurtownia nie trzyma stali w ogrzewanym magazynie  :wink:  Tylko pod wiatą na mrozie. A rdza pomaga na przyczepność cementu.
U mnie też nie kradną, mieszkam na miejscu i mam mnóstwo kamer oraz psa.

Kupiłem na zapas, jeszcze nie mam projektu konstrukcyjnego  :big grin:  Nie uwzględniłem słupów, bo nie wiem jakie będą.

Strzemiona raczej kupię na allegro. Wychodzi odrobinę drożej, ale to grosze. Na te 3 zbrojenia wychodzi ok 400 strzemion, jeżeli co 30cm, czyli 300-400zł. Stal fi6 by kosztowała 250zł (400 x 1,1m x 0,222kg/m X 2600zł/t).

----------


## ACCel

Zastanawiam się nad wykonaniem sufitu. Standardowo każde pomieszczenie powinno mieć najpierw ściany, a potem własny sufit. Tylko w takim wykonaniu dochodzi mnóstwo pracy - ruszt trzeba dociąć do pomieszczenia, przykręcić profile UD itd.
A jakby najpierw zrobić podwójny ruszt po całości 9x15m (powiedzmy z dylatacją po 7m), potem zmontować ścianki działowe i przykręcić w każdym pomieszczeniu płyty tylko na wymiar pomieszczenia.

Najważniejszą kwestią jest akustyka - dźwięki przenosiły by płyty sufitu współdzielone przez różne pomieszczenia. A poprzez zastosowanie indywidualnych płyt w każdym pomieszczeniu będzie to zminimalizowane.

----------


## Marek.M

Barth3z robił ocieplenie od środka, więc sufit miał najpierw z 30 cm styropianu. Potem robił ścianki działowe z 8cm silikatów. Z tego co pisał nie ma problemów z akustyką, ale może uda Ci się go dopytać, jak po dłuższym czasie.

----------


## ACCel

Jego być może ratują płyty magnezowe i montaż bez rusztu. Bo sam styropian ma kiepską akustykę. Wiem bo mieszkam w domu że styropianu.

----------


## Marek.M

> Jego być może ratują płyty magnezowe i montaż bez rusztu. Bo sam styropian ma kiepską akustykę. Wiem bo mieszkam w domu że styropianu.


Tylko, że na suficie koniec końców płyt MgO nie dawał. Dał klej siatkę i pomalował farbą paroizolacyjną jakąś.

----------


## ACCel

No to trochę bym wątpił w dobre tłumienie dźwięków.

Zastanawiam się nad tym co pisaliście o murowaniu BK.
Czy są jakieś pomysłowe narzędzia które ułatwiają murowanie z BK? Np coś do idealnego pozycjonowania bloczka względem poprzedniej warstwy? Tak żeby bloczek położyć docisnąć od góry i się nie martwić pionem ani poziomem?

----------


## Dulin7

Narzedzie o ktore pytasz to sznurek :smile:  jezeli masz rowne bloczki i idealnie zrobisz pierwsza warstwe to potem przy poziomicy wyciagasz narozniki i uzupelniasz warstwa po warstwie dol bloczka licujac z bloczkien ponizej a gore do sznura. Musisz tylko mocno napinac sznurek i unikac murowania przy mocnym wietrze. Do zestawu dokup sobie kielnie zabkowana i pile do gazobetonu .

----------


## ACCel

To kiepskie narzędzie  :big grin:  Elastyczne, i wymaga mnóstwa uwagi.
Dziwię się że nikt nie wymyślił czegoś bardziej zaawansowanego.
Mi by się*widziała jakaś dwuosiowa poziomica zintegrowana z pionowymi "szynami" nakładającymi bloczek na poprzednią warstwę.
Albo dwie długie łaty, tworzące taki rowek/szalunek pod kolejną warstwę. Z jakimś prostym mocowaniem, nakładane od góry.

Tak że nakładasz zaprawę, wsuwasz bloczek, dwa razy stukasz młotkiem i gotowe.

----------


## Miror

Proponuje pierwsza warstwę ułożyć na zaprawie do lasera z czujnikiem. Później już z górki sznurek na gwoździu, poziomica i jedziesz. Jak masz w dokladnosci tlmb to dobrze, wg. Mnie lepiej murować na klej cienkowarstwowy bo mimo wszystko bloczki moga nie być równe a na kleju jest możliwość podrownania. Ja kleilem na grzebień do plytek choć nie jest to zalecane. Spouny wzdłuż muru, bedzie szczelniej. Do cięcia najlepiej dobra lisica bo proste cięcie ręczną piłą nie jest ,,proste".
I tarka do równania bloczków.

----------


## ag2a

Sorry że tak powiem ale chyba jeszcze nie murowałeś  :smile:  to narzędzie by było dawno tylko jest jeden problemu bloczki by musiały być proste...  :smile:  Przy ściankach działowych możesz jedynie nabić deskę na nośna by trzymać pion, ale to już pewnie u Łukasza widziałeś

----------


## ACCel

Myślę raczej o kleju niż piance, bo jakaś stara zasada mówiła że spoina ma być klasę gorsza od materiału ściany, wtedy ewentualne pęknięcia są schodkowe po spoinie i to nie jest wielki problem. W innym wypadku pęka ściana w sposób niekontrolowany, a BK raczej twardy nie jest.

Murowałem jakieś pojedyncze ścianki i kilka bloczków fundamentowych. I mi się nie podobało.
Te bloczki H+H niby mają dokładność 1mm, więc jakbym miał sam murować to może sobie coś wykombinuję.

----------


## ACCel

Najnowsze wizualizacje.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Nie pozostaje nic, tylko budować. Powierzchnie domku masz podobną do mojego, choć sam garaż robisz duży. Ściany gara musisz zrobić też z bloczka 24cm jak ściany domku, więc to sobie zmień. Wejście do domu "przez" garaż wygląda dziwnie. Nie możesz tego zmienić coś na wzór z tego projektu https://lipinscy.pl/projekt/pireus-pasywny-3#? Chodzi o to aby garaż był oddalony od domu na te 2m i połączony z domem jakimś zadaszeniem przed wejściem do domu? To co pokazujesz jakoś mi się nie klei. Przy okazji spokojnie zrobisz sobie domek na płycie, a garaż na tradycyjnych ławach. Najpierw sobie postawisz domek, a potem garaż, nawet w konstrukcji szkieletu drewnianego jak Łukasz.

----------


## ACCel

Widzę ze nic nie przeczytałeś :wink: 
Dom na fundamencie tradycyjnym z "płytową" podłogą. Garaż na płycie na gruncie, szkieletowy.
Garażu nie ma sensu oddalać bo: dach jest jeden, jednej ściany garażu nie trzeba budować, odrobina buforu dla ciepła. Wejście do domu jest przed podcień i ekstra wiatrołap, na dodatek można do garażu przejść bez ryzyka przewiania.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Widzę ze nic nie przeczytałeś
> Dom na fundamencie tradycyjnym z "płytową" podłogą. Garaż na płycie na gruncie, szkieletowy.
> Garażu nie ma sensu oddalać bo: dach jest jeden, jednej ściany garażu nie trzeba budować, odrobina buforu dla ciepła. Wejście do domu jest przed podcień i ekstra wiatrołap, na dodatek można do garażu przejść bez ryzyka przewiania.


Dachy masz dwa, jeden domu a drugi garażu i musisz je teraz połączyć. Łatwiej to zrobić osobno, tym bardziej jakbyś to sam chciał robić. praktycznie ten dział jest dla samorobów, więc zgodnie z tym musisz to robić sam bez ekip w zdecydowanej większości. Wiec wbij sobie paliki na działce gdzie ma stać dom w wymiarach takie jakie planujesz, stań po środku, obejrzyj się, popatrz na własne dłonie i powiedz sobie że tymi rekami chcesz to zbudować. Dłońmi firm budowlanych każdy to może zrobić, wystarczy im zapłacić a zrobią wszystko. Czy dobrze to zależy czy będziesz pilnować. Z początku pisałeś że nie masz ochoty na cięższe prace, ale wydaje mi się ze to jest kwintesencja samorobów że sami stawiają swój dom z ewentualnymi pomocnikami w postaci szwagrów, wujków, teściów itp. ale głównie samoroby to są mózgi całej operacji budowy swojego domu. Ja jak myślałem o budowie domu murowanego to też z BK aby mi było łatwiej. Jak to ma murować jakaś ekipa to nie wiem czy trzeba się przejmować by im było łatwiej, bo oni i tak to policzą jakby murowali z porothermu na tradycyjnej zaprawie. To nic że z BK zrobią to trzy razy szybciej, kasa ta sama za robotę. Oni na tym zyskują bo mniej roboty za tą samą kasę. To mnie właśnie w tym denerwuje, ze tu człowiek się zastanawia, jak to zaprojektować by było łatwo, szybko i przyjemnie, a oni i tak to policzą jakby to było coś trudnego. 


```
Dom na fundamencie tradycyjnym z "płytową" podłogą
```

 że co? Nie ma czegoś takiego jak płytowa podłoga. To co chcesz to jest normalna podłoga którą wszyscy robią przy tradycyjnym fundamencie. Każdy sypie piach czy coś co potem jakoś zagęszcza i zalewa chudziakiem, po czym daje styropian czy coś innego i potem wylewa podłogę. Ty nie chcesz chudziaka, ale na styro dasz zbrojenie, podepniesz rurki do wodnej podłogówki i zalejesz betonem. Tak czy tak to i tak inaczej się nie da. Inny sposób to jest jak robił barth3z, czyli izolacja od środka. 
Pod garaż chcesz robić płytę? Minimum grubość tej płyty to i tak musi być 20cm i dużo zbrojenia. Jak dla mnie to trochę dziwne podejście. Ściany szkieletowe garażu i tak muszę być po obwodzie a nie że z tą częścią od domu bez ściany garażu. Przecież to musi się jakoś spinać by było stabilne. Wejście do domu ma być przez ten korytarzyk przez garaż? Wygląda to klaustrofobicznie. Już nawet w klatce w bloku do mieszkania więcej miejsca. Nawet ksiądz po kolędzie z obstawą się tam nie zmieści. No chyba ze większość gości będzie do Ciebie wchodzić przez salon. Według mnie to jest zły pomysł z takim podcieniem i korytarzem aby dostać się do drzwi wejściowych. No ale ma być to dobre dla Ciebie, a nie dla mnie. Sorry że mi się to nie widzi, ale widocznie skoro nikt tu o tym do tej pory nie wspomniał tzn że ja jestem jakiś dziwny i nie masz się co przejmować.

----------


## ACCel

Spokojnie. Chyba za bardzo emocjonalnie do tego podchodzisz :wink: 

Wszystko w środku to ściany działowe, mogę sobie je w trakcie budowy zmieniać jak chcę, zwłaszcza że będą z karon-gipsu.

Połączenie dwóch dachów dwuspadowych można zrobić tylko na jeden sposób, a o grubości płyty pod garażem się przekonamy. Niektórzy ludzie mają w szkieletowych parterówkach 15cm.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Spokojnie. Chyba za bardzo emocjonalnie do tego podchodzisz
> 
> Wszystko w środku to ściany działowe, mogę sobie je w trakcie budowy zmieniać jak chcę, zwłaszcza że będą z karon-gipsu.
> 
> Połączenie dwóch dachów dwuspadowych można zrobić tylko na jeden sposób, a o grubości płyty pod garażem się przekonamy. Niektórzy ludzie mają w szkieletowych parterówkach 15cm.


Z tymi zmianami ścian jak chcesz to jest jakiś mit. Niby łatwo można przesunąć jakąś ścianę, ale tak się nie robi. Kuchni czy łazienek nie ruszysz bo są podejścia kanalizacyjne czy wodne, no chyba że będziesz to przenosić i kuć w domu. Prze okna nie poszalejesz z działówkami bo niby jak i na co? Przez łazienki reszta pomieszczeń jest taka a nie inna, bo tak wychodzi. Działówki sobie jedynie dopasujesz o kilka centymetrów w tą czy tamtą. Jak już będziesz miał w środku ten etap że działówki to inne instalacje będą już z grubsza pociągnięte i ich nie przestawisz nie ponosząc jakiś strat. 
W garażu płyta będzie miała raczej 20cm grubości, tym bardziej że będą w nim zaparkowane pewnie dwa samochody. Też garaż będziesz miał bardzo duży, niektórzy takiej wielkości stawiają domy. Tak jak pisałem, to wejście do domu przez takie małe klitki mi się nie widzi. Tam powinno być więcej miejsca.

----------


## ACCel

Miałem na myśli raczej to że na etapie budowy mogę sobie zbudować obrys ścian i zobaczyć co mi nie pasuje, albo co źle wyszło. Jak to pomieszczenie z drzwiami. Co więcej na tym etapie mogę jeszcze sobie poprzesuwać okna (piłą).

W jakim celu ma tak być więcej miejsca? To tylko mikro korytarz z trzema drzwiami. Właściwy przedsionek (zwany też zazwyczaj wiatrolapem) jest w bryle domu i ma 6,6m2.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Miałem na myśli raczej to że na etapie budowy mogę sobie zbudować obrys ścian i zobaczyć co mi nie pasuje, albo co źle wyszło. Jak to pomieszczenie z drzwiami. Co więcej na tym etapie mogę jeszcze sobie poprzesuwać okna (piłą).
> 
> W jakim celu ma tak być więcej miejsca? To tylko mikro korytarz z trzema drzwiami. Właściwy przedsionek (zwany też zazwyczaj wiatrolapem) jest w bryle domu i ma 6,6m2.


Mnie chodzi o te korytarze, które są klaustrofobiczne. Wiatrołap masz porządny, większy od mojego o 2m2. Główne wejście do domu przez jakiś korytarz nie wydaje się dobrym pomysłem. Przynajmniej chociaż zrób szerszy ten przedsionek. Głębokość na 1,5m może być, ale szerokość przynajmniej na 2m, po pół metra na stronę przy drzwiach. Wtedy tam można dać drzwi przesuwne takie jakby szklane na te 1,5m. Będzie to coś w rodzaju ganka.

----------


## ACCel

W międzyczasie zastanawiam się nad oczyszczalnią. Mam szambo 10m3, bo to był najszybszy i najtańszy sposób na odprowadzanie ścieków w tamtym momencie Myślałem nad zakupem oczyszczalni biologicznej z dopłatą gminy (3500 brutto). Koszt byłby około 10000 przed dopłatą. Ale ten koszt wydaje mi się mocno przesadzony w stosunku do tego co się dostaje (oczyszczalnie typu Ekopol). Jak czytam opinie to zastanawiam się jaki procent tych oczyszczalni w ogóle działa poprawnie i jak mocno właściciele muszą się pilnować aby działały.

Przeczytałem kilka wątków i trochę materiałów o oczyszczalniach hydrofitowych (korzeniowych, roślinnych) i wydają się ciekawszym, tańszym i bardziej niezawodnym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## aldente

A co w zimę?

----------


## kapelusz

U mnie raczej sprawa prosta ...Ja mam gline na dzialce wiec W drenazowke sie nie bawie..Biologiczna za droga dla mnie na start.. Wiec pozostaje mi szambo (wiem ze to zadne dobre rozwiazanie ale najtansze i najszybsze....) roznica pomiedzy szambem a biologiczna starczy mi na kilka ladnych lat wywozenia szamba. Gdybym mial lepsza ziemie szedlbym w drenazowke.

----------


## ACCel

> A co w zimę?


Cyt.
"Czy oczyszczalnie roślinne będą pracowały zimą?

Najczęściej spotykane wśród oczyszczalni roślinnych - pola trzcinowe - cieszą się coraz większym zainteresowaniem.
Oczyszczalnie roślinne brane są pod uwagę szczególnie przez właścicieli małych ośrodków wypoczynkowych, zwłaszcza tych położonych nad jeziorami. Siarczyste mrozy skłaniają jednak do refleksji nad ich skutecznością poza okresem wegetacyjnym roślin.

Oczyszczalnie roślinne - obiekty zaprojektowane i wykonane według modelu terenów podmokłych - nie przestają pracować zimą. Jednak ich skuteczność może spaść do ok. 75% względem skuteczności osiąganej latem. Projektant powinien uwzględnić ten fakt przy wymiarowaniu oczyszczalni.

Zasadnicze procesy oczyszczania ścieków w oczyszczalniach roślinnych zachodzą w gruncie, wokół korzeni roślin, gdzie znaczącą rolę odgrywają bakterie. Przed niskimi temperaturami zabezpiecza je po pierwsze warstwa gruntu, a po drugie - sam dopływ ścieków, których temperatura nawet w mroźne dni rzadko spada poniżej 10°C. Zimą dla oczyszczalni niebezpieczne są więc przerwy w  "dostawie" ścieków, a nie same niskie temperatury powietrza."


Oprócz tego sam proces oczyszczania (bakterie) wytwarzają ciepło, jak w kompostowniku.

----------


## ACCel

> U mnie raczej sprawa prosta ...Ja mam gline na dzialce wiec W drenazowke sie nie bawie..Biologiczna za droga dla mnie na start.. Wiec pozostaje mi szambo (wiem ze to zadne dobre rozwiazanie ale najtansze i najszybsze....) roznica pomiedzy szambem a biologiczna starczy mi na kilka ladnych lat wywozenia szamba. Gdybym mial lepsza ziemie szedlbym w drenazowke.


Ja też mam glinę i tutaj właśnie oczyszczalnia roślinna sprawdzi się idealnie. A oczyszczone ścieki mogą trafić do mini stawu, gdzie będą odparowywać, albo będą wykorzystane do podlewania.

Muszę to dokładniej policzyć, ale zakładam że wykorzystując istniejące szambo jako osadnik będzie mnie to kosztowało poniżej 3000zł.
A jakby coś to zbiornik 3m3 (jako osadnik dla 4-6 osób) kosztuje 1000-2000zł.

----------


## keldorn

Zainteresował mnie wątek płyty fundamentowej z zbrojeniem rozproszonym, wydaję się dużo szybsze w realizacji a koszt nie jest dużo większy, czy wiecie jak konstruktorzy w Polsce podchodzą do takich rozwiązań?, zdaje się że to dość mało popularne rozwiązanie w Polsce, ciężko znaleźć jakieś konkretne informację czy może ktoś z was ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym związane i wypowie się czy warto?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Zainteresował mnie wątek płyty fundamentowej z zbrojeniem rozproszonym, wydaję się dużo szybsze w realizacji a koszt nie jest dużo większy, czy wiecie jak konstruktorzy w Polsce podchodzą do takich rozwiązań?, zdaje się że to dość mało popularne rozwiązanie w Polsce, ciężko znaleźć jakieś konkretne informację czy może ktoś z was ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym związane i wypowie się czy warto?


Jak są jakieś ściany wewnętrzne nośne to myślę że nie ma z tym problemu. Jak ich nie ma to nie wiem czy wtedy to dobry pomysł, by zasadą dźwigni podłoga nie zrobiła się jakby wypukła. Nawet przy tradycyjnym zbrojeniu płyty nie wiem czy podłogę nie wypukli. Chyba ktoś na forum miał z tym problem i były pęknięcia na płycie. Potem wykonawca zwalał winę na konstruktora, a konstruktor na wykonawce. Nie pamiętam jak to się skończyło, ale lepiej unikać problemów i o to na początku dobrze wypytać konstruktora.

----------


## fotohobby

> . Nawet przy tradycyjnym zbrojeniu płyty nie wiem czy podłogę nie wypukli.


Że co ???
: :Lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

> .... Jak ich nie ma to nie wiem czy wtedy to dobry pomysł, by zasadą dźwigni podłoga nie zrobiła się jakby wypukła. Nawet przy tradycyjnym zbrojeniu płyty nie wiem czy podłogę nie wypukli. ......


 :WTF:  nie pisz takich rzeczy bo jeszcze ktoś pomyśli że to prawda!

----------


## ACCel

Haha  :big grin: 

Głównym zadaniem fundamentu (także płyty) jest przeniesienie obciążenia ścian nośnych na utwardzony grunt. Ponieważ nośność gruntu jest w okolicy 1,5kg/cm2 trzeba przenieść obciążenie z dachu (w tym śnieg i wiatr) i ewentualnych kondygnacji na większy obszar niż powierzchnia przekroju ściany, np 24cm na 50cm (jak przy ławie fundamentowej). Zastanawia mnie także kwestia grubości i zbrojenia płyty w miejscach poza takim obszarem pod ścianami nośnymi - na ile jest ono tam potrzebne, chyba głównie po to aby zapobiec złemu zagęszczeniu podbudowy. Płyta z podkowami jest według mnie najsensowniejszym rozwiązaniem, chociaż odrobinę trudniejszym w wykonaniu.

Ja liczyłem tylko warianty płyty ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym i w tradycyjnym wariancie (jednolita grubość) był on znacząco droższy. Płyta z podkowami była na porównywalnym poziomie z tradycyjnym fundamentem.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> nie pisz takich rzeczy bo jeszcze ktoś pomyśli że to prawda!


Przy domu parterowym bez ścian wewnętrznych nośnych tak to mniej więcej wygląda  czyli główny nacisk idzie ścianami nośnymi zewnętrznymi. Nie ma tak ze działa tylko jedna siła bo druga jakby przeciwna również działa, coś w rodzaju wyporowej. Według mnie logiczne że jak dużą siłą naciska się na jakąś płaszczyznę ich brzegiem to środek się podnosi. To jest oczywista sprawa i każdy to wie, nic nowego nie powiedziałem więc nie wiem skąd wasze zdziwienie. Wiadomo że płytę się tak projektuje mając na uwadze te wszystkie siły by nie doszło do takiego wybrzuszenia. Mając projekt konstruktor widzi czy jest czy nie ściana wewnętrzna nośna, więc jak ich nie ma to musi to uwzględnić w obliczeniach by płyty nie wypukliło z czasem. Pewnie wystarczy dać więcej zbrojenia, czy grubszą płytę, ale to się wiąże z większymi kosztami. Ktoś tu na forum miał z tym problem i tylko o tym wspomniałem, że trzeba na to zwrócić uwagę. No chyba że to było tak, że miała być ściana wewnętrzna nośna, ale ze względu na wiązary dachowe z nich zrezygnowano i były problemy z płytą która nie uwzględniała takiej istotnej zmiany. Nie pamiętam dobrze, ale coś z tym było. Przykładowo mamy domek o podstawie kwadratu 10x10m parterowy, bez poddasza użytkowego. Jak będą szły normalne nośne wewnętrzne ściany to pewnie płyta o grubości 20cm wystarczy, ale jak ich nie będzie to może wtedy minimalna grubość to będzie 25 czy 30cm z solidnym zbrojeniem. Nie wiem czy zbrojenie rozproszone jest stosowane w domach bez ścian wewnętrznych nośnych przy nie małych rozpiętościach ścian. Przykładowy domek 10x10m z ścianami z silki o gr.25cm oraz z wiązarami dachowymi krytymi dachówką. Wiadomo że są jeszcze działówki, ale one nie są elementami nośnymi jak ściany zewnętrzne.

----------


## Dulin7

> Przy domu parterowym bez ścian wewnętrznych nośnych tak to mniej więcej wygląda  czyli główny nacisk idzie ścianami nośnymi zewnętrznymi. Nie ma tak ze działa tylko jedna siła bo druga jakby przeciwna również działa, coś w rodzaju wyporowej. Według mnie logiczne że jak dużą siłą naciska się na jakąś płaszczyznę ich brzegiem to środek się podnosi. To jest oczywista sprawa i każdy to wie, nic nowego nie powiedziałem więc nie wiem skąd wasze zdziwienie. Wiadomo że płytę się tak projektuje mając na uwadze te wszystkie siły by nie doszło do takiego wybrzuszenia. Mając projekt konstruktor widzi czy jest czy nie ściana wewnętrzna nośna, więc jak ich nie ma to musi to uwzględnić w obliczeniach by płyty nie wypukliło z czasem. Pewnie wystarczy dać więcej zbrojenia, czy grubszą płytę, ale to się wiąże z większymi kosztami. Ktoś tu na forum miał z tym problem i tylko o tym wspomniałem, że trzeba na to zwrócić uwagę. No chyba że to było tak, że miała być ściana wewnętrzna nośna, ale ze względu na wiązary dachowe z nich zrezygnowano i były problemy z płytą która nie uwzględniała takiej istotnej zmiany. Nie pamiętam dobrze, ale coś z tym było. Przykładowo mamy domek o podstawie kwadratu 10x10m parterowy, bez poddasza użytkowego. Jak będą szły normalne nośne wewnętrzne ściany to pewnie płyta o grubości 20cm wystarczy, ale jak ich nie będzie to może wtedy minimalna grubość to będzie 25 czy 30cm z solidnym zbrojeniem. Nie wiem czy zbrojenie rozproszone jest stosowane w domach bez ścian wewnętrznych nośnych przy nie małych rozpiętościach ścian. Przykładowy domek 10x10m z ścianami z silki o gr.25cm oraz z wiązarami dachowymi krytymi dachówką. Wiadomo że są jeszcze działówki, ale one nie są elementami nośnymi jak ściany zewnętrzne.


Co Ty za bzdury wypisujesz? Myslisz ze plyta lezy na gabce i sama jest z plasteliny? Na zageszczonym piasku nie ma takiej mozliwosci zeby taka plyta wygiela sie w stopniu o jakim wspominasz. Gdybys plyte podparl tylko na srodku to takie cos by wystapilo. Przypadek o ktorym wspominasz to prawdopodobnie dom budowlanego laika,u niego faktycznie plyta pracowala w takim stopniu ze pekly sciany dzialowe. Niestety przyczyna takiego stanu nie byl brak sciany nosnej wewnatrz a podlaczenie rynien do drenarzu i wyplukiwanie podbudowy oraz blednie umieszczone i ustawione ogrzewanie w plycie.

----------


## ACCel

Są pewnie bardzo szczególne przypadki jak grunty o słabej nośności albo tereny ze szkodami górniczymi. Ale to wyjątki.

----------


## fotohobby

> Przy domu parterowym bez ścian wewnętrznych nośnych tak to mniej więcej wygląda  czyli główny nacisk idzie ścianami nośnymi zewnętrznymi. Nie ma tak ze działa tylko jedna siła bo druga jakby przeciwna również działa, coś w rodzaju wyporowej. Według mnie logiczne że jak dużą siłą naciska się na jakąś płaszczyznę ich brzegiem to środek się podnosi. To jest oczywista sprawa i każdy to wie, nic nowego nie powiedziałem więc nie wiem skąd wasze zdziwienie. Wiadomo że płytę się tak projektuje mając na uwadze te wszystkie siły by nie doszło do takiego wybrzuszenia. Mając projekt konstruktor widzi czy jest czy nie ściana wewnętrzna nośna, więc jak ich nie ma to musi to uwzględnić w obliczeniach by płyty nie wypukliło z czasem. Pewnie wystarczy dać więcej zbrojenia, czy grubszą płytę, ale to się wiąże z większymi kosztami. Ktoś tu na forum miał z tym problem i tylko o tym wspomniałem, że trzeba na to zwrócić uwagę. No chyba że to było tak, że miała być ściana wewnętrzna nośna, ale ze względu na wiązary dachowe z nich zrezygnowano i były problemy z płytą która nie uwzględniała takiej istotnej zmiany. Nie pamiętam dobrze, ale coś z tym było. Przykładowo mamy domek o podstawie kwadratu 10x10m parterowy, bez poddasza użytkowego. Jak będą szły normalne nośne wewnętrzne ściany to pewnie płyta o grubości 20cm wystarczy, ale jak ich nie będzie to może wtedy minimalna grubość to będzie 25 czy 30cm z solidnym zbrojeniem. Nie wiem czy zbrojenie rozproszone jest stosowane w domach bez ścian wewnętrznych nośnych przy nie małych rozpiętościach ścian. Przykładowy domek 10x10m z ścianami z silki o gr.25cm oraz z wiązarami dachowymi krytymi dachówką. Wiadomo że są jeszcze działówki, ale one nie są elementami nośnymi jak ściany zewnętrzne.


Dla swojego dobra odpuść już ten temat bo zrobi się tak śmiesznie, jak kiedyś że ścianami z silikatu, który "zjadłały" energię...
Brinkmann pewnie dziesiątki  płgg pod takie domy wykonał i gdyby to przeczytałem miałby niezły ubaw...
Sam mam ściany nośne tylko na brzegach płyty i wiązary...

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Co Ty za bzdury wypisujesz? Myslisz ze plyta lezy na gabce i sama jest z plasteliny? Na zageszczonym piasku nie ma takiej mozliwosci zeby taka plyta wygiela sie w stopniu o jakim wspominasz. Gdybys plyte podparl tylko na srodku to takie cos by wystapilo. Przypadek o ktorym wspominasz to prawdopodobnie dom budowlanego laika,u niego faktycznie plyta pracowala w takim stopniu ze pekly sciany dzialowe. Niestety przyczyna takiego stanu nie byl brak sciany nosnej wewnatrz a podlaczenie rynien do drenarzu i wyplukiwanie podbudowy oraz blednie umieszczone i ustawione ogrzewanie w plycie.


A myślałem, że tam był inny problem, nie pamiętam dokładnie więc nie będę się kłócić. Tak się projektuje płyty, aby nie było z nimi problemów. Problemy które wypisałem wystąpią tylko przy błędach wykonawczych. Jak wszystko będzie dobrze zaprojektowane i wykonane to problemów nie będzie i płyta będzie najlepszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## ACCel

Wracamy do tematu oczyszczalni hydrofitowej korzenno-roślinnej.

Uzyskałem bezpłatnie projekt takiej oczyszczalni wykonany w ramach projektu Centrum Zielonych Technologii. Program ten był finansowany przez jakieś zachodnie fundusze, nie ma już strony www na której był promowany, ale zapytałem mailowo PSP Narew (http://www.pspnarew.org.pl/), która go prowadziła i otrzymałem kopię projektu i wzory dokumentów do zgłoszenia.

Tutaj macie fajne dokumenty opisujące oczyszczalnie roślinne:
1. Poradnik Centrum Zielonych Technologii https://1drv.ms/b/s!AtHf84jgumHkgVsu...bi6TQ?e=UR1dND
2. Oczyszczalnie Roślinne - poradnik dla gmin https://1drv.ms/b/s!AtHf84jgumHkgVxq...f1Iy0?e=1SpKBZ
3. Instytut Ekologii Stosowanej - http://ies.zgora.pl/dzialanosc-inzyn...alnie-sciekow/


Dodatkowo opracowanie badające efekty działania oczyszczalni według projektu CZT: https://1drv.ms/b/s!AtHf84jgumHkgV2o...YMx8_?e=hlrpHU
Są tam wyniki działania dla różnych pór roku.


I dwa ciekawe wątki z tego forum:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...tkuje-na-forum
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...a-tymi-rękami

----------


## ACCel

Projekt oczyszczalni wygląda następująco:




Ja zastosuję istniejące szambo jako osadnik, w nim umieszczę pompę uruchamianą timerem. Pompa będzie zabezpieczona jakimś rodzajem filtra oraz umieszczona na pływaku tak aby pobierała ścieki z około 20-30cm spod powierzchni, a jednocześnie jeżeli poziom osiągnie dno lub stałą zawartość to się wyłączała.

Według projektu CZT potrzebne są następujące elementy:
- Rura kanalizacyjna PVC Ø 110 - 4 m - 8zł/m
- Czwórnik Ø 110 - 20zł
- Rura kanalizacyjna PVC Ø 32 - 20 m plus 20m od osadnika - 3zł/m
- Piasek płukany śr. ziaren 0,5-2mm - 12 m3 - 15zł/t czyli 25zł/m3 w mojej okolicy
- Żwir 2-16mm - 8 m3 - 100zł/t czyli 200zł/m3
- Rura drenażowa Ø100 - 12 m - 4zł/m
- Folia 1mm z warstwą zabezpieczającą - 2x36 m2 10zł/m2 plus dostawa 100zł
- Pompa do ścieków bez zaworu zwrotnego 180-500 W - 300zł
- Wywiewka, kolanka itp - 200zł
- Rośliny - 60 szt. 3zł/szt
- koparka - 240zł (2h przy okazji innych robót)

Suma: 3960zł

Trochę więcej niż przewidywałem. Najdroższa z tego jest folia 1mm (920zł) oraz żwir (1600zł).

----------


## ACCel

Żwir w projekcie jest chyba źle policzony. Mi wychodzi 1,25m3 na dolną warstwę 20cm oraz 4m3 na górną warstwę 20cm.

Na dodatek, zgodnie z poradnikiem CZT, górną warstwę można zastąpić korą wymieszaną z piaskiem. Kora kosztuje 80zł/m3.
Zatem zamiast 1600zł na żwir wyszło by 2,5t x 100zł + 4m3 x 80zł = 570zł.

Suma 2930 zł.

----------


## ACCel

Ciepły montaż okien.
Zastanawiam się jakie są realne zyski z montażu okien w warstwie ocieplenia. Macie jakieś konkretne materiały na ten temat?
Szukam i szukam i poza informacjami o szczelności, oraz ładnymi grafikami z izotermami nie widzę informacji o realnej oszczędności energii przy takim montażu.

Purenit z którego wykonane jest MOWO ilbrucka ma lambdę 0,8-0,10. Dla porównania beton komórkowy ma lambdę 0,10-0,135  :big grin:  a drewno 0,16 w poprzek włókien.

To już kawałek XPS - ciepły parapet zapewni większą izolacyjność w tym miejscu, bo ma lambdę 3x mniejszą. A w około okna może być rama z EPS zachodząca na ramę.

----------


## cezary.pl

Sam sobie odpowiedziałeś na sens montażu okien w warstwie ocieplenia.
Budujesz z BK, to moim zdaniem wystarczy licowanie z murem, ciepły parapet i ewentualnie poszerzenie systemowe okna na górze.
Ja dałem takiegoż poszerzenia 10 cm, aby zniwelować mostek termiczny od nadproża (u mnie wieniec).

----------


## ACCel

Fajnie byłoby to zobaczyć na konkretnej wartości uciekającej energii.
Na górze dam styropian bo wieniec/"nadproże" ma być cofnięte o 5cm.

----------


## cezary.pl

Można i tak. Czyli górę okna, będziesz miał w systemie montażu w warstwie ocieplenia (5cm) :smile: 
Będzie taniej niż z poszerzeniem systemowym na oknie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ciepły montaż okien.
> Zastanawiam się jakie są realne zyski z montażu okien w warstwie ocieplenia. Macie jakieś konkretne materiały na ten temat?
> Szukam i szukam i poza informacjami o szczelności, oraz ładnymi grafikami z izotermami nie widzę informacji o realnej oszczędności energii przy takim montażu.
> 
> Purenit z którego wykonane jest MOWO ilbrucka ma lambdę 0,8-0,10. Dla porównania beton komórkowy ma lambdę 0,10-0,135  a drewno 0,16 w poprzek włókien.
> 
> To już kawałek XPS - ciepły parapet zapewni większą izolacyjność w tym miejscu, bo ma lambdę 3x mniejszą. A w około okna może być rama z EPS zachodząca na ramę.


Jak dla mnie montaż w ociepleniu sensu nie ma, może trochę zmniejszyć mostek liniowy wokół okien, ale według mnie jak daje się 30 cm izolacji lub więcej, to montaż w ociepleniu spowoduje wyśrodkowanie okna w całym murze. Innego sensu w tym nie widzę.

----------


## ACCel

Wysłałem zgłoszenie oczyszczalni roślinnej, pomazałem trochę oryginalny projekt czerwonym długopisem, zmieniając osadnik i usuwając przepompownię.
Za 3 tygodnie zobaczymy czy przeszedł.

----------


## ACCel

Robię wyceny okien, na początek najtańsze Iglo Energy, mam aktualnie taras i dwa małe okna w tym systemie i dla mnie jest ok.

I zdziwiłem się bo dostałem ofertę z rabatem 4%, kiedy dwa lata temu miałem rabat 27% przy malutkim zamówieniu.
Tak to teraz wygląda czy dostawca robi mnie w bambuko?

Muszę kupić 3 drzwi tarasowe 160x240cm z połową w fiksie oraz jedną sztukę 180x240cm z ruchomym słupkiem. 
Wszystkie pozostałe okna będą pakietami montowanymi w murze. Największym wyzwaniem będzie pakiet 400x240cm  :big grin:  Już widzę koszt transportu oraz dźwigu. Ale to jedna z niewielu ekstrawagancji w tym domu.

Zastanawiam się też nad otwieraniem na zewnątrz. Ciekawe jakie są wady takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## PaRa

Jak mnie klient pytał o rabat to dawałem mu 99 % tylko muszę cennik przygotować. Chyba ważniejsze jest ile zapłacisz a nie ile rabatu dostaniesz.

----------


## ACCel

Nie do końca, w biznesie drzwiowym i okiennym, są stałe cenniki producenta i oferty tego samego producenta porównuje się rabatem  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie do końca, w biznesie drzwiowym i okiennym, są stałe cenniki producenta i oferty tego samego producenta porównuje się rabatem


Jak mogą być cenniki, jak każde okno jest wykonywane pod wymiar, z indywidualnymi opcjami, wzmocnieniami itd. I na dobrą sprawę nawet nie wiesz, czy w jednej ofercie masz dokładnie to samo taniej, czy oferent zaoszczędził na wzmocnieniu czy odrobinę odchudził okucia (nawet, jak masz ten sam model okuć).

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Robię wyceny okien, na początek najtańsze Iglo Energy, mam aktualnie taras i dwa małe okna w tym systemie i dla mnie jest ok.
> 
> I zdziwiłem się bo dostałem ofertę z rabatem 4%, kiedy dwa lata temu miałem rabat 27% przy malutkim zamówieniu.
> Tak to teraz wygląda czy dostawca robi mnie w bambuko?
> 
> Muszę kupić 3 drzwi tarasowe 160x240cm z połową w fiksie oraz jedną sztukę 180x240cm z ruchomym słupkiem. 
> Wszystkie pozostałe okna będą pakietami montowanymi w murze. Największym wyzwaniem będzie pakiet 400x240cm  Już widzę koszt transportu oraz dźwigu. Ale to jedna z niewielu ekstrawagancji w tym domu.
> 
> Zastanawiam się też nad otwieraniem na zewnątrz. Ciekawe jakie są wady takiego rozwiązania.


Chcesz montować pakiet szybowy o powierzchni 9,6m2 w murze? No to Ci powiem że będziesz chyba pierwszy który takie coś zrobi, no chyba że chodziło Ci o okno FIX. Mimo to będą to pakiety z szyb o gr.6mm ze względu na gabaryt, Szyby 4mm stosuje przy powierzchni szkła do 3,5m2. Grubsze szkło więc i waga większa.

----------


## ACCel

> Jak mogą być cenniki, jak każde okno jest wykonywane pod wymiar, z indywidualnymi opcjami, wzmocnieniami itd. I na dobrą sprawę nawet nie wiesz, czy w jednej ofercie masz dokładnie to samo taniej, czy oferent zaoszczędził na wzmocnieniu czy odrobinę odchudził okucia (nawet, jak masz ten sam model okuć).


A jednak, wszystko, każdy element ma swoją cenę katalogową od producenta. Okna pewnie jakaś baza + od metra2 + akcesoria.
Kiedyś współpracowałem z jednym z większych dystrybutorów drzwi w Warszawie, on miał rabat np 40%, a klientom oferował np 25-30%.

Mam wyceny na okna Drutex z jawnie podanym rabatem od ceny katalogowej, z wyszczególnionymi akcesoriami.




> Chcesz montować pakiet szybowy o powierzchni 9,6m2 w murze? No to Ci powiem że będziesz chyba pierwszy który takie coś zrobi, no chyba że chodziło Ci o okno FIX. Mimo to będą to pakiety z szyb o gr.6mm ze względu na gabaryt, Szyby 4mm stosuje przy powierzchni szkła do 3,5m2. Grubsze szkło więc i waga większa.


Na drugiej stronie tego wątku masz zdjęcia z Czech są tam pakiety długości 3-4m montowane na klocki i piankę  :big grin:  Co prawda delikatnie niższe. Szczegóły wyjdą w praniu. Na pewno szkło będzie hartowane.
A jak będzie problem to się zrobi podział z łączeniem jakimś systemem fasadowym.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XCsQhNGaF_M

----------


## ACCel

Takie okno bym widział w salonie, podłoga aż do okna. Oprócz tego zwykłe drzwi tarasowe 180cm, oddzielone w moim wypadku słupem betonowym.

https://www.moloarchitekti.cz/stavi-...-v-rudolticich

----------


## Marek.M

> Takie okno bym widział w salonie, podłoga aż do okna. Oprócz tego zwykłe drzwi tarasowe 180cm, oddzielone w moim wypadku słupem betonowym.
> 
> https://www.moloarchitekti.cz/stavi-se/dum-v-rudolticich


Powiem Ci, że jestem bardzo ciekawy tego Twojego montażu takiego dużego przeszklenia. Zwłaszcza jeżeli będzie to tylko pakiet szybowy. Ciekawe jak Ci Czesi to robią, na zdjęciach mało widać. Poza tym jak przeciwdziałają zmianom naprężenia takiego pakietu od temperatury, parcie wiatru też robi swoje itd. itp.

----------


## ACCel

Na drugiej stronie tego wątku jest kilka przykładów ich montażu, tyle co mi się udało znaleźć.

Poniżej jedno zdjęcie w dużej skali:
https://vqhurq.sn.files.1drv.com/y4m...&cropmode=none

I małe:


Stawiają na klockach drewnianych, zabezpieczają klockami drewnianymi w kilku miejscach po obwodzie z obu stron, potem piankują (widać na oknie po prawej). Potem jakieś taśmy i od zewnątrz wykończenie drewnem na styk oraz parapetem, a od środka tynk/parapet/podłoga.

Ja prawdopodobnie zastosuję listwy drewniane od środka po bokach i na górze, otynkowane albo pomalowane. Od zewnątrz styropian albo XPS plus wykombinuję jakiś rodzaj kotw stalowych z jakąś amortyzacją. Oklejenie taśmami wiatroszczelnymi oraz miejsce na rozszerzanie.

Od spodu powinno się zrobić dwa punkty podparcia z odpowiedniego materiału, o długości około 15cm każdy. I w tym miejscu będę musiał chyba zastąpić beton komórkowy czymś innym.

----------


## Marek.M

Od spodu u nich chyba spoczywa całym ciężarem na drewnie, na całej powierzchni. Nie na 2 pkt. podparcia.

----------


## ACCel

Nie. Z dokumentacji szklenia okien (także wielkich HST) wynika że daje się tylko podkładki w dwóch miejscach na dole, zmienia się tylko długość podkładek. 
Lub w nowocześniejszym wydaniu klejenie po całości. Ogólnie szyba jest konstrukcją samonośną i w 99% przypadków rama jest słabsza od szyby, służy tylko do zachowania pozycji w pionie.

Jakiekolwiek nieprzewidziana zmiany pozycji ramy, podłoża itp gdyby było więcej niż dwie podkładki spowodowało by naprężenie ramy w nieprzewidywalnym miejscu (np na środku albo na krawędzi). 

https://youtu.be/nwVNYQyI4AY?t=31

Strona 8 i dalej:
https://www.agc-yourglass.com/sites/...general_PL.pdf

----------


## ACCel

Mam wycenę na pakiet 4x2,4m - 600zł/m2 brutto plus prawdopodobnie 40% dopłaty za gabaryt powyżej 7m2  :big grin:  Muszę dopytać.

Pierwszy producent wyliczył pakiet z szybami 8mm hartowanymi, ciepła ramka 18mm i mamy Ug=0,5.

Do tego jeszcze warto doliczyć opłatę za przetestowanie szkła hartowanego, około 1000zł. Nazywa się to test HST. Hartowanie wytrąca siarczek niklu w szkle, który pod wpływem temperatury może zmienić swoją objętość co zniszczy szybę. Test ten podgrzewa szybę do 90 stopni na jakiś czas, najwyżej walnie w fabryce  :wink: 

Zobaczę co napiszą inni producenci na taką szybę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Mam wycenę na pakiet 4x2,4m - 600zł/m2 brutto plus prawdopodobnie 40% dopłaty za gabaryt powyżej 7m2  Muszę dopytać.
> 
> Pierwszy producent wyliczył pakiet z szybami 8mm hartowanymi, ciepła ramka 18mm i mamy Ug=0,5.
> 
> Do tego jeszcze warto doliczyć opłatę za przetestowanie szkła hartowanego, około 1000zł. Nazywa się to test HST. Hartowanie wytrąca siarczek niklu w szkle, który pod wpływem temperatury może zmienić swoją objętość co zniszczy szybę. Test ten podgrzewa szybę do 90 stopni na jakiś czas, najwyżej walnie w fabryce 
> 
> Zobaczę co napiszą inni producenci na taką szybę.


Czyli 9k za samą szybę, plus montaż który tani nie będzie. Lepiej sobie to wziąć w wersji okna FIX, Rama majątku kosztować nie będzie, a na pewno będzie to pewniejsze niż montaż w XPSie którego nikt z takim gabarytem nie robił i na który nikt Ci gwarancji nie da. Może się zdarzyć ze przy montażu szyba pęknie i będziesz do tyłu o 9k. Nie wiem czy gra jest warta świeczki w tym przypadku.

----------


## ACCel

W tym wypadku może nie być warta, zobaczę innych producentów. Jakbym wziął te okno w dwóch pakietach po 2m to automatycznie byłoby dwa razy tańsze u tego producenta (cieńsze szkło i brak dopłaty). Dla porównania HS 2x2m kosztuje 14 000 bez montażu.
Nikt nie pisał o montażu w XPS tego okna.

----------


## ACCel

Dla porównania pakiet ze szkła hartowanego 6mm to około 400zł/m2 brutto. Zrobienie okna 4x2,4m w dwóch kawałkach to 3840zł.

Można też zastosować szkło 44.2 czyli 2x4mm klejone z dwiema warstwami folii plus dwie szyby 6mm hartowane. Cena podobna. Chyba trudniej uszkodzić z zewnątrz.

----------


## ACCel

Bujałem się trochę z zakupem styropianu. Sprzedawcy mają tak niską marżę (pewnie około 2-3%), że niezbyt chętnie się chcą bawić w cięcie z bloku. Znalazłem sprzedawcę który może mi załatwić styropian 032 Swisspora w kawałkach 1x2m, czyli o połowę mniejszych niż przewidywałem. Sprzedawcy Austrotherma całkowicie mnie olewają. 

Swisspor 032 kosztuje aktualnie 153zł/m3, z kawałkach 1x2m 165zł/m3. Rozważałem wcześniej Neotherma za 150zł/m3, ale podobno jest odrobinę gorszej jakości.

----------


## ACCel

Mam już styropian na ściany. Swisspor 032 po 165zł/m3 brutto w płytach 1x2m. Grubość 30cm. Realnie mają milimetr więcej to na plus przy krojeniu przez Swisspora. Sprawdziłem też wybiórczo kąty proste, wydają się ok.
Znalazłem nawet jeden plus formatu 1x2m w stosunku do 1x4/5/6m - jedna osoba bez problemu przenosi i operuje jedną płytą.



Z ciekawości porównanie do Austotherma 033:



Swisspor po prawej, jak widać granulki są odrobinę większe, pewnie dzięki temu ma odrobinę lepszą lambdę. Jednocześnie widać że łatwiej się rozrywa od Austrotherma. W Austrothermie widać że dużo kuleczek jest uszkodzonych przy rozrywaniu, jakby były lepiej "sklejone" ze sobą.
W wybiórczych testach Głównego Urzędu Nadzoru Budowlanego nie mieli wtopy. https://www.gunb.gov.pl/search/node (wpiszcie sobie nazwę produktu np lambda plus fasada), wyniki były około 0,031, badania wytrzymałościowe też były ok.

Robię też test nasiąkania, Austrotherm siedzi już ponad tydzień w wodzie  :big grin:  Swisspora moczę od dzisiaj, przewiduję, że wsiąknie więcej.

----------


## J&D

A po co moczysz styro, jakieś badania naukowe czy ciekawość.

----------


## ACCel

Z ciekawości, czym się różni styropian hydro fundamentowy od zwykłego. Na razie Austrotherm ma około 3% objętościowo.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na zdjęciu masz cały styropian do domu czy tylko część? Zaciekawiłeś mnie tymi rozmiarami płyt. Podeślij mi jak możesz namiary na gościa u którego to zamawiałeś. Też sobie u niego zamówię taki styropian ale o gr.20cm. Choć raczej swisspor nie ma najlepszych opinii.

----------


## ACCel

Na zdjęciu są 62 płyty 1x2m na ściany. Ja używal wcześniej płyt o długości 5m i 6m, ale nikt nie chce mi takich zaoferować w rozsądnej cenie.

Zapytaj https://forum.muratordom.pl/member.p...50-fighter1983
Podobno może je sprzedać taniej.

Swisspor poza tym że ludzie skarżyli się na brak kątów prostych nie miał jakichś wpadek. Jest w pierwszej trójce sprzedawców styropianu pod względem jakości, pod względem sprzedaży jest pierwszy bo 032 ma w najlepszej cenie.

Zobacz też tutaj https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7893895

----------


## sebcioc55

Accel to zdjecie mam nadzieje tylko aby pokazac, chyba go tak nie zostawiłeś? Grafit lubi sie powyginac jak leży luzem, nie w paczce, zwlaszcza na słońcu. Przykryłeś to?

----------


## kapelusz

Własnie to samo chcialem napisac  :smile:  ze zostawienie go tak na sloncu zrobi mu kuku  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

No ej.

----------


## ACCel

Dostałem Warunki Zabudowy i tam niespodzianka. Linia zabudowy 10m od drogi. Pojechałem się wykłócać i wychodzi że pańcie w urzędzie gminy sobie zostawiły bufor 4m na poszerzenie drogi, która ma 6m. Tłumaczę im że mam dom letniskowy 6m od drogi nie dociera, że mam szambo 2m od drogi, płot murowany, przyłącza elektryczne, sąsiedzi też szambo i jak one sobie wyobrażają takie poszerzenie drogi. Nie mówiąc o tym że jest to nierealne przez najbliższe 20 lat, patrząc na zasięg asfaltu i chodniki w okolicy. Nie dociera.
Żeby zrobiły 6m od drogi, ja chcę od frontu tylko garaż, a dom i tak będzie około 12m. Nie dociera. A sądzić się nie mam czasu. 

W związku z tym zgłoszę garaż jako budynek gospodarczy. Postawię go na chama 5 metrów od granicy i przepisowo 6m od jedni, wszystko legalnie, na zgłoszenie gdzie nie trzeba WZ  :big grin:  A potem wyślę im dwa wnioski o WZ o rozbudowę garażu, oraz o przekształcenie domu letniskowego na budynek mieszkalny. I mogę się z nimi bujać latami, aż wyjdzie na moje.
Garaż będzie miał początkowo powierzchnię zabudowy 35m2, ale podcienie i dach zrobię tak, żeby były podobnie do wcześniejszego planu. Być może uda się dostać te WZ i w trakcie budowy zrobi się aktualizację pozwolenia na budowę.

----------


## ACCel

Przed:



Po:





Oczywiście garaż jest dwa razy mniejszy, ale obrys dachu ma taki sam, więc będzie dało się go rozbudować.
Plusem jest tylko to, że mogę go zacząć budować np. za miesiąc, kiedy dostanę potwierdzenie zgłoszenia bez sprzeciwu.

----------


## ACCel

No i wysłałem zgłoszenie garażu 5m od granicy i ponad 6m od jezdni. Zobaczymy jak starostwo to przyjmie, poza dużym podcieniem (2,86m x 6,25m) nie ma tam nic kontrowersyjnego, podcień nie liczy się do powierzchni zabudowy, podobnie jak podjazd pod tym podcieniem  :big grin: 

Rysuneczek, długopisem na kartce w kratkę, już tak kiedyś zgłosiłem garaż i przeszedł, ale ostatecznie koncepcja zagospodarowania się zmieniła i go nie zbudowałem.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jak dla mnie teraz dobrze to wygląda i jest normalne wejście do domu. 
Jak w planach mają poszerzenie drogi to nic z tym nie zrobisz. U mnie też tak jest, przy podziale działki trzeba było wydzielić kawałek przy drodze na to poszerzenie. Nawet w gminie babka mówiła że dla nich to jest bez sensu bo potem to muszą wykupywać od ludzi, czyli płacić za to, a i ta wiedzą że nic z tego nie będzie. Tak jest w planach i nie ma zmiłuj się. Przez tą linie zabudowy od drogi kolega też miał problem by swój domek postawić, bo z drugiej strony przez działkę biegły linie wysokiego napięcia od których musiał zachować odległość. Więc z jednej strony kable a z drugiej odległość od drogi.

----------


## Marek.M

> No i wysłałem zgłoszenie garażu 5m od granicy i ponad 6m od jezdni. Zobaczymy jak starostwo to przyjmie, poza dużym podcieniem (2,86m x 6,25m) nie ma tam nic kontrowersyjnego, podcień nie liczy się do powierzchni zabudowy, podobnie jak podjazd pod tym podcieniem 
> 
> Rysuneczek, długopisem na kartce w kratkę, już tak kiedyś zgłosiłem garaż i przeszedł, ale ostatecznie koncepcja zagospodarowania się zmieniła i go nie zbudowałem.


Taki garaż na zgłoszenie nie przejdzie. Podcień jeżeli jest podparty, to wchodzi w powierzchnię zabudowy (coś jak zadaszony taras). Czyli wyjdzie powierzchnia zabudowy większ jak 35m2.

----------


## ACCel

"Podcień, podcienie, podsienie – pomieszczenia w dolnej części budynków, otwarte na zewnątrz, ograniczone słupkami lub filarami wzdłuż lica muru, nieprzekraczające dwóch kondygnacji. Podcienia stosuje się ze względu na przestrzenne ukształtowanie budowli oraz ze względów użytkowych. Wikipedia"

"II SA/Sz 994/17
…Analogiczne wyliczenia obwiązują dla ścian w osiach 7 i 8. W ocenie Sądu, za błędny należy przy tym uznać pogląd skarżącego o konieczności doliczenia do powierzchni zabudowy – powierzchni użytkowej balkonów. Zgodnie bowiem z opisaną wyżej normą (pkt 5.1.2.2) powierzchnia zabudowy jest wyznaczona przez rzut pionowy zewnętrznych krawędzi budynku na powierzchnię terenu, jednak do powierzchni zabudowy nie wlicza się:

- powierzchni obiektów budowlanych ani ich części nie wystających ponad powierzchnię terenu,
- powierzchni elementów drugorzędnych, np. schodów zewnętrznych, ramp zewnętrznych, daszków, markiz, występów dachowych, oświetlenia zewnętrznego,
- powierzchni zajmowanej przez wydzielone obiekty pomocnicze (np. szklarnie, altany, szopy).

Z uwagi na taką treść normy, należy zgodzić się z inwestorem, że do powierzchni zabudowy nie są wliczane występy dachowe (wystający stropodach) oraz rampa wejściowa (kładka). "

Jeżeli byłby to taras to bym się zgodził. Ale to jest podcień z podjazdem. Czyli zgodnie z powszechnie przyjętymi normami oraz wyrokami sądów administracyjnych jest to "występ dachowy" oraz "rampa" jako pochylnia - podjazd.

----------


## Marek.M

No zobaczymy co na to starostwo. Potem do tego garażu planujesz dobudować dom?

----------


## ACCel

Nie. Dom będę budował osobno na pozwolenie. Potem spróbuję to połączyć razem, czyli najpierw WZ na rozbudowę garażu. Być może uda się to zrobić przed ukończeniem budowy domu, ale możliwe że sprawa WZ na rozbudowę garażu skończy się w sądzie.

----------


## Marek.M

Czyli docelowo garaż ma być w bryle domu? Czyli z niskim podatkiem?

----------


## ACCel

Docelowo ma być tak jak na pierwotnych planach. Dlatego są te podcienie, dach ma taki sam przekrój, tylko jest niepołączony i oddalony.

----------


## Drops2

Kibicuje Ci ACCel. Ja dostałem niedawno WZ  linia zabudowy 15m od granicy działki. Prace nad moim projektem domku trwają. Również ma być parterowy. Dobrego linka wrzuciłeś oceniającego styropian. Uważam że Termo Organika jest nie do pobicia. Poza parametrami dokładności cięcia, możesz zważyć styropian i będziesz wiedział za co płacisz, czy aby nie za powietrze.

----------


## AWiatr

Na projekt stodoła pisali o bezramowych oknach - INTERNORM HX300 - SZKLENIA BEZRAMOWE O WIELKICH GABARYTACH, nie wiem jak cenowo, ale może warto sprawdzić?  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Mam informację, że mój garaż przeszedł, w przyszłym tygodniu będę miał zaświadczenie o niewniesieniu sprzeciwu.

Projekt domu się robi. Ma być skończony w ciągu półtora tygodnia, chociaż moja lista uwag do konstrukcji była długa, to wszystko idzie w dobrym kierunku.

Papiery powinny być złożone 20 kwietnia w urzędzie. Wcześniej było 60 dni na rozpatrzenie, ale ustawa o koronawirusie chyba odwołała wszystkie terminy urzędowe, mam informację, że realnie jest miesiąc opóźnienia. Czyli w lipcu mogłoby być pozwolenie na budowę.

Do tego czasu zdążę zbudować garaż  :big grin:  I może przygotować zbrojenia, albo wiązary.

Teraz najbardziej rozważam kwestię wysokości podłogi w stosunku do gruntu. Projektant zaproponował 35cm, ja chyba będę chciał aby było to 10 cm. Cały dom będzie wtedy lepiej zintegrowany z otoczeniem. Na dodatek teren ma spadek 15cm (przy salonie niżej).




> Na projekt stodoła pisali o bezramowych oknach - INTERNORM HX300 - SZKLENIA BEZRAMOWE O WIELKICH GABARYTACH, nie wiem jak cenowo, ale może warto sprawdzić?


Widziałem to kiedyś, miały chyba drewnianą ramę sprytnie ukrytą w murze i podłodze (ze specjalnym odwodnieniem).

----------


## kapelusz

U mnie tez była kwestia ile sie podniesc... Tesc mnie namawial na ok 30-40cm od gruntu zeby nie zalewalo ..ja chcialem tylko jeden bloczek czyli jakies 14 cm. Wyszlo na dwa bloczki czyli jakies 30 cm... Opinie są rozne ale przewaza zdecydowanie wersja "Podnosic sie ile sie da" wzgledy praktyczne wazniejsze niz wzgledy wizualne  :smile:

----------


## Maria.Strzelecka

> jedna uwaga do samego rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń, rozumiem że wjazd do garażu jest naprzeciw drogi i wjazdu na posesje ? jeżeli tak to salon oraz taras chcesz mieć na przód domu ?


też zwróciłam na to uwagę. Salon lepiej mieć od strony ogrodu, żeby była cisza i spokój - chyba, że nie ma takiej potrzeby. Ogólnie projekt mi się podoba i podejście do budowy  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Nie no :wink:  Chyba pisałem że taras jest od południa i wschodu, a wjazd od zachodu. Będzie można albo sie ogrzać albo osłonić :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Wraz z budową garażu muszę wybrać także dla domu dwa elementy - rodzaj i kolor desek oraz pokrycia dachowego.

Garaż będzie miał całą fasadę z desek i prawdopodobnie ściany zwykłe zrobię z deskami poziomo, a ściany szczytowe w pionie. 
Podobnie w domu, ściany szczytowe będą z deskami w pionie. Być może będzie jeszcze mały element dekoracyjny, z desek poziomo optycznie wyrównujący ścianę od południa, po lewej od drzwi tarasowych.

No i kwestia pokrycia dachowego. Chciałem blachodachówkę, ale naoglądałem się filmów Łukasza Budowlańca, na których wygląda, że dachówkę ceramiczną układa się dosyć łatwo (gorzej z transportem), a może być dużo bardziej trwała. Cena chyba jest podobna. W gwarancje producenta czekogkolwiek nie wierzę, bo zawsze się wykręci.
Wiązary kazałem zaplanować pod dachówkę ceramiczną.
Ale z drugiej strony montaż blachodachówki to będzie bardzo prosta sprawa, gotowe płaty blachy, dostosowane na długość tylko się wciąga i przykręca.

Zastanawiam się też nad pełnym deskowaniem. Dom ma powierzchnię dachu 250m2, garaż 110m2. Deski są po ok 500zł/m2, czyli deska 25mm kosztuje 12,5zł/m2.
Kosztowałoby to dodatkowe 4000zł, ale zapewniłoby to bardzo konkretną wytrzymałość dachu, ostatnio wiatry są dosyć silne, kto wie co przyniesie zmiana klimatu. A nie będzie ściany szczytowej z betonową opaską.

----------


## agb

Dodatkowo jakbyś miał mieć jakąś nieplanowaną przerwę to deskowanie w papą może leżeć bezpiecznie. Z membrany nic nie zostanie.

----------


## Dulin7

Rob deski i pape. Ja z poczatku tez bylem zachwycony folia jakie to swietne rozwiazanie. Jednak po kilku rozmowach ze znajomymi i przemysleniach dodzedlem do wniosku ze jednak deski i papa. Tania dachowka jak np alegra 9 od koramica wychodzi nawet taniej od blachodachowki jezeli zrezygnujesz z dachowek szczytowych. Jednak jak wezmiesz szczytowki to wychodzi lekko drozej ale nadal warto. Nawet tania dachowka bedzie lepsza od niewiadomo jakiej blachy.

----------


## ACCel

No tak tylko w przypadku dachówki to jest głównie kwestia tego jak się przy tym będę musiał narobić. 

Przy deskowaniu zresztą także, chociaż tutaj kwestie estetyczne kompletnie się pomija i deski są bezpieczniejsze w przemieszczaniu i użytkowaniu  :wink:

----------


## Dulin7

Jak boisz sie narobic to co robisz w samorobach  :tongue:  A powaznie mowiac to fakt przy deskowaniu jest sporo roboty a jeszcze wiecej jak chcesz deski bic na przemian a nie jednym rzedem do samej gory jednak nie jest to jakos specjalnie ciezka robota zeby az tak sie narobic. Podobnie z dachowka jednak mysle ze osiagniety efekt jest wart tego wiekszego wysilku.

----------


## ACCel

Zastanawiam się też jak wykończyć posadzkę garażu.
Na razie znalazłem takie opcje:
1. Powłoka epoksydowa, koszt około 30-40zł/m2
2. Posypka DST utwardzająca powierzchnię, 8zł/m2
3. Szlifowanie i impregnacja, 4-5zł/m2

Opcje 1 i 2 wymagają ścisłego reżimu technologicznego, posadzka musi być idealnie zatarta, w określonym czasie.
Opcja 3 to wypożyczenie maszyny i kilka godzin szlifowania. Ewentualnie tarcza do dużego diaksa i trochę więcej roboty. 
Potem impregnat w dwóch warstwach i gotowe.

Jakie macie doświadczenie z posadzkami betonowymi?

----------


## ACCel

Przygotowania do garażu idą pełną parą, może w czwartek wjedzie koparka.

Konstruktor zaproponował płytę 25cm ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym, jeszcze walczę aby to odchudzić.
Mam też przekroje do wiązarów, deski 45x175mm, wiązary w rozstawie 1m. Rozpiętość garażu to 8,21m.

Szukam informacji o dachówkach, ale wątek w dachach leży, może muszę założyć dedykowany  :wink: 




> Co byście wybrali z dachówek w wersji ekonomicznej
> - Roben Piemont
> - Wieneberger Koramic Alegra 9
> - Braas Rubin 9V
> 
> Kolor Antracyt mat.
> Ostatnia jest odrobinę droższa.
> 
> Czy któraś z nich jest barwiona w masie?
> ...


Ustalam też z konstruktorem szczegóły konstrukcji, niedługo coś napiszę na ten temat  :big grin:

----------


## sebcioc55

zaszalałeś z tym pytaniem o łatwość montażu  :wink:  każda z nich bedzie łatwa w montażu, nie wiem jak ta pierwsza ale 2 i 3 to 9 dachówek na m2 więc to już ułatwia sprawę. Ja już mam położone kilkaset metrów alegry 9 i jestem zadowolony. Bierz to co tańsze i bardziej dostępne.

----------


## ACCel

Przegrzebałem Twój wątek i widzę, że byłeś zadowolony i że masz dobrą opinię o Allegra 9. Dzięki za info.

Zauważyłem też że masz gwoździarkę Ottensen, jesteś z niej zadowolony? Przybijałeś nią łaty, czy 100mm to za mało dla łat? Ja się zastanawiam czy kupić tego Ottensena czy Meeca z Juli. Meec ma tą zaletę, że wymieniają towar bez problemu.

----------


## ACCel

Dostałem wstępną konstrukcję wiązarów.
Dom: rozpiętość 10m i 1m rozstawu z drewna 45x175 + pas dolny 45x195,
Garaż: rozpiętość 8,3m, rozstaw 1m, z drewna 45x175.

Wyceny od producentów wiązarów są w dalszym ciągu absurdalne:
Burkietowicz: dom 35k netto z montażem (nie podali osobno), garaż 19k netto.
Inna firma: dom 17k netto wiązary, 8k montaż i transport, garaż 8k + 3k netto.


Na dom mam 21 wiązarów, każdy wiązar to jakieś 26mb drewna 45x175 oraz 11m drewna 45x195. W sumie 0,205m3+0,097m3 = 0,3m3 sztuka. 
Drewno skandynawskie C24 jest po 1500zł/m3 w detalu, czyli jeden wiązar to 450zł. 
Daje to 9450 butto za dom, 7700 netto.
Trzeba do tego doliczyć jakieś 30 płytek metalowych na każdy wiązar. Powiedzmy średnio po 5zł. 3k brutto  :wink:  

Razem to jakieś 10k netto za dom. Montaż będzie w cenie dźwigu (poniżej 2k). Wyszło więcej niż poprzednio liczyłem - konstrukcja się trochę powiększyła oraz obciążenie dachówką.

Garaż to 29mb na wiązar, 9 wiązarów, każdy 0,23m3 drewna czyli 345 brutto. 3100 brutto/2500 netto za całość + płytki powiedzmy 1,2k. 
Suma poniżej 4k netto.

Czekam jeszcze na wycenę z firmy, która pokazywała wymiary drewna, konstruktora trzeba zawsze cisnąć, żeby nie przewymiarował wszystkiego, być może te przekroje są jeszcze za duże :wink:

----------


## Marek.M

ACCel a nie zastanawiałeś się nad szkieletem stalowym? Cały dom w takiej technologii, ściany plus dach. Cenowo wygląda dość ciekawie.

----------


## ACCel

Kolejna sprawa - bramy garażowe.

Brama segmentowa kosztuje około 1600zł, napęd kolejne 700zł.
Brama rolowana kosztuje około 1600zł z napędem.

Potrzebuję dwie bramy około 2,5x2m (sz x w).

Zastanawiam się gdzie można dostać elementy do systemu bramy rolowanej. Jest to taki sam system jak rolety okienne. W tym wypadku firmy Aluprof. Patrząc na systemy meblowe, pewnie dałoby się to kupić w hurcie kilkadziesiąt procent taniej  :wink:  Przy okazji miałbym system do rolet okiennych rozgryziony.

Pewnie system segmentowy też da się kupić w częściach.

----------


## ACCel

> ACCel a nie zastanawiałeś się nad szkieletem stalowym? Cały dom w takiej technologii, ściany plus dach. Cenowo wygląda dość ciekawie.


Za późno  :wink:  Ale to pewnie niszowa technologia, nie wiem czy ktoś zrobił coś takiego DIY  :wink:  Trochę jak hala, do tego płyty warstwowe i dom w 7 dni gotowy  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

"Złote myśli" z innych wątków :big grin:  Jak chcecie przejść do wątku to kliknijcie '>>'.

*Montaż w warstwie ocieplenie (nie warto):*



> https://swiat-szkla.pl/aktualne-wyda...cieplenia.html
> 
> Ale poradziłem sobie sam. W przytoczonym artykule mamy 4 przypadki montażu:
> 
> 
> 
> Mamy tam liniowy mostek ciepła ψ (psi). Zakładając że mamy w domu 10 okien 1,5x1,5m daje nam to 10x6 = 60m obwodu okna, gdzie wystąpi mostek liniowy.
> Uznajmy, że ogrzewamy źródłem za 0,20zł/kWh (pompa ciepła, gaz), średnia zimowa (6 miesiecy) różnica temperatur zewn/wewn to 19 stopni.
> Poszczególne warianty przedstawiają się*następująco:
> ...


*Bardzo drogie drzwi z niewiadomo jak niskim współczynnikiem przenikania ciepła (kompletnie nie warto przy powierzchni drzwi rzędu 2m2):
*




> Jeżeli chodzi o szczelny montaż to tak - warto.
> Ja mam drzwi Wikęd Normal jakieś najtańsze  Wypełniłem ościeżnicę pianką zamkniętokomórkową która mi została z dachu i dałem taśmę wiatroszczelną z zewnątrz.
> Poza kiepską regulacją skrzydła nie mam zastrzerzeń  
> 
> Z tego co pamiętam ościeżnica Termo kosztowała jakieś 800zł, różnica Ud między Premium a Premium Termo to 0,2, przy 2m2 powierzchni daje to 32kWh energii rocznie, 19zł prądu, czyli zwrot w 42 lata  Albo 3x dłużej jak grzejesz pompą ciepła lub gazem.
> 
> Lepiej kupić zwykłą i wypełnić ją pianką, da to więcej niż komory i przekładka w ościeżnicy Termo. 
> 
> Ogólnie inwestycja w ciepłe drzwi przy ich powierzchni to strata kasy. Jak ktoś potrzebuje obliczenia to łatwo to zrobić: powierzchnia m2 x różnica Ud x 24 h x 30 dni x 6 miesięcy x 19 stopni /1000 daje wynik w kWh rocznie.
> Przy 2m2 i różnicy Ud rzędu 1.0 wychodzi jakiś 1000zł za 30 lat, przy grzaniu pompą/gazem (0,2zł/kWh).


Potem ktoś słusznie dodał, że warto co najwyżej dopłacić za drzwi z lepszymi uszczelkami.

----------


## Dulin7

Do oscieznicy termo z wikedu masz doplaty ok 500 zl. Tez stalem przed dylematem czy brac premium czy premium z termo, chwile nawet zastanawialem sie nad optimum czyli grubsze skrzydlo. Ze wzgledu na solidnosc konstrukcji wybralem premium z termo. Oscieznica termo jest sztywna solidna i przyjezdza juz zmontowana. Zwykla przy niej to wiotki kawalek blaszki i w dodatku monterzy musza ja poskladac na budowie. Jedni zrobia to lepiej inni gorzej.

----------


## ACCel

No to czas zacząć sezon budowlany na poważnie. Zaczynam od garażu.

Ustawiłem sobie specjalnie kamerę monitoringu i włączyłem nagrywanie klatek co 60 sekund, może kiedyś powstanie z tego film :wink: 

Miejsce prezentowało się tak, kupa ziemi zebrana kiedyś z podjazdu  :wink: 



Inne ujęcie:



Przewidziałem także miejsce na specjalny wjazd na budowę dla ciężarówek pod skosem, bo przez pięciometrową bramę nie dadzą rady wykręcić. Wcześniej w uzgodnieniu z gminą zakopałem tam przepust oraz usunąłem jeden słupek ogrodzenia.



Naniosłem orientacyjne umiejscowienie garażu i domu (kamera ma taki kąt, że wygląda to jak wygląda). Chwila pracy koparki oraz korytowanie wjazdu.



Koparka wybiera ziemię (było tego 30-40cm):



Oraz zasypuje. W tle widać 30t gruzu ceglanego na wjazd.



Wyrównany piasek oraz gruz. Przyjechała też zagęszczarka - 580kg, ale przyznam że dużo lepiej mi się operowało mniejszą zagęszczarką taką 120kg.



I po robocie.



Na środku jest kilka centymetrów wyżej, w tygodniu przyjdzie łata 4m z poziomicą to będę zbierał i równał z pomocą lasera. Kupię też szalunki i pewnie zawołam geodetę aby idealnie wyznaczył lewy bok, bo ma być równoległy do domu, a potem połączony. Lepiej żeby się to nie rozjeżdżało.

Płyta będzie miała 51,3m2. Chciałem robić grubości 15cm ze pojedynczym zbrojeniem, konstruktor zaprojektował 25cm ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym, bo grunt wysadzinowy. 10cm różnicy to 1200zł. Zbrojenie rozproszone to kolejny 1000zł. Jakbym wziął 13m3 betonu to pompa będzie za darmo, wcześniej chciałem to robić bez pompy bo dojazd jest bezpośredni.

Na szczęście robię to na zgłoszenie więc mam dowolność, jeszcze się zastanawiam jak to zrobić. Mógłbym zrobić zbrojenie obwodowe z 4 x fi 12 plus siatkę przeciwskurczową, oraz dodatkowo opaskę ze styropianu 5cm. 
Całe ryzyko związane z wysadzinowym gruntem jest takie, że od południa może nie zamarznąć, albo wcześniej odmarznąć. Więc południowa część może "wisieć" w powietrzu. Ale prawda wynikająca z pomiarów z ostatnich kilkudziesięciu lat, jest ogólnie taka, że na 50cm nic nie zamarza.

----------


## #Miszka

ACCel bardzo Ci kibicuje i podziwiam podejście do budowania. Czytałem od początku wątek o domku na zgłoszenie i teraz nowy.

Jak wyglada kwestia późniejszej wymiany pakietu szyb? Jak dom będzie wykończony?
Z ramy wyciągają i podmianka. A tutaj?

----------


## ACCel

Nie planuję wymieniać pakietów  :big grin:  Ale tak, jakby był jakiś wypadek, to trochę trzeba będzie naruszyć tynk.

----------


## ACCel

W jednej betoniarni beton B25 W8 podrożał o 10zł z 215 netto na 225 netto, w drugiej z 225 na 245  :sad: 
Włókna przeciwskurczowe kosztują 13-15zł/m3, zbrojenie rozproszone 70zł/m3. Pompa około 400zł, pomyliłem coś, bo gratis jest od 15m3.
Zasięg koryta betoniarki to 3m. A ja potrzebuję jakieś 6m, więc coś się wykombinuje.

Chyba zrobię płytę z podkowami oraz belką środkiem. Beton 9m3,  25cm na podkowach, 15cm ogólnie. Włókna przeciwskórczowe. Zbrojenie 8mm górą i jakimś lżejszym dołem z dodatkowym zbrojeniem obwodowym 4x8mm. Całość około 3300 brutto..


Tutaj jest ciekawy wątek o tym jak się robi płyty u niemców pod szkielet https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...towa-zbrojenie
Bardzo rozsądnie z podkowami, pojedynczym zbrojeniem górą, XPS tylko pod podkowami:


Zakupiłem wibrator do betonu Yato 3m, bo tańsza betoniarnia nie ma. Taki długi aby dało się wibrować słupy. Moja konstrukcja domu będzie miała 17 słupów usztywniających bo nie ma w ogóle ścian wewnętrznych murowanych  :wink:  Z materiałów internetowych i naszego forum wynika, że jaki beton by nie był, to bez wibrowania traci co najmniej jedną klasę wytrzymałości  :wink:

----------


## gambit565

Jak ten garaz ma wygladac- moze bede w stanie doradzic cos mniej konwencjonalnego w szkielecie

----------


## ACCel

Gambit565, doradzaj to ostatni moment :wink: 
Wizualizacja i projekt są na poprzedniej stronie, tzn. poprzedniej-poprzedniej.

Przyszła łata 4m, wyrównałem do 1cm, ale jeszcze trochę zaoram środek  :big grin: 
Może na jutro zamówię geodetę i zbrojenie, pojadę po szalunki i folię.

Jutro przyjdzie też giętarka do zbrojenia i cęgi.

----------


## gambit565

jak ma byc tanio, szybko i funkcjonalnie to zainteresowalbym sie na Twoim miejscu "post frame construction" z wizarem z podniesionym gornym pasem. Malo porzadnego drewna, szybka robota, malo prac z fundamentem. Wg. mnie najlepsza metoda najefektywniejsza metoda na prosty budynek z mala iloscia otworow.

----------


## ACCel

Czyli stopy fundamentowe :wink:  Musiałbym zrobić szkielet ciężki do tego.

Akurat teraz nie chodzi o to żeby było tanio i szybko, tylko rozsądnie i optymalnie. No i chcę zrobić chociaż jedną płytę w swojej karierze budowlanej. A jak będzie według mojego pomysłu to jeszcze lepiej  :big grin: 

Swoją drogą zastanawiam się jeszcze jak w typowym nieogrzewanym garażu rozwiązuje się kwestię gruntu wysadzinowego?
Mam alternatywny projekt ze zwykłym fundamentem i posadzką 15cm bez zbrojenia. O ile zwykły fundament przy zamarznięciu gruntu się nie podniesie, to przecież posadzka na krawędziach by mogła.

----------


## gambit565

Stopy tak, ciezki szkielet niekoniecznie. Przede wszystkim zyskujesz sztywnosc bez plytowania, po drugie kazda rama przenosi sily poziome, u Ciebie przez duza brame sztywnosc w jednym kierunku bedzie pochodzila tylko z jednej sciany. Szbkosc wykonania nie do pobicia.

----------


## PaRa

> Swoją drogą zastanawiam się jeszcze jak w typowym nieogrzewanym garażu rozwiązuje się kwestię gruntu wysadzinowego?


Mam garaż na płycie, nieogrzewany ale ocieplone ściany i strop. Pod płytą nie mam izolacji, ale po obwodzie mam płyty XPS ustawione pionowo. 
Strefę klimatyczną mamy taką samą. Na tym filmie o tym mowa.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnPIXJ-6Fkg

----------


## ACCel

Ok, czyli jakaś forma opaski przeciwwysadzinowej.

Fajny film, dzięki. Widać na nim, że robią płyty podobnie do tego co ja chcę zrobić - zbrojenie obwodowe plus belki na środku, oraz dodatkowe zbrojenie narożników po ukosie.

Na jednej klatce widać nawet, że projektują zbrojenie belki środkowej górą na zewnątrz (np na obniżenie gruntu po odmarźnięciu, albo obciążenie ścian) oraz dołem na środku (na obciążenie użytkowe wewnątrz).

----------


## PaRa

Mam płytę od tej firmy, i układ prawie taki jak na tym filmie : izolowana pod domem i bez izolacji w garażu. U mnie pod parterówkę zbrojenie tradycyjne było pod większymi otworami ( brama garażowa, suwanka tarasowa, itp a reszta rozproszone ). Mam gdzieś projekt płyty.
Dziś zrobiłbym grzewczą pod domem, bez zabawy w układanie ESP i wylewki.

----------


## agb

I tak byś ją musiał czymś potem wyrównać i tak.

----------


## ACCel

Ja będę robił w domu wylewkę 15cm z ogrzewaniem wodnym. Zakładam że jakoś bardzo nie będę musiał jej równać :big grin:

----------


## PaRa

> Ja będę robił w domu wylewkę 15cm z ogrzewaniem wodnym. Zakładam że jakoś bardzo nie będę musiał jej równać


 Ja mam około 10 cm wylewki, wyszła perfekcyjnie. Powierzchnia na pewno o wiele gładsza niż płyta.

----------


## ACCel

Wczoraj przywiozłem deski szalunkowe 15cm oraz folię 0,3mm.
Dzisiaj przyjechał geodeta i wymierzył garaż, muszę go posadowić idealnie równo aby nie było rozjazdu z domem.

Moje pomiary były niepoprawne w jedną stronę o ponad pół metra, na szczęście zrobiłem metrowy margines z piasku, ale akurat jeden róg w tamtym kierunku był trochę niżej i będzie więcej równania i utwardzania.



Tak równałem wcześniej łatą 4m. Strasznie to długie i mało poręczne  :wink: 



Mam też drugi laser - czerwony, którego ogromną zaletą jest to że plamkę widać w dzień.

----------


## ACCel

Dzisiaj przyjechała stal fi 8 i fi 6, a kurier przywiózł giętarkę.

Zrobiłem stanowisko z palety.



Przednie zbrojenie będzie z fi 12, które kupiłem wcześniej. Tak zaginam końce aby zachodziły na sąsiednie zbrojenia.



Strzemiona robię po 3 na raz.




Idzie całkiem sprawnie.



Wiązania robię za pomocą obcęgów oraz motka drutu założonego na obcęgi. Metodą z tego filmu 


Według mnie to najszybsza metoda i całkiem prosta  :big grin: 

Dzisiaj udało mi się zrobić jedną belkę o długości 610 cm. Od momentu cięcią strzemion do zakończenia zajęło mi to 2,5 godziny. Chyba całkiem nieźle jak na pierwsze zbrojenie w życiu  :big grin: 
Duża w tym zasługa wcześniej obejrzanych materiałów Łukasza Budowlańca. Co jak co, ale łopatologicznie to on umie tłumaczyć.

Zdjęcie belki będzie jutro, bo dzisiaj skończyłem o zmroku.

----------


## ACCel

Założyłem dziennik aby zwiększyć zasięg  :big grin:  Tak samo jak w poprzednim dzienniku, będę tutaj też wklejał. Więc wystarczy śledzić ten wątek, a nawet lepiej śledzić ten, bo poprzednio z nadmiaru zajęć dziennik mi się urwał  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Tak wygląda pierwsza belka, wykonana z 4x fi12, będzie od południa.



Strzemiona co 30 cm.



Wczoraj zrobiłem drugą belkę góra w połowie z fi 12 (od południa) dół z fi 8. Nabieram wprawy, belka 8m w niecałe 2h  :big grin: 



Widać różnice w sztywności fi 12 i fi 8.



Zostały mi jeszcze 3 belki, dzisiaj powinno się udać je zrobić.

----------


## Apacer

Takie beleczki tarasy garaże itp to szybko się robi poprzez spawanie, metoda jak najbardziej prawidłowa  :smile:  a bzyk bzyk idzie szybko niż wiązanie. Jedynie trzeba pilnować by była prosta, bo już jej nie nagniesz tak łatwo jak wiązaną.

----------


## Dulin7

Nie dajesz na piasek zadnej folii?

----------


## ACCel

Apacer, bałbym się że przepalę i osłabię konstrukcję, poza tym te pręty takie zardzewiałe, trzeba mieć równe podłoże itd :wink: 

Dulin, oczywiście że daję, pisałem że kupiłem folię, na razie to tylko przymiarka do wykopu. Dzisiaj zrobiłem pozostałe belki i zacząłem kopać pogłębienia dla belek. Tylko boję się że będzie padać jutro, więc  się wstrzymuję z dalszymi pracami.

----------


## kapelusz

> Kopia wpisu z dziennika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zostały mi jeszcze 3 belki, dzisiaj powinno się udać je zrobić.


Fachowe Kobyłki  :big grin:  A ja sie martwilem na poczatku budowy z czego je zrobie  :big grin:  ale polak potrafi  :big grin:

----------


## ACCel

> Fachowe Kobyłki  A ja sie martwilem na poczatku budowy z czego je zrobie  ale polak potrafi


Uniwersalne są :big grin:  Jak malowałem poprzeczki do ogrodzenia (jeszcze nie zamontowane), to też robiły za kobyłki. Ale jak będę robił zbrojenie dla domu to zrobię inne, powinny być wyższe o jakieś 30 cm aby się nie pochylać zbędnie.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Wczoraj zrobiłem trzy belki. Dzisiaj zająłem się zamocowaniem szalunków, ponieważ będę kopał pogłębienia na środku i na około musiałem odsunąć kołki wbite w piątek od desek.

Wykopałem też jedno środkowe pogłębienie. Będzie tam belka ok 30x30 cm.



Parę dni temu zakupiłem gwoździarki Meec z Juli jedna na gwoździe 50-90mm do zbijania szkieletu itp, druga na gwoździki 1,2x50mm do montowania pokrycia drewnianego.

Muszę jeszcze kupić kompresor. Pewnie będzie to chiński wyrób o oznaczeniu ZBV V2 100l, sprzedawany pod markami Schwarzbau, Huragan, Kowal, Tagred, kosztujący około 900zł z wysyłką.

----------


## Ramzi85

Witam
Buduje garaż i jestem mniej więcej na tym etapie jak ty. Będziesz robił opaskę przeciw wysadzinową i drenaż? Trochę się obawiam czy sama  wymiana gruntu 50cm na piasek wystarczy żeby mi garażu nie podniosło.

----------


## ACCel

Hej.
Będę robił opaskę pod skosem. Drenaż też w jakiejś formie, ale nie dedykowany dla garażu/domu.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

GAMBIT , ACCel

Po obejrzeniu kilku filmów ta amerykańska technologia nawet mnie przekonuje, ale zastanawia mnie technologia montażu kantówek pionowych bezpośrednio w dołku i zalanie betonem. Czy to nie popęka ? Skoro tak robią to chyba jest dobrze, ale ....

----------


## ACCel

Popękać nie popęka i będzie ekstra stabilne, tylko żywotność zależy od zabezpieczenia drewna przed wilgocią. W ciepłych i mało deszczowych stanach się to sprawdzi ekstra. U nas trzeba by bardzo dobrze zabezpieczyć drewno, bo beton podciągnie wilgoć do niego.

----------


## gambit565

> GAMBIT , ACCel
> 
> Po obejrzeniu kilku filmów ta amerykańska technologia nawet mnie przekonuje, ale zastanawia mnie technologia montażu kantówek pionowych bezpośrednio w dołku i zalanie betonem. Czy to nie popęka ? Skoro tak robią to chyba jest dobrze, ale ....


slup wkopany w grunt to akurat najtansza i najprostsza wersja posadowienia. Slup musi byc porzadnie impregnowany (zobacz np. slupy drewniane- stoja po kilkadziesiat lat) ale moze byc tez stopa fundamentowa, w stanach maja tez tzw. permacolumn- gotowy slup z betonowym fragmentem i np. dodatkowym kolnierzem w gruncie, moze byc normalny fundament. Najsensowniejszym rozwiazaniem jest wg. mnie stopa betonowa. Polecam na YT kanal RR Buildings- mozna zobaczyc jak taki budynek powstaje ze szczegolami.

----------


## ACCel

W przerwie na deszczową pogodę, próbuje robić wyceny dachówki. Lokalne hurtownie mnie jakoś olewają, a człowiek chce kupić 350m2 dachówki za kilkanaście tysięcy.

Dachówka Koramic Alegra 9 antracyt angoba.

Od jednej dostałem wycenę na 45zł/m2 i dostawa HDS za 550zł, 7 kilometrów do mnie, kosmos.
Dzwonię po olx i allegro i są tam po 32zł/m2. Tylko kwestia dostawy. W jednej firmie mówią że 0,14zł/szt extra i trzeba rozładować samemu (czyli poniżej 1000zł), inna firma oferuje za darmo przy tej ilości, tylko czekam na szczegółową wycenę :big grin: 

No i najważniejsza kwestia czy kupować teraz, czy pokryć dach papą i kupić za rok  :wink:  Garaż będzie miał dach w ciągu miesiąca, ale dom raczej w okolicy jesieni. A kasa może się przydać na coś innego.

Chciałem kupić najpierw na garaż, ale jak lokalnie nikt tego nie sprzedaje w normalnej cenie to szkoda przepłacać.

----------


## sebcioc55

32zł to bardzo dobra cena za tą dachówkę. Rozładunek możesz załatwić lokalnie, warto sobie przemyśleć rozłożenie palet wokół dachu aby potem sie nie nanosić. A najlepiej rozładuj je w jedno miejsce jak najszybciej/najtaniej a później wynajmij manitu (każdy większy rolnik takie ma) i niech Ci poda nad dach i sam rozładujesz odrazu na łaty. Jeżeli planujesz robić to w pojedynke to jedyna słuszna opcja aby się nie zajechać...

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

W tym tygodniu przyszło mnóstwo zabawek. Inpost mnie mocno zaskoczył bo dostarczyli 1 maja paczki do paczkomatu.

Poprzedni dom wybudowałem za pomocą 3 zaawansowanych narzędzi:
- młotka ciesielskiego Yato,
- pilarki tarczowej Skill,
- wkrętarki Skill.

Tym razem kupię wszystko co może ułatwić budowę.




Mamy tutaj:
Kompresor Huragan 100l. W rzeczywistości ma bliżej 85 litrów niż 100. Pompuje około 220l powietrza minutę (testowałem 0-8 bar jak i 6-8 bar), jak dla mnie w zupełności wystarczy.
Gwoździarka Meec 50-90mm oraz Sztyfciarka Meec 20-50.
Kilka tysięcy gwoździ 90mm, 50 mm, oraz sztyftów 35mm i 50mm.





I trochę zabawy z gwoździami. Muszę nabrać wprawy bo czasami za mocno trzymam i idą dwa gwoździe  w serii, a czasami wbija nie do końca.

----------


## ACCel

> 32zł to bardzo dobra cena za tą dachówkę. Rozładunek możesz załatwić lokalnie, warto sobie przemyśleć rozłożenie palet wokół dachu aby potem sie nie nanosić. A najlepiej rozładuj je w jedno miejsce jak najszybciej/najtaniej a później wynajmij manitu (każdy większy rolnik takie ma) i niech Ci poda nad dach i sam rozładujesz odrazu na łaty. Jeżeli planujesz robić to w pojedynke to jedyna słuszna opcja aby się nie zajechać...


Koniecznie muszę wykombinować jakiś sposób na dostarczenie dachówek na dach, żeby się nie nanosić.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Efekt kopania przez kilka godzin.



Wstrzymywałem się z kopaniem ze strachu przed deszczem, że mi wszystko zepsuje i rozmyje. Ale deszcz tylko pokropił. I w końcu jak wykopałem to przyszła mała ulewa. Na szczęście piach jest bardzo zbity oraz natychmiastowo wchłania wodę. Nic się nie popsuło, co najwyżej ekstra ubiło.

Pogłębienia mają 30 cm głębokości i 25-30 cm szerokości. Jutro układam folię i zbrojenia.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Hej, też mnie kusi ta gwoździarka z juli bo jest tania, ale czy jest dobra? Będę bacznie śledzić poczynania. Myślisz że kompresor 100l wystarczy do tej gwoździarki? Wydawało mi się że jest potrzebna o większym litrażu. Chcesz całą konstrukcję zbić tymi maszynami bez wkrętów ciesielskich?

----------


## ACCel

Wyjdzie w praniu czy jest dobra. 100l powinno spokojnie wystarczyć, wydaje mi się że wbijam 20-30 gwoździ na jednym dobiciu, ale kiedyś policzę dokładnie :wink: 

Wszystko będzie na gwoździach i kleju. Wkrętów używałem tylko w kilku miejscach, łączniki metalowe przy łączeniu słupów i belek, z innego drewna niż 45mm. Ale poza tym wszystko co się da kleję klejem poliuretanowym Chemolan B, np. poszycie ścian i dachu, to powoduje że konstrukcja jest ekstra sztywna.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Tak z ciekawości, ile taki klej kosztuje? Jakiś klej planuję na stropy, ale o ścianach w ten sposób nie myślałem. Mi się wydaje że do konstrukcji lepiej jest użyć wkręty ciesielskie i ją skręcić. Do ścian będę używał kręty 8x100 a gwiździe są cieńsze i w porównaniu do wkrętów są prawie gładkie.

----------


## ACCel

Ten klej to taniocha 21zł/kg. Do podłóg jest niezbędny aby nie skrzypiały.

Wyobraź sobie że te gwoździe do gwoździarki to taka cienizna 3,1mm x 90mm, gwoździe pod młotek mają chyba 3,8mm  :big grin: 
A tak na serio na te gwoździe działa głównie siła poprzeczna, a nie wyciągająca. Tam gdzie jest kwestia możliwego wyciągania gwoździe wbija się pod kątem z obu stron, że tworzą jakby X. Oprócz tego newralgiczne miejsca zabezpiecza się np. taśmą perforowaną, jak łączenie stropu ze ścianami na dole i na górze.

----------


## PaRa

> Kopia wpisu z dziennika.
> 
> Efekt kopania przez kilka godzin.
> 
> 
> 
> Wstrzymywałem się z kopaniem ze strachu przed deszczem, że mi wszystko zepsuje i rozmyje. Ale deszcz tylko pokropił. I w końcu jak wykopałem to przyszła mała ulewa. Na szczęście piach jest bardzo zbity oraz natychmiastowo wchłania wodę. Nic się nie popsuło, co najwyżej ekstra ubiło.
> 
> Pogłębienia mają 30 cm głębokości i 25-30 cm szerokości. Jutro układam folię i zbrojenia.


Dobrze rozumiem, że zbrojenie idzie w wykopane rowki i na to beton do wysokości krawędzi desek ? 
Myślałem, że zbrojenie tradycyjne chcesz dać po obwodzie a wszystko zalejesz betonem ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym.

----------


## ACCel

Zbrojenie idzie w rowki, ale oprócz tego będzie także wszędzie indziej. Na obwodzie wzmocnione górą, w środku dołem. W betonie będzie tylko włókno przeciwskurczowe.

Zastanawiam się jak zrobić prowadnicę po środku do wyrównania betonu. Musi być demontowalna, bo beton będzie szlifowany.

----------


## Dulin7

Zrob podstawki i na nich poloz rurki po ktorych bedziesz sciagal. Rurki w miare postepu pracy przesuwasz dalej a podstawki zostaja w betonie. Uwiarz tylko to do zbrojenia a rurki przymocuj do podstawek. Ja tego nie zrobilem i rozpedzony beton mi to wszystko przewracal i niepotrzebne nerwy i szukanie reka podstawek w betonie.

----------


## ACCel

Dulin, a z czego te podstawki? Masz jakieś zdjęcia? 

Myślałem nad podstawkami z pręta fi6 albo fi8, na to pręt fi 12 demontowany.

12mm powinno wystarczyć żeby nie doszlifować się do metalu, ewentualnie będzie to tylko metal w kilku miejscach gdzie są podstawki.

----------


## PaRa

Nie możesz jako podstawki wykorzystać kostki brukowej albo bloczka fundamentowego ?

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Na początek folia. 
Folia 0,3mm, z Castoramy, całkiem dobra i gruba. Zdziwiło mnie że te wszystkie folie to wielkie oszustwo. Jak norma budowlana do folii może dopuszczać tolerancję grubości -40%. Na aukcjach Allegro jeden ze sprzedających bezpośrednio sugeruje żeby porównywać folie według wagi. Ta z Castoramy ma 16kg przy 100m2. Najlepsza jaką znalazłem na allegro miała 18kg.

Folię w pasach 4m połączyłem dedykowaną taśmą jednostronną. Ale nie wierzę, że to będzie szczelne :wink:  Chociaż bardzo uważałem przy układaniu zbrojenia aby obcięty drut wiązałkowy jej nie poprzedziurawiał.



Ułożone zbrojenia belek. Oprócz tego jeszcze będą zbrojenia w pozostałych miejscach.



Łączenia narożników.



I mniej udany.

----------


## ACCel

> Nie możesz jako podstawki wykorzystać kostki brukowej albo bloczka fundamentowego ?


Podkładki robię z rozłupanej płyty chodnikowej. Ale chodzi o podstawkę pod pręt służący do prowadzenia łaty przy wyrównywaniu betonu. Będzie centralnie nad środkową belką i muszę tam jakoś zamontować stabilnie podstawki. Z drutu byłoby prościej regulować. Chociaż jakbym wyprofilował rowek w jakimś kawałku betonu, tylko czy to się poprawnie zespoli z wylewanym betonem i czy nie będzie się odznaczało po szlifowaniu

----------


## Dulin7

Nie mam zdjecia moich ale wzorowalem sie na tych ktore kolega sebcioc55 i sadysta pokazywali w swoich dziennikach. Moje to generalnie pret 10tka do niego przyspawana nakretka a z drugiej strony ten pret zaropionu w betonowym krazku. Formy zrobilem z pocietej rury kanalizacyjnej 110 i zalalem betonem z worka. Druga czesc to katownik 30x30 i do niego przyspawana sruba 10tka. Czesc z katownikiem i sruba byla wkrecana w czesc z pretem i nakretka i tak mozna bylo regulowac wysokosc. Na tym lezaly rurki 1/2 cala i po tym sciagalem.

----------


## ACCel

Ok już rozumiem :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Trochę mi się to wszystko przeciąga, ale na szczęście nigdzie mi się tym razem nie śpieszy  :big grin: 

Środkowa belka oraz dolne zbrojenie.



Górne zbrojenie.



Podstawki pod środkowy pręt fi 12, który będzie służył do wyrównania betonu łatą - czyli jakaś stara płyta chodnikowa pocięta na kawałki. Swoją drogą kiedyś to takie płyty robili porządnie z grubym kruszywem - próbowałem podobną rozłupać młotkiem na podkładki pod zbrojenie - ciężka sprawa.



Zamontowana podstawka.



Pręty fi 12 przy mocniejszym nacisku się trochę uginają, ale powiedzmy że będą ok. Po wyrównaniu betonu pręt będzie usunięty, ponieważ przeszkadzałby w szlifowaniu betonu.

----------


## sebcioc55

ACCel powiedz, Ty masz projekt na to czy robisz na czuja? Bo na dniach robie taki garaż o podobnej charakterystyce też pod szkielet, tylko że ilość i rodzaj zbrojenia definiuje kierownik budowy...

----------


## ACCel

Zaufaj mi jestem inżynierem  :big grin: 

Konstruktor zaproponował mi pod ten garaż płytę 25cm, z samym zbrojeniem rozproszonym, "bo grunt wysadzinowy, położenie powyżej strefy przemarzania" itp. A po prostu był za leniwy żeby coś konkretnego zaproponować. Teraz robię ten garaż na zgłoszenie, powody podałem na poprzednich stronach, więc robię jak chcę.

Zawsze uważałem, że płyta z ostrogami to ekstra rozwiązanie więc robię według własnego uznania. Na pewno będzie to mocniejsze niż to co zaproponował konstruktor. Nie mówiąc o tym że niezbyt ufam samemu zbrojeniu rozproszonemu.
Jeżeli chodzi o nośność mojej konstrukcji to przy przeniesieniu całego obciążenia na dwie ostrogi 0,25 x 6,3 m, mamy jakieś 47 ton nośności. Pozostaje kwestia opaski przeciwwysadzinowej i sprawa załatwiona :wink:

----------


## Marek.M

Ale chyba przy takiej powierzchni, na zgłoszenie i tak musisz mieć projekt, więc chyba nie do końca tak jak chcesz?

----------


## ACCel

No widzisz, sugerowałeś że zgłoszenie nie przejdzie ale przeszło, wszystko jest zgodnie z przepisami - powierzchnia zabudowy poniżej 35m2 oraz podcień, całość około 52m2. Mam ze starostwa "zaświadczenie o niewniesieniu sprzeciwu".

Dla przypomnienia:



> No i wysłałem zgłoszenie garażu 5m od granicy i ponad 6m od jezdni. Zobaczymy jak starostwo to przyjmie, poza dużym podcieniem (2,86m x 6,25m) nie ma tam nic kontrowersyjnego, podcień nie liczy się do powierzchni zabudowy, podobnie jak podjazd pod tym podcieniem 
> 
> Rysuneczek, długopisem na kartce w kratkę, już tak kiedyś zgłosiłem garaż i przeszedł, ale ostatecznie koncepcja zagospodarowania się zmieniła i go nie zbudowałem.

----------


## ACCel

Beton zamówiony na sobotę rano, zamówiłem z zapasem 10m3 B25 W8 z dodatkiem włókien przeciwskurczowych, polipropylenowych.
Beton 211 zł netto, pompa 285, włókna 12 zł za 0,6kg na m3.

Kupiłem wibrator, więc najpierw będę wlewał beton w ostrogi i wibrował, a potem reszta wygładzana łatą. Na koniec paca stalowa na długim kiju  :wink: 

Jak macie jakieś dobre porady to jest dobra pora na to  :big grin:

----------


## Marek.M

> No widzisz, sugerowałeś że zgłoszenie nie przejdzie ale przeszło, wszystko jest zgodnie z przepisami - powierzchnia zabudowy poniżej 35m2 oraz podcień, całość około 52m2. Mam ze starostwa "zaświadczenie o niewniesieniu sprzeciwu".


To powiem Ci, że masz liberalne starostwo. Według mojej wiedzy, ten podcień to nic innego w sumie jak zadaszony taras, który powinien być liczony do powierzchni, a poza tym wszelkie podparcia, powodują, że również ta powierzchnia zadaszona wchodzi w powierzchnię zabudowy, czyli, że Twój garaż powinien przekroczyć 35m2, no ale kto tam wie.

----------


## ACCel

Chyba już o tym rozmawialiśmy - to jest podjazd z podcieniem :wink:  Oba wyłączone z powierzchni zabudowy przez przepisy.

Zobacz na pierwszy lepszy dom z mojego sąsiedztwa na mapie zasadniczej, zielonymi punktami zaznaczyłem słupy. Na południu tego domu jest taras.



Innym pomysłem na ten garaż było zbudowanie go jako wiaty 50m2 (trzy ściany), a potem WZ i rozbudowa.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

No i zalewamy. Ekipa to ja, moja żona i operator pompy, któremu ewidentnie się śpieszyło to aktywnie pomagał  :big grin: 
Oraz 10m3 betonu B25 W8 z włóknem przeciwskurczowym.

Pompa była gotowa o 8:03



O 8:43 zalane, chociaż jeden kawałek trzeba jeszcze wyrównać  :big grin:  



Zaczęliśmy od wypełnienia belek z porządnym wibrowaniem, a potem po jednej ćwiartce też z odrobiną wibrowania. Po pierwszej miałem już całkowicie dość :wink: 

W trakcie zalewania po jakichś 60% słyszę, że zostało jakieś 2m3, myślę sobie ale będzie jatka, bo zamówiłem jakieś 1,5m3 na zapas. Wolałem przepłacić 200-300zł niż ryzykować ilości na styk. Mówię operatorowi, że nie ma opcji bo zamówiłem 2m3 zapasu. Jakby zabrakło to nie ręczę za siebie. No i zostało spokojnie 1,5m3, które potem wlałem do słupków ogrodzenia, rozlałem na podjazd oraz koło furtki.

Po zalaniu wygładziłem wszystko pacą 50cm na kawałku profila stalowego. Po wygładzeniu wyglądało to bardzo ładnie, chociaż widać było że na samym środku jest zagłębienie. Po przyłożeniu sznurka było zagłębienie na jakieś 0,5 cm. Nie wiem czy pręt do prowadzenia mi się nie rozregulował jakoś w trakcie.



Wczoraj naoglądałem się materiałów amerykańskich o wyrównywaniu i zacieraniu betonu (bo polskich kompletnie brak). Więc wpadłem na wspaniały pomysł, że zatrę sobie to ręcznie (pewien doświadczony pan z ameryki mówił że on nawet woli mniejsze kawałki ręcznie zacierać). Po jakichś 4 godzinach od wylania betonu zacząłem, zrobiłem jedną połówkę i wyglądało to ekstra. Zacząłem robić drugą i niestety, za mocno stężało. Chyba za późno zacząłem albo za wolno robiłem.
Udało mi się zrobić jeszcze jakiś kawałek i miałem dość. Wyrównałem tylko ślady po pacy. Część jest niezatarta, widać tam, że cement się zeszklił i raczej odejdzie.

Tak jak pisałem, połówka zatarta wyglądała ekstra... do czasu aż nie polałem wszystkiego wodą i pokazały się górki i doliny  :big grin:  Myślę że moja paca 50cm mogła mieć w tym udział ewentualnie ręczne zacieranie.



Prawa strona jest zatarta. Jakoś będę musiał to przeboleć, zobaczę jak będzie się prezentować lewa strona. Planowałem pojechać to wszystko tarczą diamentową, ale zobaczymy jak poschnie tydzień. Na sucho po prawej nic nie widać.


Lekcja na przyszłość:
1. Wynająć łatę wibracyjną - na pewno ułatwi wyrównywanie.
2. Wynająć taką specjalną aluminiową "pacę" 1,2m szerokości to wyrównania na mokro.
3. Wynająć "helikopter", zatarty beton wygląda bardzo dobrze, a średniej wielkości helikopter wyrówna też nierówności.
4. Założyć rękawiczki gumowe, zamiast zwykłych roboczych i nie przekładać betonu rękami. Mam spalone na czerwono ręce, pewnie od jakiejś chemii robiącej beton wodoodporny.


Przy wylewaniu posadzki domu na pewno wszystko to wdrożę, plus przydały by się ze dwie ekstra osoby.

----------


## Ramzi85

Wielki szacun za zalewanie tylko z żoną. My dzisiaj też zalewaliśmy ale we 4 a i tak urobieni po łokcie. Łata wibracyjna bardzo ułatwia robotę.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Beton zamówiony na sobotę rano, zamówiłem z zapasem 10m3 B25 W8 z dodatkiem włókien przeciwskurczowych, polipropylenowych.
> Beton 211 zł netto, pompa 285, włókna 12 zł za 0,6kg na m3.


Coś niską masz tą cenę za taki beton. U mnie zwykły B20 kosztuje 240zł netto.

----------


## ACCel

Nieduża odległość od betoniarni, oraz konkurencja robią swoje.
Kolejna według ceny betoniarnia była po  225 netto, potem większość po 240 netto.
Mam na to fakturę VAT, więc nie podejrzewam aby betoniarnia coś kombinowała.
Następnym razem poproszę ich o jakiś wydruk mieszanki albo certyfikat, bo kolejne będą ławy fundamentowe.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Też mam blisko do betoniarni, ale też będę musiał popytać w innych. Jak tam testowanie gwoździarki? przyszedł już Ci ten kompresor?

----------


## ACCel

> Jak tam testowanie gwoździarki? przyszedł już Ci ten kompresor?


Na poprzedniej stronie jest :wink:  Niedługo będę zbijał ściany to przejdzie prawdziwy test.

----------


## Marek.M

> Chyba już o tym rozmawialiśmy - to jest podjazd z podcieniem Oba wyłączone z powierzchni zabudowy przez przepisy.


Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Teraz stawiasz to jako budynek gospodarczy, czyli do celów podatku będzie stawka ok. 7 zł/m2. A jak zbudujesz dom, który połączysz to z domem, to będzie to powierzchnia w "bryle" domu, czyli podatek ok. 0,7 zł/m2? W ogóle na to zwracałeś uwagę?

----------


## Dulin7

> Następnym razem poproszę ich o jakiś wydruk mieszanki albo certyfikat, bo kolejne będą ławy fundamentowe.


 dziwna jakas ta betoniarnia ze trzeba sie prosic o kwit z wezla. W mojej okolicy jaka betoniarnia by to nie byla to cena podobna roznice do 5 zl. Zawsze byl kwit z wezla  jaka chemia kruszywo i jaki cement i godzina wyjazdu betonowozu. Nawet byla rubryka o dodanej wodzie ile jej dodano i ze dodanie wody zwalnia betoniarnie z odpowiedzialnosci za powstaly beton.

----------


## ACCel

> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Teraz stawiasz to jako budynek gospodarczy, czyli do celów podatku będzie stawka ok. 7 zł/m2. A jak zbudujesz dom, który połączysz to z domem, to będzie to powierzchnia w "bryle" domu, czyli podatek ok. 0,7 zł/m2? W ogóle na to zwracałeś uwagę?


W dużej mierze zależy jak to geodeta oznaczy na mapie. Po połączeniu będzie to jeden budynek mieszkalny  :wink: 




> dziwna jakas ta betoniarnia ze trzeba sie prosic o kwit z wezla. W mojej okolicy jaka betoniarnia by to nie byla to cena podobna roznice do 5 zl. Zawsze byl kwit z wezla  jaka chemia kruszywo i jaki cement i godzina wyjazdu betonowozu. Nawet byla rubryka o dodanej wodzie ile jej dodano i ze dodanie wody zwalnia betoniarnie z odpowiedzialnosci za powstaly beton.


Może i kierowca betoniarki miał, ja tylko gadałem z tym od pompy i było dużo stresu  :wink:  Na razie nie mam powodów aby mieć zastrzeżenia do tego betonu, ale następnym razem każę im przywieźć jakiś kwit ze składem.
Ja mieszkam w takiej okolicy gdzie się zlewa "Polska A" i "Polska B" i jednocześnie bardzo blisko Warszawy, więc różnice w cenach potrafią być duże.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Pielęgnacja betonu metodą hinduską  :big grin:  To znaczy podejrzaną na YT pod hasłem "concrete curing".
Robimy na krawędzi kupki z piasku i zalewamy wodą - nadzwyczaj skuteczne.



Jak zdejmowałem szalunki to widziałem, że wibrowanie betonu w ostrogach podniosło trochę szalunki, kolejna nauczka na przyszłość.

----------


## Ramzi85

Ja przykrywam plandeką. Bez plandeki po 4h w słońcu płyta była już sucha, a z plandeką polewam raz na dzień.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Człowiek buduje, a tu mamy najzimniejszy maj od 30 lat i ciągle pada  :sad:  Chociaż to dobrze dla rolników i pewnie gospodarki.

Płyta garażu przez dwa tygodnie robiła za małe jeziorko. Teraz czekam na transport 3m3 drewna skandynawskiego na szkielet i wiązary garażu. Będzie w piątek.

A w międzyczasie nabyłem dwie nowe zabawki:





Grubościówka 20cm MacAlister do strugania niektórych desek - np wewnętrzna strona deskowania w garażu będzie oheblowana. Czy też deskowanie robiące za nadbitkę. Będzie też trochę słupów i konstrukcji tarasowo-ogrodowych które będą z drewna z tartaku.

Pilarka tarczowa akumulatorowa z Biedronki - Niteo Tools. Kosztowała na Allegro 150zł z akumulatorem 2Ah i ładowarką. Nie spodziewałem się cudów po niej, ale naprawdę daje radę. Ma bardzo stabilną stopę z odlewu aluminium, mój kablowy Skill ma stopę z wytłoczonej blachy, która po czasie jest średnio stabilna, a napewno nie dokładna.

Ponieważ nic z drewna się u mnie nie marnuje, to wykorzystałem deski szalunkowe z płyty garażu na takie cudo a właściwie desek wystarczyło na dwa.





Słynne kobyłki też miały swój udział.



Akumulator piły z Biedronki po zrobieniu dwóch takich leżaków ma jeszcze 2 kreski, więc też pozytywne zaskoczenie. Jedyne co muszę zrobić to chyba wymienię tarczę na taką z większą ilością zębów.

----------


## the_anonim

Hejka gratuluję postępów, widać będzie kolejny wzorowy dziennik.

Jak możesz zrób w wolnej chwili fotki jak ta strugarko-grubościówka obrabia drewno jakieś miękkie i twarde drewno (fotki z bliska) jestem ciekaw czy taki marketowy sprzęt coś jest wart. Fajny bo mały pytanie jak obrabia.

Ps. Jak  będziesz robił takie cudeńka z odpadów to za chwilę będzie Cie kusić żeby z nich korzystać i zamiast budowy będzie plażing. :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:

----------


## ACCel

Czekam tylko na to:



Nawet miałem plażę przed basenem ale trawą zarosła.

Przy okazji macie jeszcze jedną instrukcję z kategorii dla samorobów.

Pompa która była oryginalnie z moim basenem (3000l/h filtr papierowy) kompletnie nie daje rady. Dlatego zrobiłem filtr piaskowy DIY.

Poniżej instrukcja jak zrobić nową pompę basenową z filtrem piaskowym o przepływie 2000l/h.
Wszystkie części są od ręki w Castoramie i nie trzeba nic kleić. Beczkę taniej zamówić na Allegro (35zł z wysyłką). Całkowity koszt około 200zł.

 

Potrzebne będą:
- beczka 30l z blaszaną obejmą,
- 2 opaski ślimakowe skręcane 32-50mm 8zł https://www.castorama.pl/opaska-slim...-id-89648.html
- pompa zatapialna Sthor 8000l/h 128zł https://www.castorama.pl/pompa-zanur...d-1089189.html 
- piasek 0,4-1,5mm 25kg 11zł https://www.castorama.pl/piasek-do-z...g-id-8270.html
- 2x MUFA REDUKCYJNA GREENMILL 1" - 1/2" 5zł https://www.castorama.pl/mufa-redukc...-id-39675.html
- 2x NYPEL REDUKCYJNY GREENMILL Z GWINTEM ZEWNĘTRZNTM 1" NA 3/4" 4zł https://www.castorama.pl/nypel-reduk...-id-40204.html
- 5 sztuk uszczelek wargowych 32mm 4zł https://www.castorama.pl/pierscienie...d-1050957.html
- 1m rura kanalizacyjna 32mm https://www.castorama.pl/rura-kanali...-id-49630.html
- gumowa/lateksowa rękawiczka do uszczelnienia połączeń rur basenowych  :big grin: 
- trochę żwiru
- pusta butelka po wodzie 5l
- włóknina filtrująca albo gąbka, nawet kawałek szmaty powinien być ok.

Instrukcja:
1. W beczce wycinamy otwory na dole i na górze pod nypel. Otwory muszą być po przeciwnych stronach beczki.
2. W otwory wkręcamy nypel od wewnątrz, a od zewnątrz uszczelka i mufa.
3. Obcinamy kawałek rury PCV o długości jak średnica dna beczki, wiercimy otwory "na przestrzał" po całej długości.
4. Rurę wciskamy na nypel na dnie beczki uszczelniając kawałkiem włókniny albo gąbki, nie musi to być jakoś bardzo szczelne.
5. Zasypujemy dno żwirem 1cm powyżej rury.
6. W butelce po wodzie 5l obcinamy dno i górę, zostaje nam plastikowy prostokąt, który przecinamy na dwa kwadraty. Każdy z kwadratów dziurawimy cienkim śrubokrętem, zostawiając 5cm pasek bez dziur na środku. Taki wynalazek zapewni nam bardziej równomierny przepływ wody przez piasek (normalnie ludzie robią jakieś konstrukcje z rurek i kolanek w tym celu, a to jest prostsze rozwiązanie zapewniające ten sam efekt).
7. Kładziemy jeden taki kwadrat na żwir i dosypujemy 2cm żwiru.
8. Kładziemy włókninę albo gąbkę i przykrywamy ją 2 cm żwiru.
9. Sypiemy powoli piasek, uważając na włókninę/gąbkę.
10. Dajemy 1cm żwiru. Drugi podziurawiony kwadrat z butelki i kolejne 2 cm żwiru.
11. Rurę PCV wyginamy na kolejne tworząc kąt 90° (będzie zatkana na zgieciu) tak aby można było wbić ją w piasek przy krawędzi beczki aby była stabilna. Wiercimy otwory w części "poziomej", wciskamy w nypel uszczelniając włókniną/gąbką (nie musi być ekstra szczelne).
12. Zamykamy beczkę, wcześniej na pustej beczce powinniście sprawdzić jej szczelność, jeżeli deko jest nieszczelne mimo uszczelki, trzeba wydłubać uszczelkę bez uszkadzania, wcisnąć w jej miejsce sznurek od snopowiązałek (5-10 warstw) jako podkładkę a potem z powrotem uszczelkę.
13. Tniemy palce od gumowej rękawiczki i naciągamy na mufę przy beczce (ma ona około 32mm), zakładamy rurę z opaską ślimakową. Wlot wody z pompy jest na górze, wylot na dole.
14. Stabilizujemy beczkę lekko wkopujac lub w jakiś inny sposób.
15. Podłączamy pompę do rury i zatapiamy w basenie.
16. Po 5-10 minutach pracy sprawdźmy przepływ napełniając wiaderko ze stoperem, powinien być w okolicy 2000l/godzinę, 10 litrów w ciągu 19 sekund.




W tym sezonie dodam do niej filtr piankowy, bo ten filtr piaskowy nie łapie mikronowej zawiesiny typu wytrącony wapń.





> Jak możesz zrób w wolnej chwili fotki jak ta strugarko-grubościówka obrabia drewno jakieś miękkie i twarde drewno (fotki z bliska) jestem ciekaw czy taki marketowy sprzęt coś jest wart. Fajny bo mały pytanie jak obrabia.


Obrabia tak dobrze jak ostre są noże a drewno wysuszone  :wink:  Na świeżych deskach szalunkowych z widoczną żywicą szło jej trochę gorzej.
Ale ogólnie na większości nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń i jest o niebo lepiej niż to co zamawiałem w tartaku z heblowaniem, bo musiałem to później strugiem ręcznym poprawiać.

Podejrzewam, że w tych urządzeniach bardziej liczy się dokładność geometrii obrabianego drewna, kąty proste przy prowadnicy itp. Tutaj raczej nie będzie cudów, mnie interesuje heblowanie kantówek i szalunków, jak będę chciał zrobić jakiś stół czy coś z samodzielnie wykonanej klejonki itp to się zacznę martwić takimi rzeczami  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

W piątek przyjechało drewno skandynawskie na szkielet garażu oraz wiązary.
Ściany będą z drewna 45x95mm w rozstawie 600mm, wiązary z 45x170 (i 45x95) w rozstawie 1m. Oprócz tego belki nad wjazdami 100x200mm oraz słupy przy wjazdach 140x140mm, które kupiłem "wyselekcjonowane" w miarę suche (przeleżałe) z lokalnego tartaku, sam je ohebluje.



Pod podwaliną będzie papa oraz dodatkowo zaimpregnowana deska 25mm.



Tak się robi szkielet ściany, kolejny nowy nabytek, czyli piła Meec z posuwem. W tle widać tradycyjne kobyłki podpierające deski :wink: 
Deski mają 5,1m więc tnę prawie na pół bez straty materiału.






Niestety pod sam koniec zbijania pierwszej ściany spotkał mnie pierwszy poważny wypadek budowlany w karierze :sad: 

Zbijałem ostatni słupek ściany gwoździarką, która po odrzucie wystrzeliła drugi gwóźdź, a że słupek blokowałem nogą to strzeliłem sobie w stopę :Mad: 

Oczywiście instrukcja przestrzega przed trzymaniem czegokolwiek przez frontem gwoździarki, ale nie pomyślałem, że może ją tak mocno obrócić. Nie mówiąc o takim przypadku, że strzeli drugi raz po odrzucie, chociaż zdarzało się jej to wielokrotnie.
Mogłem też mieć obuwie ochronne, ale podejrzewam, że tylko utrudniło by usunięcie gwoździa. Pracowałem w crocsach, które łatwo dało się przeciąć nożyczkami.

Gwóźdź wszedł w śródstopie pod bardzo małym kątem od spodu, nie trafiając na szczęście w nic ważnego. Próbowałem go usunąć obcęgami, ale niestety gwoździe pierścieniowe nie są łatwe do wyciągnięcia. Po 4 h w szpitalu i dwóch znieczuleniach miejscowych został wyciągnięty. Swoją drogą najbardziej bolesne były te znieczulenia w spód stopy. Zostało mi 4 mm rozcięcie i opuchlizna, przez tydzień albo dwa nie będę mógł się sprawnie poruszać.

Zdjęcie gwoździa i kawałka crocsa po wyciągnięciu. Wystająca część to na szczęście tylko jakieś 2,5 cm.




*Nie polecam nikomu gwoździarki pneumatycznej Meec Tools Red 55-90mm, artykuł numer 071015 sprzedawanej w Jula.*
Potrafi w nieprzewidziany sposób wystrzelić dwa gwoździe. Bardzo trudno wyczuć spust i kontrolować odrzut aby nie wystrzeliła dwóch gwoździ.* Nie posiada przełącznika trybu na pojedynczy wystrzał.*
Poza tym ma problemy z dobijaniem gwoździ 90mm, nawet po wyregulowaniu na maksymalne zagłębienie.

Spróbuję ją zwrócić, bo Jula daje 60 dni, w zamian kupuję Ottensena, który ma przełącznik trybu pojedynczego.

----------


## sebcioc55

Cale szczescie ze tylko stopa dostala! Druga rzecz to odziez i obuwie na budowie trzeba miec konkretne. Jest mnostwo wygodnych butow roboczych, ja ostatnio chodze w butach S3 Base Marathon - polecam, a naprawde wygodne ale niestety drogie są Engelbert Strauss Arges.
Co do gwozdziarki to mowilem Ci ze lepsza wydaje sie ta ottenstena, zrobilem nia cale pokrycie garazu i nie tylko i ani razu mi nie wywinela zadnego manewru.

BTW: Safety first!

----------


## kocbeat

Do tego filtra basenowego pasuje jeszcze taki podgrzewacz przepływowy, ponoć ma sporą moc:

----------


## the_anonim

Powiem Ci że patrząc na zdjęcie wygląda to groźnie, dużo zdrówka życzę, szkoda że taka wtopa na początku, mam nadzieję że pierwsza i ostania. Pilnujcie się samoroby i powodzenia.

----------


## ACCel

> Do tego filtra basenowego pasuje jeszcze taki podgrzewacz przepływowy, ponoć ma sporą moc:


Czemu nie, jeżeli działa, dostarczenie energii cieplnej dla kilkunastu metrów sześciennych wody to nietrywialna sprawa.
Taką właśnie pompkę z filtrem miałem oryginalnie.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Na szczęście gwóźdź nie trafił w nic ważnego, więc tydzień później jestem już na chodzie.

Nabyłem takie "sandałki" S1P. Super wygodne.



Tak wygląda pierwsza ściana, którą przerwałem w zeszłym tygodniu.



Mam też nową gwoździarkę Ottensen 4PROFN34100 50-100 mm. Pudełko ma takie samo jak Meec, folia bąbelkowa, okulary, klucze w zestawie są takie samo, ale samo urządzenie jest całkiem inne.
Gwoździarka Ottensen jest klasę wyżej niż Meec, ma prostą regulację zagłębienia gwoździ pokrętłem, bez problemu zagłębia gwoździe pierścieniowe 90 mm, nie muszę nic dobijać. Ma przełącznik na pojedynczy wystrzał, materiały też w dotyku są lepsze. Sposób ładowania także, bo wsuwa się gwoździe od spodu i zapadka je sama łapie. Na niekorzyść krótsza gwarancja - 12 miesięcy. Głównie z powodu 3 lat gwarancji wybrałem wcześniej Meeca, nie spodziewałem że te dwa produkty się tak mocno różnią.

Na stronie "producenta" kosztowała 531 zł z dostawą, ale nie wiadomo czemu teraz jest za 1049 zł. Na Allegro w dalszym ciągu po 559 zł.



Drewno mam firmy JGA oraz jakiejś drugiej ze Szwecji.




Dzisiaj robię kolejną ścianę, ale burza mi przerwała.



Zastanawiam się dlaczego płyta garażu schnie w takie wzorki. Po wyschnięciu nie widać nic takiego. Ten fragment jest zatarty.
Ktoś mi wytłumaczy?

----------


## Dulin7

Mleczko cementowe popekalo i daje taki efekt. U mnie bylo to samo jak plyta sucha zarnej ryski ani pekniecia a wystarczylo polac woda i pokazywala sie taka siatka.

----------


## ACCel

Wszedłem przypadkiem na emapę i widzę że mam pozwolenie na budowę z datą 2020.06.25. czyli dokładnie po 2 miesiącach od złożenia projektu i 5 miesiącach od podpisania umowy z architekt. Ekstra :big grin: 

Ciekawe kiedy będzie do odbioru.

Jest tylko jedno ale, czy zawsze jak coś buduję to musi ciągle padać?
Najgorzej będzie z ławą fundamentową, bo mam glinę i będę musiał pilnować, żeby nie zamokła przed wylaniem betonu.

Edit:
Może po wykonaniu wykopu od razu zasypię go piaskiem na jakieś 20cm i zagęszczę, żeby nie zrobiło się gliniaste błoto. Potem ławę będę kopał w tym piasku i glinie, wystarczy dwa dni bez deszczu na wykopanie i zalanie ławy tak aby glina pod ławą nie zamokła.

----------


## Marek.M

Teraz to może być bardzo ciężko. Lustro wody gruntowej się podniosło i to mocno. Nie wiem jak w ogóle u Ciebie to wygląda.

----------


## ACCel

Niestety, u mnie woda stoi na powierzchni, bo nie ma gdzie odpływać. Mam hodowlę żab w bajorku pod oknem.

----------


## Marek.M

> Niestety, u mnie woda stoi na powierzchni, bo nie ma gdzie odpływać. Mam hodowlę żab w bajorku pod oknem.


No u mnie też bardzo wysoko wody gruntowe. Teraz po ostatnich opadach to już w ogóle. Jak będę się budował to pierwsze co muszę zdrenować działkę. Na szczęście rów jest blisko.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Przyjęli Ci tego meeca?

----------


## ACCel

Odebrałem pozwolenie na budowę od architekt, teraz tylko dwa tygodnie na uprawomocnienie i można budować :cool: 

Podobno mam szczęście mieszkać w najlepszej pod względem urzędniczym gminie w okolicy. WZ wydają prawie w terminie, osoba obsługująca PnB w starostwie uwija się w terminie itp. W sąsiednich gminach trwa to kilka razy dłużej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Jeszcze nie budować, jeszcze KB musi założyć dziennik budowy. Na to wszystko też poczekasz kilka dni.

----------


## ACCel

Tak tak, wiem.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Odebrałem pozwolenie na budowę, dokładnie 2 miesiące po złożeniu papierów. Podobno mam szczęście mieszkać w gminie, gdzie wszystko idzie zgodnie z ustawowymi terminami.


Budowy garażu ciąg dalszy, stawiamy pierwszą ścianę. Pod ścianę trafiają paski papy. Druga ściana też złożona i czeka na postawienie.



I druga ściana, trochę nieostre zdjęcie.



Następnego dnia kolejna.




Niestety zawsze gdy coś buduję trafiam na deszczowy rok. Jak budowałem dom letniskowy często padało, w tym roku to już całkowicie tragedia. Na dodatek przeplata się to z upalnym słońcem, które też nie jest zbyt komfortowe do pracy.

A przy budowie domu będę musiał wykopać fundamenty w glinie, która nie może złapać dużo wilgoci bo się uplastyczni.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Pogoda pozwala to jedziemy dalej. Belki i słupy przy wjeździe do garażu są z drewna z tartaku, które trzeba oheblować.
Belki mają przekrój 10x20 cm, słupy 14x14 cm.



Co jest wygodniejsze - przesuwać trzymetrową belkę o wadze 30-40kg, czy grubościówkę o wadze 25kg?  :big grin: 




Tyle zabawy z grubościówką wystarczyło, żeby się przekonać, że warto kupić strugane drewno 3-4x drożej niż się bawić w samodzielne struganie. Planowałem zrobić pełne deskowanie garażu z desek szalunkowych 25 mm oheblowanych, bo dach będzie widoczny od środka, teraz wiem, że kupię deskę fasadową 15-20 mm na pióro-wpust i zamontuję ją ładną stroną do środka jako deskowanie dachu.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

I pierwsza belka jest na swoim miejscu.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

I kolejna, a potem ulewa.



Następnie wezmę się za składanie wiązarów.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Działaj tak dalej a dojdziesz do mądrego wniosku ze po co męczyć kręgosłup z murowaniem jak można w szkielecie fajnie i szybko zbudować cały domek. Potrzebne sprzęty już masz, więc do dzieła...

----------


## ACCel

*Jak zaprojektować samodzielnie wiązary.* Część pierwsza.

To jest informacja dla osób, które rozumieją co robią, cokolwiek zrobicie według tej instrukcji robicie *na własną odpowiedzialność*.
W przypadku domu na pozwolenie na budowę to raczej nie przejdzie, ale dla garaży czy budynków na zgłoszenie można tak zrobić.

Istnieje kilka narzędzi darmowych do zaprojektowania wiązarów, jednym z nich jest testowa wersja programu Truss4:
https://www.finesoftware.eu/roof-truss-design/ Program ten jest dosyć skomplikowany w użyciu ale jakby ktoś się postarał to sobie zaprojektuje wiązary.

Drugim jest Medeek Truss Designer: http://design.medeek.com/calculator/calculator.pl
Ten to po prostu kalkulator online, wadą jest że wszystko jest w jednostkach amerykańskich i trzeba sobie przeliczyć.

Skorzystamy z drugiego bo jest dużo prostszy (i on-line).
Na początek podstawowe parametry:
- Typ wiązara - Fink (3/4) stężenia w kształcie litery W, 4 sekcje na górze, 3 na dole, maksymalna rozpiętość 32 stopy czyli 9,75 m.
- Rozpiętość: 8,3 m = 27.23 ft. (stóp)
- Rozstaw: 1 m = 40 in. (cali)
- Podparcie: 93 mm = 3,7 in.
- Okap: 0,8 m = 31.5 in.
- Kąt dachu (top chord pitch/nachylenie pasa górnego) liczony jest także w Ameryce trochę inaczej, jako stosunek długości boków, w moim wypadku 25 stopni = 5.6/12.

Potem włączamy także analizy obciążenia wiatrem i śniegiem:
- Domyślnie mamy tam obciążenie wiatrem 115 mph czyli 185 km/h, oznacza to wytrzymałość na 3 sekundy podmuchu o takiej prędkości, zostawmy takie. I strefa wiatrowa w Polsce to wiar 20 m/s czyli 72 km/h.
- Dla śniegu mamy tam domyślnie 30 psf, ustawiamy 40 psf. II strefa śniegowa w Polsce to 0,9 kN/m2 (90kg/m2) czyli 18,7 psf.
- Pokrycie dachu (roof surface) - dla utrudnienia wybieramy Gont (Asphals shingles) bo dach będzie stał przez jakiś czas przykryty papą, jest to powierzchnia szorstka przetrzymująca śnieg co ma wpływ na obciążenie.

Oraz dodajemy obciążenie stałe górnego pasa pokryciem (Top Chord Dead Load) powiedzmy 55kg/m2 = 11 psf (dachówka to jakieś 40kg/m2).

Możemy też zmienić CSI oraz JSI są to jakby procentowe indeksy określające jaki mamy zapas wytrzymałości ponad normy (1.00 = 100% = normatywny zapas).

Mamy tam też pewne założenia projektowe:
- TC Bracing: OSB 7/16 in. - stężenie pasa górnego (top chord) z OSB o grubości 11mm - w moim wypadku deskowanie z boazerii 15 lub 19 mm.
- BC Bracing: 10	ft. o/c - stężenie pasa dolnego (bottom chord) co 3 metry (10 stóp)




Po wykonaniu projektowania dostajemy konkretne wymiary wiązarów wraz z płytkami, niestety kolczastymi, o płytkach na gwoździe będzie w następnej części.
Główna część obliczeń wygląda tak:



*Ważna uwaga* wymiary drewna w Ameryce podaje się w calach przed suszeniem i struganiem więc drewno 2x4 ma nie 50x100 mm tylko 38x89 mm, ale dostępne w Polsce drewno skandynawskie ma jeszcze inne wymiary czyli 45x95 mm, co powoduje że daje nam dodatkowy margines obciążenia (+5-6% na szerokość, +18% na grubość).

Widzimy przekroje drewna 2x6 - w drewnie skandynawskim to będzie 45x145 mm, 2x4 - 45x95 mm.
Jeden punkt jest na czerwono Bearing (@Heel) - podparcie na stopie - czyli oczep mojej ściany z drewna o szerokości 95 mm jest za wąski na takie obciążenie. Dam drugą warstwę oczepu o szerokości 145 mm aby lepiej rozłożyła obciążenie na słupki ścian.
Jak widzimy pas górny 45x145 i dolny 45x95 (?!) ma CSI 99-100%. Ja dla świętego spokoju oba te elementy zwiększyłem na 45x170 mm. Koszt żaden, a będzie jeszcze ekstra zapas.

A nasz wiązar wygląda tak:


W kolejnych częściach - jak to przenieść na drewno, oraz dobór płytek perforowanych i gwoździ.

----------


## ACCel

*Jak zaprojektować samodzielnie wiązary.* Część druga.

Przy wyliczonych przekrojach drewna widzimy też jakieś skróty. 



Oznaczają one rodzaj oraz klasę drewna:
- SPF - spruce/pine/fir - świerk/sosna/jodła,
- HF - hemlock/fir - choina zachodnia/jodła olbrzymia - drzewa osiągające 40-100 m wysokości w Ameryce Północnej,
- stud - klasa na słupki w szkielecie,
- No. 2 - klasa wizualna z niedużą ilością sęków,
- SS - select structural - najwyższa klasa do celów konstrukcyjnych.

Więc w poprzednim przykładzie na pas dolny zostało wybrane drewno niedostępne na naszym rynku.
A co jest dostępne na naszym rynku? Głównie świerk skandynawski w klasie C24. Co to oznacza?
- wytrzymałość na zginanie 24 MPa = 3480 psi
- wytrzymałość na ściskanie wzdłuż włókien 21 MPa = 3045 psi
- wytrzymałość na ściskanie w poprzek włókien 2,5 MPa = 362 psi
- wytrzymałość na rozciąganie wzdłuż włókien 14 MPa = 2030 psi
- wytrzymałość na rozciąganie w poprzek włókien 0,5 MPa = 72 psi

Jak się to ma do drewna amerykańskiego? Mamy świerk czyli spruce (SPF).



Jak widzimy wartości projektowe dla świerku alaskańskiego są o połowę niższe niż dla świerku skandynawskiego C24. W materiałach amerykańskich wytrzymałość porównywalną do C24 ma tylko southern pine - sosna taeda rosnąca na południu USA.

Mimo tego przyjmujemy, że nasze drewno C24 to SPF SS i w kalkulatorze musimy wymusić rodzaj drewna na Spruce-Pine-Fir (zostawiając klasę na AUTO):



Przy okazji zmieniam też podparcie z 3.7 in. na 5.5 in. i sprawdzamy ponownie.

Nasz wiązar dostał inny pas dolny, z drewna SPF SS 2x6 czyli w naszym wypadku skandynawskie 45x145.





Ale tak jak już pisałem ja daję 45x170 dla dodatkowego zapasu. Przy 19,36 mb pasa górnego i dolngo daje to 0,1263m3 vs 0,1481m3 na wiązar, czyli różnica 32zł brutto na sztuce.
Koszt jednego wiązara o rozpiętości 8,3 m to 19,36 mb x 45x170 + 6,46 mb x 45-95 czyli 0,1755 m3/263zł za drewno C24 po 1500zł brutto, do tego jakieś 100zł na płytki i gwoździe.


W kolejnych częściach - jak to przenieść na drewno, oraz dobór płytek perforowanych i gwoździ.

ps. ciekawostka - angielskie słowo na świerk - spruce wywodzi się z polskiego wyrażenia "z Prus"  :big grin:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na płytki i gwoździe raczej pójdzie trochę więcej. Żelastwo jest drogie, tylko pojedyncze sztuki wydają się niedrogie, ale jak się zliczy potrzebną ilość płytki na jedną i drugą stronę plus do tego gwoździe to wyjdzie za to na pewno więcej. Nie wiem czy widziałeś jak to robi Łukasz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcqxKaQHzHg ale on ma mniejszą rozpiętość wiązara a mimo to jakoś jego wygląda solidniej. Jeszcze zwróć uwagę na wagę takiego wiązara bo jakoś to trzeba zamontować, no chyba że coś wynajmiesz, ale jak to przeniesiesz aby gdzieś zeskładować to już nie wiem. Na pewno przyda się pomoc chociaż jednej osoby do dźwigania. Jak to widzisz?

----------


## ACCel

100zł na jeden wiązar, jutro będzie dostawa płytek. 20 sztuk na jeden wiązar.

Widziałem, on robi na sklejce, trochę więcej roboty. On robi wiązar typu Howe, takich chyba uczą polskich konstruktorów na studiach  :big grin:   Pewnie łatwo się je projektuje bez specjalistycznego oprogramowania, bo mi konstruktor też taki zaprojektował dla domu, a właściwie Double Howe, rozpiętość 10,2m.

Będzie ważył jakieś 60-80kg. Do montażu będę zamawiał dźwig albo jakiegoś HDSa, a do przeniesienia się ktoś znajdzie.

----------


## ACCel

*Jak zaprojektować samodzielnie wiązary.* Część trzecia

Jak to teraz przenieść na drewno? Niestety funkcja exportu do Sketchupa lub DWG nie działa w tym kalkulatorze. A my potrzebujemy dokładne wymiary do przycięcia każdego elementu.

Najprościej w Sketchupie zrobić sobie siatkę z charakterystycznymi punktami z obrazka i potem narysować poszczególne deski obracając je i tnąc (np "intersect with selection"). To proste ułożenie w trójkąty i każdy po tutorialu z YT powinien sobie poradzić  :yes: 

Tworząc model w sketchupie, weźcie pod uwagę niedokładności drewna, np partia 45x95 którą dostałem w rzeczywistości ma 45x93  :eek: 
Dopasowałem też długości połaci dachu do konkretnej dachówki na długość i szerokość, żeby nie było niespodzianek.

Powstaje coś takiego:



Naniesione są wszystkie charakterystyczne wymiary ułatwiające poskładanie całości oraz potwierdzenie że geometria wiązara jest ok po złożeniu.

Kopiujemy poszczególne elementy i je też wymiarujemy do cięcia.






Mając długości poszczególnych elementów możemy przystąpić do optymalizacji zamówienia drewna.
Mój dostawca miał 45x170 w długościach 4,8 m i 5,4 m oraz 45x95 w długościach 3,6 m, 4,5 m, 5,1 m. Niestety nie mieli dłuższego 45x170, a pas górny ma elementy o długości 5,519 m, dlatego trzeba wprowadzić cięcie i łączenie w elemencie. Z tego co widzę łączenia robi się w górnym segmencie pasa górnego, oraz środkowym segmencie pasa dolnego.
W moim wypadku zastosowałem tutaj dwa kawałki 4,8 m (cała deska) + 0,719 m. W przypadku pasa dolnego jest podobnie 4,8m + 3,52m.
Krótsze kawałki wycinam z deski 5,4m, dzieląc ją na 0,719 + 0,719 + 3,52 i mamy minimalny odpad.

Deski tniemy na ukośnicy z posuwem, praktycznie wszystkie kąty udaje się na niej uzyskać poza 25 stopniami pasa dolnego, tutaj kombinuję z rozpoczęciem na ukośnicy, a potem piłlarką ręczną.
Przed cięciem staramy się sprawdzić czy deska nie ma wygięcia i ewentualnie dajemy je do góry.

Tak wyglądają deski na pierwszy wiązar dla wzoru.












Kolor drewna zależy od tego jak długo leżało na słońcu  :big grin: 

Nanosimy punkty gdzie mają łączyć się poszczególne elementy. Po złożeniu wzoru okazało się, że jest szczelina przy pasie górnym z lewej strony - szukałem błędu w projekcie a okazuje się, że deska na pas górny jest krzywa. Przy dokładności cięcia rzędu milimetra dwóch wszystko powinno się ładnie zejść.

Po sprawdzeniu pierwszego wiązara, bierzemy poszczególne elementy i używamy ich jako wzorca do cięcia pozostałych. Najlepiej odznaczać go nożykiem do tapet a nie ołówkiem, tolerancja dokładności będzie najlepsza.

Tak wygląda komplet pasów górnych.




W następnej części - dobór płytek perforowanych oraz gwoździ.

----------


## ACCel

*Jak zaprojektować samodzielnie wiązary*. Część czwarta.

Dobór płytek oraz gwoździ część pierwsza.

Jeżeli chodzi o płytki to kalkulator liczy tylko dla płytek kolczastych, ale jak spojrzymy na wymiary tych płytek oraz grubość 0,9 mm to możemy założyć że dowolna płytka perforowana większa niż podane tam płytki kolczaste będzie ok.

Przy doborze płytek bierze się pod uwagę siły działające na nie w następujący sposób:



W naszym przypadku kluczowa jest inna kwestia - ilość oraz umiejscowienie gwoździ i głównie tym powinniśmy się kierować przy doborze płytek - aby zmieściła się wystarczająca liczba gwoździ nadająca naszej konstrukcji nośność.

Czasami myślę, że wiązar z łącznikami ze sklejki sklejonymi klejem do drewna byłby dużo bardziej wytrzymały, ale płytki metalowe są tańsze i łatwiejsze w wykonaniu.

Do płytek stosuje się specjalne gwoździe karbowane nazywane anchor. Mają 4 mm a otwór w płytce 5 mm, w związku z tym gwóźdź ma poszerzenie przy łebku które klinuje się w otworze.

Jak umiejscawia się gwoździe? Zgodnie z Eurokodem 5 (link) przy gwoździach 4 mm należy zachować następujące odległości (materiał Simpson Strong Tie):

Minimalne odległości gwoździ od końca i boku elementu drewnianego:
  - odległość gwoździa od nieobciążonego końca elementu a3,c = 10d = 10 x 4 = 40mm
  - odległość gwoździa od obciążonego końca elementu a3,t = 15d = 15 x 4 = 60mm
  - odległość gwoździa od nieobciążonego boku elementu a4,c = 5d = 5 x 4 = 20mm
  - odległość gwoździa od obciążonego boku elementu a4,t = 7d = 7 x 4 = 28mm

Minimalne rozstawy gwoździ:
- rozstaw gwoździ w szeregu wzdłuż włókien a1 = 0,7 x 10d = 0,7 x 10 x 4 = 28mm
- rozstaw gwoździ w szeregu w poprzek włókien a2 = 0,7 x 5d = 0,7 x 5 x 4 = 14mm



Możemy także posiłkować się ładnym narzędziem online firmy DMX, które pomaga umiejscowić gwoździe:
http://pp.dmxsystem.com/



Jest jeszcze jeden warunek umiejscawiania gwoździ określony w Eurokodzie:
Jeżeli t2 - l jest większe niż 4d (16 mm) to gwoździe bez nawierconych otworów wbijane z obu stron mogą nachodzić na siebie.


Najkrótsze gwoździe anchor jakie można kupić mają 4x40 mm (Simpson produkuje jeszcze 35 mm). Płytka ma 2 mm.
45 - 40 + 2 = 7 mm co nie jest większe od 16 mm
45 - 35 + 2 = 12 mm co nie jest większe od 16 mm

Tego warunku niestety nie da się dotrzymać w drewnie skandynawskim 45 mm. Minimalne grubości drewna to 48 mm dla anchor 35, oraz 51 mm dla anchor 40.

Ogólnie wszystkie warunki służą temu aby drewno się nie rozwarstwiło i dla nas kluczowe są elementy na które działa siła rozciągająca - dłuższy krzyżulec, łączenie dolnego pasa wiązara oraz łączenie dolnego i górnego pasa wiązara.

----------


## ACCel

*Jak zaprojektować samodzielnie wiązary*. Część piąta.

Dobór płytek oraz gwoździ część druga.

Kalkulator wyliczył nam obciążenia poszczególnych węzłów wiązara w lbs czyli funtach, właściwie są to funty siły. W *przybliżeniu* można to liczyć jak kilogramy siły gdzie 1 funt to 0,5 kg. A normalna jednostka czyli 1 kN to 100 kg. Zatem dzielimy podane tam tysiące funtów na 200 i mamy kN:



Jak liczymy dopuszczalne obciążenie gwoździ?

Przykładowy materiał akademicki dla wiązara łączonego sklejką http://skibicki.zut.edu.pl/fileadmin...polaczenia.pdf

I kolejny z płytką perforowaną http://www.pg.gda.pl/~krogu/Polaczenia.pdf

Z obu wynika że nośność gwoździa na ścinanie w drewnie to około 0,7 - 0,8 kN, narzędzie DMX pokazuje około 1kN na parę gwoździ (0,5 kN na jeden).

Kontrowersyjnie materiał Simpson Strong Tie zakłada 2x większe wytrzymałości:



> Płytki perforowane przenoszą siły rozciągające. Zaleca się stosowanie dwóch płytek na każde połączenie. W przypadku połączeń jednostronnych należy uwzględnić mimośród. W przypadku mocowania gwoździami pierścieniowymi CNA lub wkrętami CSA można przyjąć wyliczenia obowiązujące dla płytek grubych również w przypadku płytek o grubości 1, 5mm. Wartości charakterystyczne na rozciąganie dla płytek należy wyliczyć w następujący sposób:
> Dla stali S250GD+Z275.: Rk = Aef x 297 N/mm
> Wartość obliczeniową wylicza się przy = 1, 3 oraz powierzchni przekroju netto
> Aef = A x T x 0,75
> Również w innych połączeniach, np. połączenia krzyżowe w wiązarach kratowych, stosowane są płytki perforowane, wymagane jest tutaj przeprowadzenie dowodu statycznego.
> PRZYKŁAD:
> Elementy drewniane o przekroju 100x160mm i 100x120mm, wybrane płytki perforowane NP15/80/240 z gwoździami pierścieniowymi 2x6 CNA 4.0 x 50.
> 
> F1,d = 14,5 kN, Klasa trwania obciążenia = krótkotrwałe
> ...


Przy okazji widać tutaj przykład obliczenia nośności płytek na rozciąganie.


Weźmy sobie dla przykładu połączenie dolnego i górnego pasa wiązara. Mamy tam 3623 lbs czyli około 1800 kg siły czyli 18kN. Akurat pasuje do materiałów Simpsona. Żeby przenieść takie obciążenie zgodnie tymi materiałami potrzebujemy po 6 gwoździ z każdej strony deski czyli 12 gwoździ z każdej strony złącza, czyli w sumie 24 gwoździe.

Z materiałów DMX wynika, że potrzebujemy 18 gwoździ na każdą stronę deski, 36 na połowę złącza i 72 na całe złącze.

Z materiałów akademickich 18kN / 0,7 na połowę złącza czyli 26 czyli po 13 na każdą stronę deski i 52 w sumie.

Ciekawe rozbieżności.

Ja zastosowałem w tym miejscu płytkę 14x400 i po 20 gwoździ na stronę deski, 80 na całe złącze. Zachowując wskazane odstępy między krawędziami i gwoździami.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Tak wygląda zestaw płytek do łączenia wiązara.



200 x 300 do łączenia na szczycie
140 x 400 do łączenia pasa dolnego z górnym po obu stronach
120 x 260 do łączenia krzyżulców z pasem dolnym oraz łączenia desek
 60 x 240 do łączenia krótszego krzyżulca z pasem górnym

Oraz kątowniki i łączniki krokwiowe do łączenia wiązarów ze szkieletem.

Całość z dostawą kosztowała 803zł na 7 kompletów (1 na zapas) czyli 114,71zł za jeden wiązar.

Koszt jednego wiązara o rozpiętości 8,3 m to 19,36 mb x 45x170 + 6,46 mb x 45-95 czyli 0,1755 m3 = 263 zł brutto za drewno plus 114,71 zł za płytki i mocowania, do tego 2,5 kg gwoździ za 35zł, *w sumie 415 zł za sztukę*. Można zaokrąglić do 450 zł wliczając niewielkie odpady drewna i koszt transportu.

Cięcie pozostałych elementów:





A tak przymierzam gdy nie uda się uzyskać kąta na ukośnicy:



Jedyne co nie udało się przyciąć w całości na ukośnicy to pas dolny, zaczynałem go na ukośnicy a dokańczałem pilarką. Niestety zdjęć brak  :wink: 

Zbiłem półtora wiązara i zacząłem się rozglądać za kolejną dostawą gwoździ i na szczęście zobaczyłem że jest coś takiego jak gwoździe anchor łączone taśmą. A jeżeli są takie gwoździe to jest i gwoździarka!  :big grin: 

Zgodnie z zasadą "zaoszczędzam furę kasy robiąc to samemu, to trzeba sobie ułatwiać życie, żeby się nie wykończyć" nabyłem gwoździarkę za 369 zł, taniocha!



Gwoździe łączone papierem są po 69zł za 5kg, normalne po 50zł/5kg więc różnica żadna.

Gwoździarka na gwoździe anchor działa trochę inaczej niż taka zwykła, po pierwsze zabezpieczenie jest wyzwalane naciskiem na gwóźdź, a sam gwóźdź wystaje tak że łatwo się nim celuje w otwór płytki.
Model który kupiłem ma też kilka wad, po pierwsze wystrzały są bardzo głośne, pod drugie strzela bardzo mocno i estetyka płytek na tym cierpi, no i pod koniec paska gwoździ ma problemy ze zwalnianiem blokady, trzeba często "strzelać" sprężyną magazynka aby gwóźdź był załadowany, a pasek ma tyko 25 gwoździ.
Ale ułatwia pracę ekstremalnie. Jedyny wysiłek to że trzeba się schylać  :roll eyes: 

Poniżej widzicie różnicę między dwoma typami gwoździ. Gwoździe z gwoździarki mają mniejszy ale za to grubszy łepek.



A tak wygląda strzał w metal.



Róźne złącza:










Po prawej wzorzec wiązara z "ogranicznikami", po lewej dwa wiązary.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Wiem że wszystko ładnie opisywałeś jak to trzeba bić te gwoździe, co ile itp, ale patrząc na płytkę kolczastą ile ona ma tych kolców co łączą w wiązarach, a tym ile Ty dajesz gwoździ to mam wątpliwość i coś mi dzwoni że mało tych gwoździ dajesz. Nie wygląda to zbyt solidnie. Można sobie samemu zrobić wiązar, ale nie lepiej było odżałować te parę stówek i dać to jakiemuś konstruktorowi co by Ci to dokładnie przeliczył? Wystarczy że gdzieś coś źle wpisałeś i wszystkie obliczenia biorą w łeb. Pisałeś że dasz więcej gwoździ niż wychodzi w obliczeniach, ale i tak nie wydaje się o na zbyt solidne. Samo łączenie dwóch kantówek wygląda jak byk że jest za mało tych gwoździ, nawet widać jak płytka jest lekko wypukła. Coś mi tu nie pasuje.

----------


## ACCel

Kolec ma przekrój 1-1,5mm, a gwóźdź 4mm  :big grin:  Nawet się zastanawiam czy tyle gwoździ to nie za dużo i czy nie osłabią drewna.

Spokojnie to tylko garaż nie zawali się.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Nie ważne czy garaż czy dom, wiązar musi być pewny. Nie jedni mają domy tej szerokości co Ty masz swój wiązar. Własnie zastanawia mnie czy się to wytrzyma. Nie chodzi mi o zaklęcia życzeniowe, tylko o realia czyli w zimie jak sypnie śnieg (choć wygląda na to że zim już nie będzie) czy jak przyjdzie silny wiatr. Moim zdaniem gwoździe powinny być jeszcze bliżej samego łączenia na te 1,5-2cm, a jak nie gwoździe to choćby jakiś wkręt, bo on nie osłabi drewna, a dociągnie płytkę do drewna by nie było szpary. Ale rób jak uważasz, choć takie wkręty będzie można zawsze później dołożyć, jak będziesz widział że coś gdzieś się rozjeżdża. Nie zapomnij tylko o stężeniach tych wiązarów, bo dopiero stężenia ustabilizują Ci całą konstrukcję.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

W sobotę zakończyłem robienie wiązarów - 6 sztuk. Całość trwała 2 tygodnie, w rzeczywistości to jakieś 4 dni robocze, głównie dzięki gwoździarce  :big grin: 



Uważni zauważą, że jeden kawałek pasa górnego jest odwrotnie  :jaw drop:  "Rożek" się utnie i obróci przy montażu deski okapowej i będzie pan zadowolony :tongue: 

Nabrałem też wprawy z tą gwoździarką, już się nie zacina, trzeba w odpowiednim momencie załadować nowy magazynek. A zmniejszenie ciśnienia w kompresorze powoduje, że płytki nie są wyginane.





Tak wygląda spasowanie elementów po drugiej stronie zbitego złącza.







Przygotowałem też podwójny oczep z uchwytami do wiązarów.






Teraz trzeba tylko zamówić dźwig :bye: 

Edit: dźwig zamówiony na jutro, 150zł/h, minimum 4h, dojazd wliczany w koszt.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Nie lepiej było zamiast dźwigu to koparkę? Tez to podniesie na taką wysokość a będzie taniej i max 2 godziny Ci starczy, pewni i w godzinę by się uwinęła. Może nawet jakaś koparka przy okazji mogłaby Ci to pomóc wpakować na dach. Płytki dawałeś tylko z jednej strony?

----------


## ACCel

Chciałem dźwig, bo do domu na pewno będę potrzebował dźwig.
Złącze z płytek perforowanych musi być obustronne, dziwne pytanie  :tongue:

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Niestety operator dźwigu poinformował mnie, że dźwig się popsuł i najwcześniej może być za tydzień. Ale tak się złożyło że miałem zamówioną koparkę na wyrównywanie terenu. Koparka miała zasięgi na styk do tych wymiarów ale dała radę.

Najpierw wyciągamy pierwszy wiązar ze środka garażu i od razu go montuję.



Potem kolejne idą na bok.



I montujemy kolejne, stosując tymczasowe stężenia.



I do końca.



Całość zajęła 2 godziny i 15 minut. Teraz będę musiał wszystko wyrównać idealnie i zamontować docelowe stężenia, potem czas na pokrycie.

Co można ulepszyć w całym procesie:
- Od razu równać do żyłki, koparką się nie da zamontować skrajnych i potem rozciągnąć żyłkę i montować środkowe, ponieważ koparka ma za małą wysokość podnoszenia.
- Zrobić wcześniej otwory na kątowniki mocujące - płytki perforowane nie pokrywają się otworami z kątownikami, trzeba wiercić otwory w płytkach.
- Dwie osoby - jedna na dole mocuje pasy, druga montuje na górze - mniej latania.

Uniwersalna porada dla wszystkich z innej beczki. Koparki kołowe (takie obrotowe) to dużo sprawniejszy sprzęt od koparko-ładowarek. Jak robicie równanie terenu, wykopy pod fundament czy zasypywanie, to zamawiajcie właśnie koparki kołowe. Mega szybka i dokładna robota, koszt powinien być podobny albo tylko nieznacznie droższy. W moim wypadku obie kosztują 120zł/h.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Teraz to w całości wygląda jak mega garaż. Rozumiem że słupek na środku podcienia Ci zostanie. Z dachem zanim pokrycie to jeszcze jest co robić.

----------


## ACCel

Tak, słupek musi zostać bo inaczej ta belka musiałaby mieć jakiś ogromny przekrój - prawie połowa ciężaru dachu się na niej opiera.

----------


## ACCel

Połamałem trzy bity PZ2 w ciągu jednego dnia, wkręcając wkręty 5x90.  Trzeba w końcu kupić dobre bity udarowe.




Wygląda na to że padnie na Milwaukee.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Krzyżaki są beznadziejne, najlepiej kupować śruby na torx. Krzyżak dobry do płyt gk czy na małe wkręty. Ja nawet do osb kręciłem torxy bo lepiej się nimi pracuje.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Impregnacja drewna.

Niby taka prosta sprawa, kupujecie zaimpregnowane drewno i po kłopocie. Ale niestety tak nie jest. Jak kupicie zielone drewno to kompletnie nie wiadomo czym i jak to jest zaimpregnowane.

Ciekawy materiał Lasów Państwowych: http://www.lasy.gov.pl/pl/pro/publik...-dla-lesnictwa




> Głównymi czynnikami powodującymi niszczenie drewna są grzyby, owady i ogień. W celu nadania drewnu odporności przeciw tym czynnikom nasyca się je 
>  odpowiednimi impregnatami. W zależności od składu chemicznego, postaci i właściwości środki biobójcze, produkowane obecnie w Unii Europejskiej i stosowane w budownictwie, dzielimy na:
> • olejowe,
> • rozpuszczalnikowe (rozpuszczane w roztworach organicznych),
> • solne (rozpuszczane w wodzie i dyspersje wodne wodorozcieńczalne).
> Zaletą środków rozpuszczalnikowych jest zarówno ich trudna wymywalność po utrwaleniu się w drewnie, jak i zwiększona głębokość wnikania w drewno suche oraz powietrzno-suche. Dlatego też przy stosowaniu tradycyjnych metod powierzchniowej aplikacji norma zużycia tych preparatów przy impregnacji drewna
> bielastego (miękkiego) może być zwiększona o 25%.
> Wadą większości środków solnych jest ich wymywalność oraz konieczność suszenia zaimpregnowanego drewna i materiałów
> drewnopochodnych przed wbudowaniem. Trwałość biochronna preparatów solnych, wprowadzonych do drewna przy użyciu tradycyjnych metod powierzchniowych, wynosi około 10 lat, a niektórych bio- i ogniochronnych, stosowanych na wolnej przestrzeni, do 5 lat. Po upływie tego czasu drewno należy doimpregnować, ponieważ własności grzybo- i owadochronne niektórych impregnatów gwałtownie maleją (według badań prowadzonych w połowie lat 80. XX w. o około 50%). Wyjątek stanowią środki solne stosowane do drewna, których składnik chemiczny trwale wiąże się z celulozą i dzięki temu, po utrwaleniu, są w pewnych warunkach ekspozycji zewnętrznej drewna praktycznie niewymywane z tkanki drzewnej (na przykład czwartorzędowe związki amoniowe). 
> ...



Dalej w tym dokumencie mamy tabelkę z wieloma dostępnymi (na rok 2009) impregnatami oraz informacją przed czym chronią.

Bazą najbardziej typowych środków są kwas borowy oraz boraks w stężeniu kilku procent, oraz węglan miedzi i wodorotlenek miedzie dlatego typowy jest kolor zielono-niebieski bo pochodne miedzi mają taki kolor naturalnie.

Oprócz tego często stosowane są fungicydy (na grzyby i pleśnie) oraz pestycydy (na robaki).

Zobaczmy kilka popularnych środków:
1. Fobos M4 -  8zł/kg, 200g/m2,  1,6zł/m2.
Czwartorzędowe związki amoniowe 1,7%, butylokarbaminian 3-jodo-2-propynylu 0,13% (fungicyd, środek przeznaczony do konserwacji wyrobów w opkowaniach zamkniętych np. kosmetyki, produkty chemii gospodarczej), tetraboran diodowy, bezwodny (czyli kwas borowy) 2,6%

2. Tytan Impregnat do drewna ogrodowego i budowlanego koncentrat - 10zł/l, 12m2/l, 0,83zł/m2 - wycofany ze sprzedaży
propikonazol 0,25% (fungicyd, wycofany z obrotu rolniczego w tym roku), węglan miedzi + wodorotlenek miedzi (1:1) 9,5%

3. Altax Boramon C30 koncentrat, 120zł/5l, 120m2/5l, 1zł/m2 - wycofany ze sprzedaży
czwartorzędowe związki amoniowe 3,3%, kwas borowy 0,7%

Spróbujmy odtworzyć zawartość tych środków z innych środków chemicznych dostępnych na rynku:
Czwartorzędowe związki amoniowe(chlorki) 
- ANTYGLON DO BASENU I JACUZZI KONCENTRAT AQUA 15, 25zł/l, chlorek C8-C18-alkilobenzylodimetyloamoniowy 400g/l (40%), jest też wiele środków do dezynfekcji używających takich związków.
*EDIT: strona producenta kłamie ten produkt ma tylko 80g/l czyli 8%, zamienniki:*
- Anser Borochron koncentrat (to jest impregnat  :wink:  )  82zł, 37% czwartorzędowe związki amoniowe, benzylo C12-16-alkilodimetylo, chlorki; + 11% kwas borowy, 
- Azuro Alg 30zł/l 49,8% czwartorzędowy związek amoniowy, benzylo-C12-18-alkilodimetylochlorek
- Quatosept 5L koncentrat przeznaczony do dezynfekcji pustych szklarni i tuneli 180zł/5l, 25%
- Cilit bang 0,015%  :big grin: 
- CALGONIT DS 5609 15% płyn do dezynfekcji powierzchni i urządzeń mających również kontakt z żywnością ale nie widzę tego w sprzedaży

Pozostałe:
- kwas borowy dostępny jest na kilogramy 37zł/5kg, 7,4zł/kg
- boraks 6zł/kg
- węglan miedzi 120zł/kg
- wodorotlenek miedzi - 243zł/kg
- proprikonazol PROPICO 250 EC 1L 76zł, 250 g/l (25,5%) - niestety wycofany z obrotu ale da się znaleźć dużo innych fungicydów.
- tebukonazol ORIUS EXTRA 250EW 1L 66zł, 250 g/l (26,02%) - też fungicyd

1. Fobos M4
1,7% / 40% * 25zł + 0,13% / 25,5% * 76zł + 2,6% * 7,4zł = 1,06zł + 0,387zł + 0,19zł = 1,637zł za kilogram gotowego produktu (do kilograma uzupełniamy wodą), jak to możliwe że ten środek kosztuje 8zł/kg?

2. Tytan impregnat
0,25% / 25,5% * 76zł + 9,5%/2 *120zł + 9,5%/2 * 243zł = 0,74zł + 5,7zł + 11,54zł = 17,98 zł za litr, miedź jest droga, Tytan wycofał ten produkt i zastąpił innym opartym o inne składniki. Jedyny produkt z miedzią jaki znalazłem na Allegro to KUPRAFUNG impregnat do drewna zielony 1:13 konc 5L, za 89zł, zawierający 6,35% miedzi.
Zatem trzeba zastanowić się co zawierają zielone środki stosowane w tartakach, bo wątpię że miedź  :wink: 

3. Boramon C30
3,3% / 40% * 25zł + 0,7% (czemu tak mało?) * 7,4 = 2,06zł + 0,518zł = 2,578 zł / l, a ten środek kosztował 24zł/l.


Oczywiście to są przykładowe produkty, które udało mi się zidentyfikować, jednocześnie z popularnymi i znanymi składnikami.
Jednocześnie patrząc na ten materiał z 2009 roku i aktualne produkty, zawierające mniej naturalnych środków (miedź i kwas borowy) a więcej pestycydów i fungicydów trzeba brać pod uwagę, że jeżeli ktoś zastosował 10 lat temu bardzo dobry środek, to aktualnie pod tą samą albo podobną nazwą jest coś całkiem innego.

Jak przygotować samemu dobry środek?

5% kwasu borowego
5% boraksu
2% czwartorzędowych związków amoniowych
0,1% tebukonazol

1 litr takiego środka będzie kosztować:  5% * 6zł + 5% * 7,4zł + 2%/40% *25zł + 0,1%/26% * 66zł = 0,3 + 0,15 + 1,25 + 0,25 =  2,03 zł
Z litra powinniśmy zabezpieczyć 5m2, czyli zabezpieczenie 100m2 będzie kosztować 40zł i będzie na pewno dużo skuteczniejsze niż najtańsze środki do impregnacji.

Edit:
Kupiłem następujące produkty na 100l impregnatu:
- 5% - Boraks 5kg, 26,08zł
- 5% - Kwas borny 5kg, 33,21zł
- 2% - AQUA ANTYGLON 15 NA GLONY KONCENTRAT DO BASENU 5l, 75zł, 40% czwartorzędowych związków amoniowych czyli 2l
- 0,1% - Ambrossio 500 SC 0,5L Innvigo tebukonazol 57,90zł, 45,4% czyli 0,25l, będzie na dwa razy po 0,125l.

W sumie 100l magicznego środka kosztuje 163zł - 1,63zł/l - 0,32zł/m2
W przyszłym tygodniu to wypróbuję.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Niestety miałem miesięczną przerwę w budowie z powodów rodzinnych.

Montaż i spasowanie desek czołowych i kalenicowych:


W desce kalenicowej docinam tylko górną część. Dolna jest cięta po zamontowaniu. Jest tam dosyć skomplikowane cięcie pod dwoma kątami, ale da się zrobić piłą akumulatorową z przykręconą prowadnicą z kawałka deski.







Ps. bez rusztowania bym nie dał rady.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Wracamy do impregnacji.

Antyglon 40% o którym pisałem okazał się mieć tylko 8%, więc znalazłem inny środek - Anser Borochron koncentrat 37% czwartorzędowe związki amoniowe, benzylo C12-16-alkilodimetylo, chlorki; + 11% kwas borowy.

Zaktualizowana receptura na 100l wygląda następująco:
- 5% - Boraks 5kg, 26,08zł
- 5% - Kwas borny 5kg, 33,21zł
- ~2% - Anser Borochron koncentrat  5l 82zł, 37% czwartorzędowe związki amoniowe, czyli 1,85l substancji czynnej
- 0,1% - Ambrossio 500 SC 0,5L Innvigo tebukonazol 57,90zł, 45,4% czyli 0,25l, będzie na dwa razy po 0,125l.

Ambrosio fungicyd okazał się zawiesiną, więc trzeba mieszać całość przed każdym użyciem, może można by go wymieszać najpierw z Borochronem bo to ma konsystencję mydlano-olejową, ale nie spróbowałem  :wink: 

Robimy pierwszą partię do impregnacji nadbitki przy szczytach. 30l do maczania deseczek. Zaimprowizowane mieszadło daje radę.





A miesiąc później robię koleje porcje do 100l do nadbitki przy okapie, oraz deskowania. Wanna długości 5m wykonana z desek szalunkowych i folii budowlanej.



Impregnacja długich desek na nadbitkę jest całkiem przyjemna i szybko idzie. Deski da się zatopić w całości, 15 minut namaczania i odsączanie.



Wspominana zawiesina.



Potem zacząłem maczać deski na deskowanie. Tu już nie jest tak fajnie bo deski mają różne wymiary, dużą część trzeba obracać, strasznie monotonna i długotrwała robota. Po 1m3, na połowę dachu garażu, miałem dość. Na drugą połowę kupię 1m3 zielonego drewna i poleję moim impregnatem z opryskiwacza ogrodowego.

Pozostałą część drewna, którą kupiłem będę impregnował inaczej. Dodam czerwony barwnik, zrobię płytką kwadratową "wannę" z folii, na której ustawię stos z desek, kupię pompkę elektryczną ze zraszaczami i w obiegu zamkniętym będę tak zraszał deski przykryte od góry płachtą, zmieniając co jakiś czas położenie zraszaczy. Zraszacze spokojnie się zmieszczą pomiędzy warstwami desek.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Jak zrobić porządny, odporny na warunki zewnętrzne, długi, niedrogi oraz giętki wąż do gwoździarki o długości 50m? Bierzemy wąż ogrodowy 1/2 cala oraz dodajemy odpowiednie złączki  :big grin: 





Z drugiej strony miało być tak:



Ale te dwie złączki wymagały dodatkowego uszczelnienia, a nie miałem czasu na szukanie pakuł. Więc zrobiłem tak:





Wąż Bradas Caarat 50m 69zł
Obejmy 4zł
Komplet złączek Geko 15zł

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Czas na nadbitkę. Ładna deska będzie tylko w widocznych z zewnątrz miejscach.







Miałem pomalować całość impregnatem Sadolin Classic HP w kolorze jasny dąb a potem lakierobejcą, ale efekt po tym impregnacie mnie rozczarował, całość nabrała dziwnego koloru - świerk konstrukcyjny mocno zbrzydł (widać na ostatnim zdjęciu krokiew jakby była ubrudzona), a kolor na desce nadbitki wygląda jak wypłowiały. Czy żeby uzyskać ładny efekt mam użyć od razu lakierobejcy?

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Czas na deskowanie. Deski tnę na wymiar na dole, ustawienia desek muszą być tak zrobione aby nie wszystkie łączenia były na tych samych krokwiach. W moim wypadku są dwie kombinacje:
2,4m + 3m + 2,4m
1,4m + 5m + 1,4m

Dopasowuję sobie 0,5mb desek na dole, a potem montuję na dachu. Potem przekładka z drugiego układu i tak na przemian.



Deski swoim zwyczajem kleję na klej Chemolan, w tym wypadku taki o stanie otwartym 45 minut, a potem przybijam sztyftami 1,2/50mm, bo tak lżej i nie ma ryzyka że deska pęknie. A docelową wytrzymałość zapewnia klej oraz gwoździe od łat i kontrłat.



Całość jest dosyć szybka w wykonaniu i gdyby nie przerwa na deszcz, to pokrycie jednej strony zajmuje jakieś 7-8h w jedną osobę.




Jak się człowiek przyzwyczai do wygody to się nawet młotka nie chce podnieść. W końcu będzie dużo tych gwoździ na garażu i domu.
Nabyłem kolejną gwoździarkę tym razem do papiaków na drut  :big grin:  460zł z wysyłką.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Instalacja elektryczna jednak swoje kosztuje, a tu jeszcze trzeba kupić przewody i lampy.



Grafitowe akcesoria na zewnątrz. Białe do środka.

Lamp LED 36W będzie 9 w środku (27000lm to jak 18 zwykłych żarówek 100W) i po 2 nad wjazdami, oprócz tego doświetlenie "strychu".

Główny włącznik oświetlenia będzie taki (na allegro ktoś wyprzedaje 2szt po 60zł, niestety czarne i z puszką włoską/amerykańską). W domu dam podobne ale białe, mniej widać odciski palców.


Dwa pola na światło wewnętrzne, jeden na zewnętrzne. Zewnętrzne jeszcze zintegruję z czujnikiem mikrofalowym. 
Trzeba się wziąć za robienie Smart-Home w końcu.
Oprócz tego okapy w około będą miały taśmy LED z regulowanym natężeniem i czujnikami ruchu, oraz myślę nad jakimś stałym oświetleniem świątecznym. Może indywidualnie sterowane diody typu Pixel (WS28xx).

----------


## ACCel

Chciałem ocieplić sufit domu wełną, choć ogólnie mam do niej awersję. Ale okazało się że szwagier ma dostęp do maszyny do wdmuchiwania celulozy. Celuloza nie ma podstawowej wady wełny   - jest odporna na wilgoć co więcej potrafi wilgoć wchłaniać i oddawać.

Na olx widzę hurt po 2,60zł brutto. Gęstość zasypowa to 30kg/m3. Czyli 78zł/m3.

Czytałem, że niektórzy wdmuchiwali odkurzaczem do liści  :big grin:  Wczesniej rozdrabniając mieszadłem na wiertarce. A co by się stało jakby po prostu wysypać rozdrobnioną celulozę z wiadra?


Edit:
A jakby wymieszać granulat celulozy z granulatem styropianu, który jest po 35zł/m3?  :big grin:

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

I jedziemy z papą. Wcześniej myślałem, że papę się zgrzewa z deskami, ale okazuje się że jest prostszy sposób. Najpierw przybijamy papę na górze pasa, gdzie gwoździe będą zakryte zakładem. Zgrzewamy albo sklejamy zakład i jedziemy z kolejną warstwą. Mi zgrzewanie wydawało się trudniejszą opcją a przynajmniej wymagającą większej wprawy więc lepię lepikiem.

Pierwotnie chciałem przykryć dach jedną warstwą papy nawierzchniowej 4mm albo 5,2mm ale jak naczytałem się o rodzajach papy to okazało się że najlepsza będzie papa modyfikowana SBS oraz na welonie z poliestru. Wybrałem papę Matizol W/PV-SBS o grubości 2,2mm z Castoramy kosztującą 6zł/m. Do wyboru była jeszcze papa Icopal W/PE-SBS kosztująca 7,5zł. Niestety grubsze papy SBS kosztowały już co najmniej 2x więcej.

I rzeczywiście okazuje się, że papa SBS na poliestrze jest dużo bardziej wytrzymała. Ta konkretna wytrzymuje mrozy do -15 stopni bez pękania podczas zaginania, oraz nie spływa w temperaturze powyżej 80 stopni. Porównywałem w markecie zwykłą 5,2mm na welonie szklanym i dużo łatwiej się rwała.



Ponieważ miałem już do czynienia z lepikami wodnymi (dyspersyjnymi) uznałem że to straszny szajs i wybrałem masę renowacyjną na bazie rozpuszczalnika.



W ciągu jednego popołudnia od 15:00 do zmroku (19:00) położyłem 5 z 6 pasów papy wliczając kontrłaty. Potem kilka godzin na ostatni pas oraz obróbki aluminiowe, z montażu obróbek nie jestem zadowolony bo wyszło krzywo, ale na szczęście rynna je zasłoni.



Po lewej na szopie widzicie zwykłą papę W/400 na papierze po 2 latach w ekstremalnym słońcu  :wink:  Jest szczelna ale trochę pofalowała.



Jak montowałem papę.

Od góry do dołu, pierwszy pas zachodzi na drugą połać dachu, przy montażu dachówki będzie rozcięta i zrobi się odpowiednio wentylację.
Następnie podwijam dolną część papy, układam następny pas, przybijam papiakami co 30cm, rozprowadzam lepik, odwijam i montuję kawałki kontrłaty o długości 1m.

Rolka papy waży 38kg, pierwszą wrzuciłem na górę w całości, co to dla mnie, drugą rolkę ledwo dałem radę i byłem ledwo żywy przez kilka minut. Następne już rozwijałem na długość na deskach na ziemi i ciąłem na wymiar (7,85m) i wnosiłem w kawałku.

Na dole przybijam obróbkę podrynnową papiakami smaruję lepikiem, przyklejam papę i daję kontrłaty.

Największy błąd jaki zrobiłem to zdjęcie całości folii z obróbki podczas klejenia papy. Potem trochę lepiku wyciekło i musiałem zmywać benzyną. Na drugiej stronie przetnę folię wzdłuż krawędzi i czołową zdejmę na końcu.

Jeżeli chodzi o obróbki okapu to wybrałem wariant z dwiema obróbkami, podrynnową i nadrynnową. Podobno zapewnia to lepszą wentylację w okresie gdy rynna jest zasypana śniegiem (haha w naszym klimacie  :big grin: ).



http://www.dachy.info.pl/technika/an...a-rozwiazania/

----------


## ACCel

To zaczyna być raczej monolog niż komentarze  :big grin: 

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Na drugą stronę zakupiłem impregnowane na zielono drewno bo już nie miałem siły przekładać kolejnego metra sześciennego desek. Tak jak wcześniej wspominałem potwierdza się że to zielone to bardziej farbka niż impregnat, bo niby impregnowane drewno jest w kiepskim stanie, widać grzyba, siniznę itp.

Już trochę nie mogę patrzeć na to jak wygląda polskie drewno, tzn szkoda mi coś robić z towaru który jest w takim stanie. Na następną budowę wziąłbym pewnie OSB na deskowanie, podejrzewam że ktoś mi tak wcześniej doradzał, a ja nie słuchałem  :bash: 




Tym razem zacząłem inaczej, najpierw deskowanie i papa od góry żeby jak najszybciej uszczelnić dach, a potem dopiero deska czołowa i nadbitka.
Deskowanie w jedną osobę zrobiłem w jeden dzień.

Widok od środka.



I druga, wcześniejsza strona.



Szczyt.




To czarne pokolorowane na zielono to niby impregnowane drewno, szkoda gadać.
Kiedyś pomaluję całe "poddasze" wapnem, coby mieć dodatkową pewność i jaśniejszy strych.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Zielone drewienko polałem z góry moim magicznym specyfikiem i jedziemy dalej z papą. Papa to kolejny dzień roboczy.



Podwijam poprzedni pas, rozwijam kolejny przybijając gwoździami od góry. Potem smaruję górną zakładkę lepikiem.



Kontrłaty tym razem w całości, też posmarowane lepikiem od spodu aby dziury od gwoździ nie przepuszczały wilgoci.



I gotowe, jak widać zmierzch mnie zastał, o tej porze roku dosyć wcześnie.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Przepraszam, pomyłka, papa to tylko popołudnie robocze - od 15 do zmroku tym razem. Co ciekawe papiaki wbijałem na resztce powietrza z butli bo nie było prądu prawie dobę i wrócił dopiero w połowie mojej pracy  :wink: 

Dziwne bo nie mam zdjęć jak robiłem tylną deskę czołową i nadbitkę, trzeba będzie uzupełnić, to kolejne przedpołudnie.

A potem stała się światłość, bo wieczory krótkie



Dolna część to obwody wewnętrzne garażu, Górna to osobna różnicówka dla obwodów zewnętrznych i oświetlenia zewnętrznego.







Kabelki sobie na razie wiszą, bo ładne opaski montażowe, które kupiłem są za duże  :wink: 

Zamontowałem 4 lampy wewnątrz, ale docelowo ma być 8.
Kupiłem lampy garażowe z Allegro, 120cm, 36W, biały neutralny. I poza tym że są bardzo delikatne to mają same zalety - ładnie wyglądają, ekstra świecą no i są tańsze niż dwie żarówki LED (12,50 za sztukę).

Podłączyłem je do wspomnianego wcześniej włącznika "smart" i są sterowane przez WiFi. Kiedyś dorobię im własnego pomysłu zasilanie to będą jeszcze ściemnialne w pełnym zakresie.

----------


## ACCel

Tymczasem zastanawiam się nad bramami garażowymi. Koszt jednej segmentowej 250x230cm to jakieś 2000zł bez montażu, do tego dwa napędy po 600zł.

Zastanawiam się czy nie kupić zestawów prowadnic i akcesoriów montażowych, które powinny kosztować około 1000zł za komplet, a wypełnienie zrobić z desek fasadowych takich jakie będą na ścianach.

Inna opcja to brama Hormann z Castoramy albo Leroya, kosztuje 2000zł z napędem, ale ciekawe na ile jest to gorszy produkt od normalnej dystrybucji. Muszę poszukać jakichś dodatkowych szczegółów technicznych.

----------


## Ramzi85

Możesz zapodać linka do aukcji z której kupiłeś lampy?

----------


## gawel

> Możesz zapodać linka do aukcji z której kupiłeś lampy?


https://allegro.pl/oferta/natynkowa-...uga-7796964182

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Ja czytam.

Emocje były jak postrzeliłeś się w stopę ( prawie ). 

Teraz jest tylko ciekawie.

----------


## ACCel

> Możesz zapodać linka do aukcji z której kupiłeś lampy?


https://allegro.pl/listing?string=La...%2036w&order=p

Mój sprzedawca chwilowo nie ma. Widzę że są teraz po 13,50zł, kolor neutralny 4000k.

Wszystkie takie same. Tamtych soczewkowych bym nie brał bo mogą mieć problem z odprowadzaniem ciepła z diody, a ciepło zmniejsza żywotność.

Ogólnie te lampy są bardzo delikatne, ale na suficie się nie mają jak uszkodzić. A podstawowe zadanie czyli ekstra świecenie spełniają.

----------


## ACCel

> Ja czytam.
> 
> Emocje były jak postrzeliłeś się w stopę ( prawie ). 
> 
> Teraz jest tylko ciekawie.


Mam już nadzieję się nie uszkadzać, więc sensacji nie będzie  :big lol:   :big grin:

----------


## Ramzi85

Dziękuję za link. Też chyba sobie takie sprawie do garażu. Ładnie świecą.

----------


## PaRa

> https://allegro.pl/listing?string=La...%2036w&order=p
> 
> Mój sprzedawca chwilowo nie ma. Widzę że są teraz po 13,50zł, kolor neutralny 4000k.
> 
> Wszystkie takie same. Tamtych soczewkowych bym nie brał bo mogą mieć problem z odprowadzaniem ciepła z diody, a ciepło zmniejsza żywotność.
> 
> Ogólnie te lampy są bardzo delikatne, ale na suficie się nie mają jak uszkodzić. A podstawowe zadanie czyli ekstra świecenie spełniają.


 Też chcę na te wymienić, tylko moje świetlówki nie chcą się zepsuć.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Zakupiłem deski na elewację. Importowane z Syberii podobno, świerk, 19x146mm, 35zł/m2.

Łączenie na rogach będzie po skosie, od spodu budynku jakieś 30 cm OSB obłożonej blachą aluminiową. Robota lekka i przyjemna gdyby nie marna wilgotna pogoda. Niby już nie kapie na głowę ale pracuje się naprawdę nieprzyjemnie. Na szczęście zapowiadają chwilowe polepszenie w drugiej połowie tygodnia to się nadrobi.

Pomiędzy poszczególnymi deskami robię 2mm odstępu.








Tylko z jedną ścianą garaż już wydaje się mniejszy  :sad:

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Jak już mamy ładne zadaszenie i oświetlenie to można pracować nawet w deszczu. Nowa jakość pracy  :wink: 

Tniemy deski elewacyjne na wymiar.



Nowa, krótsza wanna do impregnacji desek.



I standardowo kleimy wszystko.





Niestety wydarzył się kolejny wypadek - spadłem z rusztowania, na szczęście z pierwszego poziomu  :big grin: 

Z tej pochyłej deski, no i nie do końca spadłem, raczej się ześlizgnąłem :d





I kolejna strona.





Zrobienie jednej strony zajmuje jeden bardzo krótki aktualnie dzień  :wink:  Z pomocą jednej osoby, która impregnuje i przytrzymuje długie deski.


Zdecydowałem się też na bramy z Castoramy. Antracytowa brama 2500x2150 kosztuje 1999zł i jest dostępna od ręki. Jest to marketowy produkt Hormanna, z tego co widzę róźni się tym że ma sprężynę w pionie przy prowadnicy a nie zawiniętą na belce na górze.
W komplecie jest napęd więc ma wszystko co trzeba. Kupię na początek jedną, jakby coś było nie tak to Casto przyjmuje zwroty.

----------


## Neutral

Jaki planujesz wykonać strop w domu?

----------


## ACCel

Sufit podwieszany na podwójnym ruszcie na dolnych pasach wiązarów.

----------


## PaRa

> Sufit podwieszany na podwójnym ruszcie na dolnych pasach wiązarów.


 Celuloza wdmuchiwana jako izolacja ?

----------


## ACCel

Na to wygląda że będzie celuloza, jak już się dowiedziałem jak prosto i niedrogo ją położyć.

----------


## PaRa

Ładnie się zapowiada ten garaż, będzie jakaś izolacja / wykończenie od środka ? Co na dach będziesz dawał ?

----------


## Neutral

Szacowałeś już koszty wiązarów i sufitu podwieszanego? Dopytam jeszcze bo nie jestem pewien czy wiązary będziesz robił sam czy może decydujesz się na prefabrykowane?

----------


## ACCel

> Ładnie się zapowiada ten garaż, będzie jakaś izolacja / wykończenie od środka ? Co na dach będziesz dawał ?


Ma być nieocieplony, od środka wykończeniem będzie biały kolor  :wink:  Na dachu dachówka, ale to dopiero jak zamówię na cały dom.




> Szacowałeś już koszty wiązarów i sufitu podwieszanego? Dopytam jeszcze bo nie jestem pewien czy wiązary będziesz robił sam czy może decydujesz się na prefabrykowane?


Wiązary zrobię sam, koszty szacowałem gdzieś na początku  :wink:  W skrócie powinno być ze dwa razy taniej niż prefabrykowane.
Kosztów sufitu chyba nie szacowałem, a dlaczego pytasz?

----------


## Neutral

Pytam ponieważ jestem w fazie tworzenia projektu i wybierania różnych rozwiązań. Ja niestety nie zrobię tego sam i wydaje mi się, że wybrałbym tutaj technologię prefabrykowaną. Ostatecznie jednak troszkę niepokoi mnie posiadanie stropu z płyt kartonowo gipsowych. Aktualnie mieszkam pod betonowym i przejście z tego na drewniany dach + sufit z płyt wywołuje u mnie niepokój. Zdarzają się wichury i mam obawy jak to się będzie zachowywać.

----------


## ACCel

Ekstremalnym przypadkiem są betonowe skosy. To chyba najbardziej trwałe i kompletnie niezawodne rozwiązanie  :wink: 

Jak dasz pełne deskowanie, dobre stężenia oraz zakotwienie wiązarów bezpośrednio w wieńcu to raczej nie ma ryzyka że huragan to zdmuchnie.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Kontynuujemy pokrycie ścian.



Każda deska na dole ma wycinany wpust.





Wszystkie cięcia są potem szlifowane, a cała deska moczona w impregnacie.

Końcowe wykończenie góry wygląda tak:





Niestety deski 45x170 nie zawsze mają identyczny wymiar, ale jakoś to przeboleję. Z daleka nie widać  :big grin:

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Chwilę nic nie dodawałem, ale robota idzie do przodu.

Ułożony jeden szczyt.



Tak wyglądają wykończone szczeliny na górze. Przed malowaniem jeszcze je przeszlifuję.



Wykończenie przy okapie. Też do przeszlifowania bo pogoda zrobiła swoje z konstrukcją.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Czas na bramy. Tak jak pisałem są to bramy z Castoramy, brama nazywa się Isomatic 500, kolor RAL 7016. W komplecie jest napęd 150N który nazywa się chyba Liftronic Ecostar 500.
Jest to produkt Made in Germany, produkowany przez firmę ASG GmbH, a właściwie w fabryce https://www.seuster.de/, importowany przez Hormanna, który jest powiązany kapitałowo (taka tam globalizacja).

Jedyne do czego mogę się przyczepić to to że blacha prowadnic wydaje się dosyć cienka, ale po usztywnieniu i podwieszeniu jest ok. Napęd działa ok. Struktura powierzchni jest w fakturze drewna, ja wolę gładkie, ale jak mi nie będzie pasowało do reszty to okleję blachą aluminiową taką jak do obróbek.





Złożona rama.



Część wjazdową usztywniłem/wykończyłem OSB.



I zamontowane segmenty.



W słońcu widać strukturę drewna o której mówłem.





Zamontowany napęd.



Tabliczka znamionowa.



Montaż jest bardzo prosty i da się zrobić w jeden dzień samemu. Jest dużo akcesoriów do różnych typów montażu. Instrukcja jest jak z Ikei głównie obrazkowa, jak ktoś przyzwyczajony to ogarnie.

Trochę nie podoba mi się wysokość montażu, brama ma 2,125m, a pomieszczenie 2,7m więc prowadnice są bardzo nisko (2,3m?), brama po otwarciu też. Zakupię po 0,5m dodatkowych prowadnic i dodam ja na dole, podwyższając konstrukcję. Pewnie trzeba będzie wykombinować jakąś przedłużkę do napędu, oraz dłuższe linki, ale powinno się dać. Chociaż pewnie zrobię to za jakiś dłuższy czas :wink:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> No widzisz, sugerowałeś że zgłoszenie nie przejdzie ale przeszło, wszystko jest zgodnie z przepisami - powierzchnia zabudowy poniżej 35m2 oraz podcień, całość około 52m2. Mam ze starostwa "zaświadczenie o niewniesieniu sprzeciwu".
> 
> Dla przypomnienia:


Zgodnie z tym zdjęciem źle zamontowałeś bramy. Przez to masz pewnie dużo większa powierzchnię zabudowy jak na zgłoszenie. Błąd czy celowy zabieg?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Taki garaż na zgłoszenie nie przejdzie. Podcień jeżeli jest podparty, to wchodzi w powierzchnię zabudowy (coś jak zadaszony taras). Czyli wyjdzie powierzchnia zabudowy większ jak 35m2.


Tu w marcu nam to tak prezentowałeś i tłumaczyłeś że będzie to podcień bo inaczej na zgłoszenie nie przejdzie. Temu właśnie parę moich komentarzy odnosiło się do tego a nie tego co obecnie zrobiłeś, no chyba że się pomyliłeś z montażem bramy, lub tylko dla formalności tak to zgłosiłeś bo i tak nikt tego nie sprawdzi. Przez to garaż będzie Ci przesłaniał drzwi wejściowe do przyszłego domu.

----------


## ACCel

Nieźle spostrzegawczy jestes  :big grin: 
Na czas budowy potrzebuję jak największego garażu, więc tymczasowo zabudowałem podcień. W taki sposób, że część ściany jest demontowana i bez kleju, bramy też nie są problemem. Później na czas formalizacji całości, się to przełoży, zinwentaryzuje oraz zrobi papiery do rozbudowy. Jeden dzień roboty

Ale na razie pozostaje tymczasowa samowolka.

Wejścia nie zasłoni, jest 2m przestrzeni w stosunku do pierwotnego projektu.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Nieźle spostrzegawczy jestes 
> Na czas budowy potrzebuję jak największego garażu, więc tymczasowo zabudowałem podcień. W taki sposób, że część ściany jest demontowana i bez kleju, bramy też nie są problemem. Później na czas formalizacji całości, się to przełoży, zinwentaryzuje oraz zrobi papiery do rozbudowy. Jeden dzień roboty
> 
> Ale na razie pozostaje tymczasowa samowolka.
> 
> Wejścia nie zasłoni, jest 2m przestrzeni w stosunku do pierwotnego projektu.


Jednym słowem to nie błąd i masz to pod kontrolą. Na pewno się przyda duży garaż, choćby na materiały itp. Coś czuje że jak się do tego przyzwyczaisz to nie będzie Ci się chciało tego zmieniać.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

Tak jak wcześniej było widać, tymczasowo zabudowałem podcień aby mieć większą przestrzeń do spokojnej pracy przy budowie domu, bez deszczu i wiatru :wink:  Docelowo będzie to tak jak w planach, a potem formalności do rozbudowy.

Kawałek szkieletu jest demontowalny.




Deska elewacyjna też jest montowana tylko do tego tymczasowego szkieletu i bez kleju który zawsze stosowałem.



Szczelinę się zasłoni drewnianą listwą.




Przy okazji zabrakło mi dosłownie kawałka deski 45x170 na wykończenie szczelin szczytu, dorobię to z dwóch oheblowanych desek szalunkowych 25mm, sklejonych na grubość.

Widać także jak szybko słońce powoduje zmianę koloru desek.

----------


## ACCel

Kopia wpisu z dziennika.

I druga brama zamontowana, zostały tylko okna i cokół.







Okna będą z szyby laminowanej 33.1 czyli 7mm, zamontowanej bezpośrednio w szkielecie i wykończone blachą aluminiową.

Cokół z OSB obłożonej tą samą blachą aluminiową.

----------


## PaRa

ACCel czy powierzchnia zabudowy przy budynku na zgłoszenie liczy się dla budynku czy obrysu dachu ? Gdzieś na ten temat pisałeś, planuje domek na zgłoszenie i zastanawiam się czy mogę zrobić budynek parterowy 35m2 na którym jest dach że sporym okapem ?

----------


## ACCel

Obrys ścian zewnętrznych, gdzieś przy zgłaszaniu garażu o tym pisałem.

----------


## Marek.M

> ACCel czy powierzchnia zabudowy przy budynku na zgłoszenie liczy się dla budynku czy obrysu dachu ? Gdzieś na ten temat pisałeś, planuje domek na zgłoszenie i zastanawiam się czy mogę zrobić budynek parterowy 35m2 na którym jest dach że sporym okapem ?


Liczymy po ścianach, okap nie ma znaczenia, o ile nie jest podparty. Aczkolwiek jak ACCelowi przeszedł ten podcień to dalej się zastanawiam :yes:

----------


## ACCel

> o ile nie jest podparty


To nie ma znaczenia, poszukaj w swojej okolicy budynku z podpartym dachem a potem zobacz na mapie geodezyjnej. Podawałem taki przypadek ze screenem mapy.

Swoją drogą przepisy są niekonsekwentne, bo jakbym zbudował identyczną konstrukcję 50m2, tylko bez bram wjazdowych byłaby to wiata, bez żadnego zgłoszenia.
A różnica jest praktycznie żadna.

----------


## L.mArK

Gdzie kupowałeś drewno C24 i płytki perforowane? Też będę robił samodzielnie wiązary, tyle że na dom.

----------


## ACCel

> Gdzie kupowałeś drewno C24 i płytki perforowane? Też będę robił samodzielnie wiązary, tyle że na dom.


Allegro + OLX, drewno skandynawskie kupuje się zazwyczaj gdzieś blisko bo koszt transportu może być duży. Warto je wcześniej obejrzeć, bo np 195x45 było trochę wygięte.

----------


## agb

A jak postępy?

----------


## ACCel

Ten rok nie jest zbyt pomyślny dla budowy. Pogoda w marcu-kwietniu-maju była jakaś absurdalna jeżeli chodzi o temperatury, a potem przeszliśmy na klimat tropikalno-deszczowy.

Na dodatek miesiąc chorowania na COVID (w tym 10 dni w szpitalu) mi nie pomogły.

No i szalejące ceny materiałów - na szczęście mam stal, BK i połowę styropianu kupione rok temu.

Aktualny stan prezentuje się tak:


Dla porównania widok sprzed miesiąca. TAK wykopałem sobie 200m2 jeziorko głębokie na prawie metr!


Ponieważ mam kiepskie warunki gruntowe bo glina nie lubi takich ilości wody to chyba był najgorszy i najbardziej stresujący etap budowy. Presja czasu z powodu burz plus machanie łopatą to kiepska kombinacja.

----------


## ACCel

W kwietniu wypożyczyłem minikoparkę, aby trochę popracować nad odwodnieniem terenu. W części uprawnej bardzo pomogło i można normalnie prowadzić ogródek.
Super sprawa, wypożyczenie za 1000zł na weekend z przywozem i odbiorem. Niestety aktualnie jest problem z terminami.



Chciałem też udrożnić odpływ wody do głównego rowu, bo oczyszczanie przez gminę spowodowało, że na brzegu rowu powstały mini wały.
Ale kompletnie nie przewidziałem że efekt może być odwrotny od zamierzonego, może i moja woda lepiej odpływała z terenu, ale w momencie ostatnich ulewnych burz okazało się, że woda może wylać się z rowu na mój teren i tak się stało, stąd miałem 200m2 jeziora w wykopie pod fundamenty.
Koncepcja będzie to przerobienia, mając te doświadczenie.

----------


## ACCel

Wykop został wykonany przez dużą koparkę gąsienicową, znowu będę polecał duże koparki zamiast koparko-ładowarek. Ogromną łychą poszło super sprawnie, 2,5h roboty po 160zł/h. Wykop ma spokojnie 200m2 albo więcej.



Potem wziąłem minikoparkę aby wykonała wykop pod ławy.

Chciałem na szybko bardziej prowizorycznie zaszalować i zalać, ale niestety pogodna nie pozwoliła wszystko się rozpłynęło i mogliśmy pomarzyć o jakiejś kulturalnej robocie.



Trzeba było zrobić to w sposób odporny na ulewy - z pełnym szalunkiem do dna ławy.
Przygotowaliśmy blaty szalunkowe o wysokości 0,5m które później będą także wykorzystane do szalowania ściany fundamentowej oraz wieńca. 
Blaty składane z desek 25mm na szerokość 51-57cm, a potem równane z jednej strony do 50cm
Dwa dni lekkiej roboty:



A potem szalowanie oraz wybieranie bagienka do stabilnej gliny. Mordercza robota.



W jednym narożniku kolejna nieprzyjemna sprawa - przy budowie poprzedniego domu na zgłoszenie były wykonane rowy które miały odwadniać teren. Pierwotna koncepcja ustawienia była w poprzek działki całkowicie na południe, potem zmieniła się na wzdłuż i niestety jeden z narożników trafił się w miejscu zasypanego rowu.

O takiego:


Więc trzeba było wybrać wszystko aż do dna i zalać to betonem. Kierownik kazał dodać też ekstra zbrojenie tego narożnika.
Przy okazji zrobiłem studzienkę na pompę do tej samej głębokości:



I tak sobie szalowaliśmy i zbroiliśmy. Oprócz tego dom ma kilkanaście słupów usztywniających konstrukcję.





Niestety w ostatnim dniu znowu zastała nas ulewa i nie zdążyłem wspawać bednarki. Będzie wspawana do zbrojenia ściany, które będzie pospawane do zbrojenia słupów. Oczywiście będzie z tego tylko uziemienie, piorunochronu już raczej nie podłączę do tego.

Przy zalewaniu trochę rozparło szalunki bo nie zdążyłem ich poskręcać górą. Ale standardowo wziąłem 2m3 więcej betonu (w sumie 13m3). Wyszło jak wyszło, wyrówna się ścianami, a ławy i tak są pancerne jak na taki lekki dom.





Beton B25 W8 po 270zł/m3 brutto, pompa 300zł.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Ja się cieszę że w zeszłym roku na jesień zrobiłem fundament bo miałbym podobnie jak Ty z tym problem.

----------


## ACCel

Poprzedni rok nie był zbyt dobry, ale czas się zresetować i zacząć od nowa.
Plan na ten rok - SSZ. Start jak się trochę ociepli.

Jestem na etapie zamawiania różnych materiałów, jest pewne że podwyżki nas nie ominą. Dużo zaoszczędziłem kupując dwa lata temu (już tyle?!) styropian, bloczki i stal.

Aktualnie mam już kupione:
- rurki i rozdzielacz podłogówki, 1200m rur Kanterm Bluefloor, rozdzielacz Capricorn na 10 obwodów
- pianę do murowania Tytan oraz do styropianu Grafen
- komplet rur do odkurzacza centralnego, oraz silnik 3-stopniowy do odkurzacza DIY
- komplet kształtek do kanalizacji
- komplet wszystkiego do oczyszczalni biologicznej
- drzwi Wikęd Premium, takie same jak w aktualnym domu


Jestem też na etapie dogadywania okien, będą to okna Vetrex LUM'UP z ukrytymi zawiasami, antracyt z obu stron. tutaj przeważyła estetyka nad energooszczędnością, myślę także że styropian zachodzący na ościeżnice dużo pomoże w tej kwestii.
Zrezygnowałem z pakietów montowanych bezpośrednio w murze, chyba zaczynam się starzeć  :big grin:  
Największe okno w salonie będzie składało się z dwóch szyb 180x240, 2x drzwi 180x240 w salonie, z niskim progiem, fix w kuchni, w pokojach drzwi 160x240 z normalnym progiem.
Będzie to najdroższy jednostkowo zakup do tego domu, 34m2 okien za około 30 tys. zł z montażem  :sad: 

Sprawdzam też opcje na rekuperator, na ten moment faworytem jest Reventon Inspiro Basic 400 z wymiennikiem entalpicznym. W skrócie jest to tani rekuperator produkowany przez jednego z największych chińskich producentów - Holtop, który produkuje je pod różnymi markami. Powiedzmy że dla mnie kompromis między DIY a kupnem czegoś lepszego, jakby coś było nie tak to będę się mógł wykazać. Np. trzeba będzie dorobić jakieś automatyczne sterowanie na bazie CO2 oraz niższy bieg dla wentylatorów AC przy pomocy transformatora.
Szczegóły tutaj:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...atory-Reventon

----------


## beatra

100%

----------


## dedert

Wracając do tematu impregnacji:

"Wyjątek stanowią środki solne stosowane do drewna, których składnik chemiczny trwale wiąże się z celulozą i dzięki temu, po utrwaleniu, są w pewnych warunkach ekspozycji zewnętrznej drewna praktycznie niewymywane z tkanki drzewnej (na przykład czwartorzędowe związki amoniowe)."

A co z pozostałymi składnikami jak boraks, czy kwas borowy? One nie są trwale? Na opakowaniu Borochronu jest napisane ze utrwala się po 48h i do tego czasu należy zabezpieczyć przed wypłukaniem,  czyli powiedzmy przed deszczem? Jeśli moczyłem więźbe pod chmurką i na drugi dzień padało albo za parę godzin to moja praca poszła na marne?

----------


## PaRa

Hej, dzieje się coś z budową ?

----------

